# Singlespeedrahmen bei ebay



## aalbaer (5. September 2011)

Moin.

Ich habe im Moment ein Singlespeed zu hause stehen bei dem mir der Rahmen zu klein ist. Das ist mein Erstwerk und nur so ne Art Bastelprojekt. Jetzt hat mich die Singlespeedlust gepackt und ich möchte den Rahmen tauschen. Da ich Student bin und mir die Kohle fehlt, möchte ich nicht all zu viel investieren. Was haltet ihr von dem Rahmen bzw. habt ihr ne gute Idee in der Preiskategorie bis 150 Euro (natürlich auch gebrauchte Rahmen).

aalbaer

http://www.ebay.de/itm/EINZIG-B11-5...hrradteile&hash=item1c1e64d169#ht_5683wt_1141


----------



## Teekay (5. September 2011)

Keine Ahnung, was dieser Rahmen taugt. 
Fahren kann man sicherlich damit, ob man ihn je ins Herz schließt wage ich zu bezweifeln. 
Ein einzigartiges Fahrgefühl? Wohl eher nicht.

- Entgegen der Behauptung im Text, finde ich, dass der Rahmen überhaupt keinen kurzen Radstand hat. Der Lenkwinkel sieht recht flach aus, die Kettenstreben nicht sonderlich kurz.
- Barspins wirst du wahrscheinlich nie machen (nehme an du fährst nicht fix) - ist also auch ein überflüssiges feature.
- passt deine vorhandene Sattelstütze?
- hat dein jetziges Rad einen 1 1/8" Gabelschaft/Vorbau?
- 120 mm Einbaubreite - was hat dein aktuelles Hinterrad? (die 120 mm könnte man zur Not aufbiegen)
- Bei der Qualität der mitgelieferten Lager solltest du nicht zu viel erwarten.

Ich würde lieber nach etwas gebrauchtem, z.B. hier im Forum , gucken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cookiedealer (6. September 2011)

Auch ne alternative wär eins ausm rr-Forum ...


----------



## RazorRamon (6. September 2011)

Was soll an dem massiven Stück Eisen schon kaputt gehen? Klar kann man den Rahmen fahren, und wenn Du damit selbst was aufbaust, wirst Du das Endprodukt auch ins Herz schließen! Ich finde, schlecht sieht er auch nicht aus, und für den Preis ....................

Die mitgelieferten Lager? Einfach fahren, wahrscheinlich werden sie eine Ewigkeit halten, und der Austausch wird dann auch kein Problem sein.

Übrigens gibt es den Rahmen bei Amazon ebenfalls für 99 Euro, aber dort ohne Versandkosten, also noch mal 14,90 billiger![ame="http://www.amazon.de/EINZIG-B11-56-Singlespeed-Rennrad-Bahnrad/dp/B005IXJN98/ref=sr_1_86?ie=UTF8&qid=1315295812&sr=8-86"]EINZIG "B11-56" RH56 Rahmen für Singlespeed Fixed Gear Fixie Rennrad Bahnrad Polo Bike 700c Track Frame: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]


Warum ich so sicher bin, dass das Ding sein Geld wert ist? Ich habe mir vor drei Wochen ein Komplettrad von dem Anbieter zugelegt (Fixie mit Flip Flop Nabe), und nutze das Ding mit Begeisterung beruflich in der Stadt für meine Dienstwege. Ohne Probleme, und mit Riesenspaß! Nicht immer muss etwas teuer sein, um zu tauchen!


----------



## Urian (6. September 2011)

Im Amazon-Marketplace sind auch Versandkosten fällig, ist der selbe Händler.


----------



## RazorRamon (6. September 2011)

Urian schrieb:


> Im Amazon-Marketplace sind auch Versandkosten fällig, ist der selbe Händler.


 
Also bei mir steht da ganz klar: 99,99 plus kostenlose Lieferung, und mein Rad wurde auch kostenlos geliefert!


----------



## RazorRamon (7. September 2011)

Übrigens habe ich nicht gelogen, ich fahre wirklich so ein Rad. Und das jetzt seit 3 Wochen im dienstlichen Stadtverkehr. Ich habe dann meine neu gekaufte Messenger Bag umhängen, und mache damit bestimmt viel Eindruck. Das Rad ist insgesamt sein Geld wirklich wert, und nicht nur der Rahmen. Damit kann ich locker ein paar Jahre ohne Ärger durch die Gegend düsen, bis ich vielleicht mal das ein oder andere Teilchen erneuern muss. Aber das ist bei Edelbikes nicht anders. Immerhin war bei der Lieferung sogar das Kettenschloss richtig rum montiert, im Gegensatz zu einem "Fixie-Inc", welches ein Vielfaches vom "Einzig" gekostet hat. Welches der Räder sich am ehesten armortisiert haben wird, ist wohl leicht zu erraten ................


----------



## crestfallen (9. September 2011)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Warum ich so sicher bin, dass das Ding sein Geld wert ist? Ich habe mir vor drei Wochen ein Komplettrad von dem Anbieter zugelegt (Fixie mit Flip Flop Nabe), und nutze das Ding mit Begeisterung beruflich in der Stadt für meine Dienstwege. Ohne Probleme, und mit Riesenspaß! Nicht immer muss etwas teuer sein, um zu tauchen!



Ich fall vom Glauben ab. Wieso kaufst gerade du ein Rad ohne Seele? 

crestfallen


----------



## cookiedealer (9. September 2011)

ich muss sagen, dass hat mich auch son bissel verwundert^^


----------



## RazorRamon (9. September 2011)

crestfallen schrieb:


> Ich fall vom Glauben ab. Wieso kaufst gerade du ein Rad ohne Seele?
> 
> crestfallen


Ganz einfach, ich habe einen Etat für ein Dienstrad erhalten, das funktioniert nur mit Quittung. Es soll ja nicht so aussehen, als würde ich mit einem selbst zusammengebauten, edlen Einzelstück auch noch Spaß bei der Arbeit haben ............................

Und habe ich nicht immer behauptet, man kann jedem Rad eine Seele einhauchen, man muss es nur entsprechend fahren?

Wenn nicht, dann sage ich das jetzt!


----------



## Flanschbob (18. September 2011)

@RazorRamon: darf ich fragen welche rahmengröße das ist und wie groß du bist? habe nämlich gestern so einen rahmen ersteigert und will jetzt eine passende sattelstütze bestellen. ich bin aber nicht sicher ob eine 300er reicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## newt3 (19. September 2011)

@razorramon
"Ich habe dann meine neu gekaufte Messenger Bag umhängen, und mache damit bestimmt viel Eindruck."
->hast du das ding um, um damit eindruck zu machen oder um was zu transportieren und geld zu verdienen?

"Das Rad ist insgesamt sein Geld wirklich wert"
->wie mißt man das? langzeitqualitäten können es jedenfalls nach so kurzer zeit nicht sein, die dich zu diesem schluss kommen lassen?
oder haste 4 tankfüllungen und somit 300 eur gespart und dadurch bereits das rad amortisiert

"und nicht nur der Rahmen"
aha

"Damit kann ich locker ein paar Jahre ohne Ärger durch die Gegend düsen"
->virtueller langszeittest oder was?

"Immerhin war bei der Lieferung sogar das Kettenschloss richtig rum montiert"
dolle sache. mag ja wichtig sein. aber es gibt wohl noch deutlich mehr kritierien ob ein rad oder rahmen halbwergs taugen oder nicht

der ganze beitrag von dir führt beim lesen zu starker belustigung.
klingt irgendwie als würdest du diese rahmen vertreiben

und bei der sache mit dem messanger bag und dem eindruck viel mir gleich wieder das hier ein:
netzfund:


----------



## RazorRamon (19. September 2011)

@newt3: Das Rad hat mich komplett nicht mal 200 Euro gekostet (bei Fahrraddealz 179,- ), hat sich also tatsächlich schon früher armotisiert, als nach Deiner Rechnung.

Den Messenger Bag habe ich wirklich aufgrund der teilweise lustigen Beschreibungen aus der Hippster/Kurierszene angeschafft, aber das Ding ist so praktisch, dass ich es gerne nutze, auch dienstlich, also verdiene ich tatsächlich mein Geld damit (und mit dem Rad).

Meine Einschätzungen, dass ich mit dem Rad lange Zeit ohne größere Probleme rumfahren werde, beruht auf meiner langjährigen Erfahrung. Was sollte denn kaputt gehen? Irgend ein Lager? Und wenn schon, das wird für einen Minibetrag ausgetauscht. Der Rahmen? So ein Stahlteil geht einfach nicht kaputt, wenn man nicht gerade vor eine Mauer damit knallt.

Dass das Rad noch keine wirkliche Seele hat, das spüre ich schon. Aber das stört mich in dem Fall auch nicht, denn es war im Komplettzustand billiger, als die neuen Reifen und der neue Sattel für mein Marathon-Rennrad, das ich damit im Frühjahr aufgepeppt hatte. 

@Flanschbob: 54er Rahmen, 1,83 groß.


----------



## newt3 (19. September 2011)

ja, dass wird wohl der gleiche rahmen sein...
http://www.fahrraddealz.de/fixed-gear.html

was soll man sagen:
das ist halt billigst.
aber hast schon recht der rahmen ist aus stahl und wird halten.
was das neco innenlager und die quando naben angeht wirste schon bald sehen, dass du dort billig gekauft hast.
->steuersatz seh ich jetzt mal weniger kritisch - der wird wohl trotzdem ein paar jahre tun. es muß nicht immer gleich ein chriss king sein - ein tange für unter 20 oder ein richtey halten ja auch ein paar jahre und soviel schlechter wird ein neco dann auch nicht sein.
->innenlager könntest natürlich gleich ein bb-un5* von shimano nehmen - da weiß man, dass die ordentlich sind und lange halten - zumal die lagerbreite des beigelegten lagers ohnehin nicht zwingend direkt zu deiner kurbel passen wird. sind im netz ja auch verdammt günstig zu kriegen. wird wohl auch bereits ein paar gramm leichter sein als das neco.

wollt das angebot auch nicht schlechtmachen sondern fand einfach die art wie du über den messanger bag geschrieben hast etwas komisch. genau wie eben die behauptung du könntest mit dem rad ein paar jahre durch die stadt düsen. das sind naben mit billigsten durchgehenden achsen und schlecht geschliffenen konen, wenn ich es richtig weiß. in der regel lassen die sich kaum ordentlich einstellen und kriegen entweder schnell spiel oder gehen fest.
laufräder sind auch oft einfach schlecht gespeicht von der speichenspannung her aber immerhin steht in dem angebot sogar drin, dass das vorderrad noch zentriert werden sollte.

aber egal:
*er hat nach dem rahmen gefragt und für das geld kann man ihn sich sicherlich mal zuschicken zu lassen.* ist er dann doch arg schlecht verarbeitet oder bockschwer gibts ja immernoch das fernabsatzgesetz und man schickt ihn zurück.
darf man ja ohne angaben von gründen.
was das gewicht angeht so ist der händler auch irgendwie selbst schuld das nicht mit anzugeben - bzw er macht es vermutlich mit absicht nicht - weil das ding halt vergleichsweise schwer sein wird.
*gebrauchte bahnrahmen werden im singlespeed und fixie hype einiger städte ja auch recht hoch gehandelt - oft auch wenn sie vielleicht ganz einfache und ordentlich schwere modelle aus baustahl sind - von daher fährt mit dem vielleicht gar besser.

*wer etwas ahnung hat kann wahrscheinlich tatsächlich selbst mit so einem billigen rad ein paar glückliche kilometer abreissen. entweder man tauscht diverse sachen eben vorher gegen besseres material aus oder man macht jedes lager einmal auf, packt ordentlich fett rein, stellt es sauber ein und fährt. dann halt regelmäßig beobachten was sich so tut. mit glück fährt es dann sogar 'ne weile und wenn man was tauscht dann halt direkt gegen was hochwertigeres (und keine 30 eur kurbel oder ein 40 eur laufrad aus dem radladen um die ecke)


----------



## RazorRamon (19. September 2011)

Mein Rad ist nicht das, welches auf der Fahrradealz Seite zu sehen ist, sondern original das "Einzig", genau wie bei Amazon (siehe mein Foto). Das Rad aus dem von Dir verlinkten Angebot hat eine viel billiger aussehende Kurbel, und andere Felgen. Aber der Preis ist der Gleiche!

Die Naben hatte ich gleich auseinander genommen, um sie zu fetten, weil ich da schon Sachen erlebt habe, allerdings auch bei teureren "Marken". Doch siehe da, es war Fett drin! Von der Wertigkeit her machen die Naben gar keinen schlechten Eindruck, sogar besser als bei vielen Billig-Naben, die ich schon gesehen hatte. Quando baut übrigens auch Naben für andere Marken.

Mit dem "Vorderrad zentrieren" ist ziemlich sicher gemeint, dass das Rad noch mittig festgeschraubt werden muss, und nicht, dass die Speichen zentriert werden müssen. Müssen sie auch nicht, es stimmt, jedenfalls bei meinem "Einzig".

Ich werde berichten, wie das Rad sich macht. Die ersten 500 Kilometer hat es jedenfalls überstanden, da war aber nicht nur hartes Brot in der Stadt drunter, ich bin auch ein paar Fixie-Touren auf Landstraßen gefahren. Locker oder gar kaputt ist noch nichts, das Innenlager und eventuell die Kurbel werde ich aber tauschen, weil die Kettenlinie nur mit dem Freilauf-Ritzel hundertprozentig stimmt. Beim Fixed ist sie geringfügig zu breit, es funktioniert zwar problemlos, aber der Q-Faktor lässt sich noch optimieren, und deshalb tue ich das auch.


----------



## Stefan Pan (19. September 2011)

crestfallen schrieb:


> Ich fall vom Glauben ab. Wieso kaufst gerade du ein Rad ohne Seele?
> 
> crestfallen



Wenn er damit erstmal 10.000 km rumgefahren ist, ein paar nette Ausflüge gemacht hat, 23 Beinahe-Unfälle miterlebt hat, ein paar (Verschleiß)teile ausgetauscht hat und insgesamt einigermaßen zufrieden ist, wird sich schon eine "Seele" zeigen... 

Ich finde die Idee, Singlespeed preiswert einzukaufen - wenn das dann hier der Fall ist - nicht so verwerflich.

Wenn ich an das Lehrgeld denke, dass ich für den Umbau meiner Kiste ausgegeben habe, hätte ich auch zwei von diesen Teilen hier kaufen können.

Optisch finde ich das Rad übrigens sehr gelungen.


----------



## RazorRamon (19. September 2011)

Stefan Pan schrieb:


> Optisch finde ich das Rad übrigens sehr gelungen.


 
Das ist auch so eine Sache, da tüftle ich tagelang an meinen Rädern rum, baue die tollsten Konstruktionen (Doppelkette usw.), lackiere selbst, und dann kaufe ich so ein "Billigrad", und meine Frau und meine Kinder sagen einstimmig "das ist das schönste von allen Rädern die du hast"!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Loadedgun (19. September 2011)

hmmmist das jetzt ein anderes weil hier ist es fÃ¼r 1200â¬ drin ??
http://www.ebay.de/itm/EINZIG-Singl...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item1c1e64de29


----------



## RazorRamon (19. September 2011)

DAS IST DAS SELBE RAD!

Unfassbar, und offensichtlich sind schon einige davon verkauft worden!

Naja, für 1200 Euro ist das natürlich schon ein exklusiverer Spaß, da ist dann auch der Besitzerstolz ungleich größer, als bei meiner Billigmöhre! 

Vielleicht sollte ich mir noch eins für 1200 Mäuse kaufen, als Sonntagsrad!


----------



## Loadedgun (19. September 2011)

hab auch mal überlegt eins zu ersteigern aber 1200 find ich dann doch etwas viel.
entweder war der preis vorher falsch oder der ??


----------



## RazorRamon (19. September 2011)

Was heiÃt, der Preis war, oder ist falsch. Der HÃ¤ndler darf ihn ja so gestalten, wie er mÃ¶chte.

Erstaunlicherweise kostet das Rad bei Amazon jetzt auch 1200 â¬, nachdem dort vorher 229 verlangt wurden, vom gleichen HÃ¤ndler. [ame="http://www.amazon.de/EINZIG-W11-54-RH54-Singlespeed-Rennrad/dp/B005IOZX7I/ref=sr_1_25?ie=UTF8&qid=1316442129&sr=8-25"]EINZIG "W11-54" RH54 Singlespeed - Fixed Gear Fixie Rennrad Bahnrad Polo Bike 700c Fahrrad: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]

Ich will ja nicht angeben, aber offenbar hat die Tatsache, dass ich eins fahre, und mich damit in der Ãffentlichkeit sehen lasse, die Nachfrage und damit das PreisgefÃ¼ge enorm in Bewegung gebracht!


----------



## Thunderxp (19. September 2011)

Also die verkauften Stückzahlen beziehen sich meiner Ansicht nach noch auf den alten Preis, da der Händler das alte Angebot nur verändert hat und kein neues eingestellt hat. Die 1200 kann ich mir eigentlich nur erklären, dass er alle Räder verkauft hat und jetzt einfach wartet bis eine neue Lieferung da ist. Also wenn du Interesse an so einem Rad hast würde ich den Verkäufer mal anschreiben


----------



## killercouch (19. September 2011)

Ich hab spaßeshalber grad mal einen Preisvorschlag mit dem alten Preis gemacht...


----------



## RazorRamon (19. September 2011)

Bei Amazon steht "auf Lager". Aber es könnte schon ein Schachzug mit der Preiserhöhung sein. Dann kann er ja irgendwann die 1200 durchstreichen, und "jetzt nur noch 250 Euro" dazuschreiben.

1200 Euro sind natürlich ein Witz, bei einem Rahmenpreis von weiterhin 99 Euro. Allerdings sind die unter 200 Euro, die ich bezahlt habe, für mich nach wie vor sehr günstig, und ich bin absolut zufrieden mit dem Gegenwert. Heute habe ich wieder eine Runde mit dem Einzig gedreht, macht riesigen Spaß!

Ich habe mir ja schwarze Carbonfolie bestellt, um den Rahmen zu "verschönern". Eigentlich wollte ich die Aufschrift "Einzig" ja überkleben, aber wenn das jetzt zu so einer teuren Nobelmarke geworden ist, sollte ich es mir wohl noch mal überlegen. 

Übrigens ist das kein "Einzig" Aufkleber, die Schrift ist eindeutig lackiert, und unter dickem Klarlack. Dieses Detail sieht nicht gerade nach billig aus!


----------



## RazorRamon (20. September 2011)

Jetzt hat das Rad eine Seele! Mit Carbon habe ich sie ihm eingehaucht! Steht dem 1200 Euro-Boliden doch gut, oder? Sogar ein echter SSP-Papst hat es als "schön" bezeichnet!


----------



## Milan0 (22. September 2011)

Shit. Das sollte meine nächste Stadtschlampe werden. Aber für 1200 nicht!


----------



## RazorRamon (22. September 2011)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Shit. Das sollte meine nächste Stadtschlampe werden. Aber für 1200 nicht!


 

Natürlich nicht, dieser Preis ist einfach nur ein schlechter Witz! 

Ich habe jetzt das Innenlager gewechselt, das war schlichtweg zu breit, die Kettenlinie lag bei ca. 55 mm. Vielleicht passen die Lager ja bei den 1200 Euro-Modellen, und daher der höhere Preis  

Mit einem 110,5 mm FAG-Lager für 11,90 stimmt die Kettenlinie jetzt exakt, und der Q-Faktor ist angenehm. Die FAG halten nach meiner Erfahrung ewig, ich fahre noch Räder, da sind welche von 1980 drin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## newt3 (22. September 2011)

Oft nicht nicht nur das Tretlager an solchen Rädern ein Fag sondern auch der der draufsitzt.


----------



## gsg9man (8. Dezember 2011)

@RazorRamon: Hast du noch irgendwelhe Probleme feststellen kÃ¶nnen? Ich Ã¼berlege auch, ob ich zuschlagen soll. Um ein bisschen  durch die gegend zu dÃ¼sen reicht es wohl aus. Bei eBay gehen die zZ fÃ¼r 150â¬ zzgl 30â¬ Versand weg, das nenn ich mal gÃ¼nstig


----------



## olli (8. Dezember 2011)

Das hier dürfte das gleiche sein, kostet 249.- bei AMAZON.
[ame="http://www.amazon.de/Viking-Racemaster-Retro-Fixi-Speed/dp/B005MPWDI0/ref=pd_sim_sbs_sg_7"]28' Viking Racemaster Retro Fixi Speed Bike: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]


----------



## RazorRamon (9. Dezember 2011)

Aus einer Laune heraus habe ich bei Ebay den Einzig-Rahmen noch mal in schwarz und Gr. 56 fÃ¼r 61â¬ gesteigert. Was ich draus bauen werde, weiÃ ich noch nicht genau. Aber wenn man bedenkt, dass die Rahmen eine Zeitlang 399â¬ kosten sollten .................

@gsg9mann: Die Lackierung ist ziemlich empfindlich, die SchweiÃnÃ¤hte sind nicht besonders schÃ¶n, ansonsten ist der Rahmen brauchbar, sonst hÃ¤tte ich mir auch keinen zweiten geangelt, wobei ich eigentlich nur aus SpaÃ geboten hatte, und mit 61â¬ incl. Versand wirklich ein SchnÃ¤ppchen gemacht habe.


----------



## newt3 (9. Dezember 2011)

die frage nach dem gewicht ist hier noch offen...
(klar bahnrahmen sind nicht immer die leichtesten)

welche rohre sind konifiziert und welche nicht?

wie sind die ausfallenden beschaffen?


----------



## RazorRamon (9. Dezember 2011)

newt3 schrieb:


> die frage nach dem gewicht ist hier noch offen...
> (klar bahnrahmen sind nicht immer die leichtesten)
> 
> welche rohre sind konifiziert und welche nicht?
> ...


 
Den Rahmen werde ich für Dich wiegen, sobald ich ihn habe. Leichtbauweise ist das ganz sicher nicht, und von konifizierten Rohren sollte man bei dem Preis nicht mal träumen! Die Ausfallenden sind beschaffen, ja, aber ganz sicher nichts für Feinschmecker! 

Ich werde mir eventuell aus dem neuen Rahmen meinen Singlespeeder für den Ötztaler Radmarathon bauen. Mit den wenigen, und leichten Anbauteilen werde ich wohl unter 10 Kilo bleiben, unter 9 dürfte schwierig werden, unter 8 wahrscheinlich unmöglich.


----------



## elsepe (8. Januar 2012)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/140677698683...LX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_500wt_1202


----------



## peh (16. Januar 2012)

Ich habe seit dem Wochenende auch so ein Teil. Schwarz, 56 cm, für 171 Euro plus 29,99 Euro Versand. Die Zustellung erfolgte schnell innerhalb von zwei Tagen per DPD.

Ich hatte einfach Bock auf einen starren Gang. Selbstbauprojekte wären teurer und sehr viel stressiger geworden. Lange hatte ich vergeblich versucht, so ein Ding für 130-140 Euro zu ersteigern. Selbst bei 171 Euro wurde ich zwar überboten, erhielt aber ein eBaykonformes "Angebot an unterlegene Bieter" und nahm es an.

Ob das Rad das Geld wert ist, weiß ich nicht. Die Schweißnähte sind übel, insbesondere an den Ausfallenden. Das rechte ist etwas höher als das linke festgebrutzelt. Der Rahmen hatte bereits leichte Kratzer und das Hinterrad Montagespuren. Die Lackierung ist die schlechteste, die mir vor die Augen gekommen ist, seit ich vor 25 Jahren einen Rahmen per Spraydose lackiert habe, ähnlich picklig (bitte als unsauber lackiert interpretieren, nicht als Streuselkuchen). 

Dem ohnehin nicht allzu vertrauenswürdigen Steuersatz fehlte jede Menge Fett, auch das Freilaufritzel hat sich vor der ersten Fahrt hörbar über eine Pflegepackung gefreut. Tretlager und Naben sind bislang nicht auffällig, ich habe sie mir daher noch nicht genauer angeschaut.

Eine Weile hatte ich überlegt, das Paket zurück gehen zu lassen, dann aber mit der Montage begonnen - ich wollte fahren! Feedback wegen des Rahmens werde ich dem Händler wohl dennoch geben. Das versetzt angebrutzelte Ausfallende ist nicht okay und auch die Kratzer hätten nicht sein müssen. Ich will vor der Mail aber noch Erfahrung sammeln, vielleicht überseh ich ja noch Wesentliches.

Die erste Fixed-Gear-Tour heute war geil. Das Rad macht Spaß und sieht, wenn man nicht allzu genau hinschaut, auch gut aus.

Es kommt mit 23-622 "Kenda"-Rennradreifen. Ich habe 28-622 Schwalbe Marathon Plus draufgezogen und komme auf ein Gesamtgewicht von gut 12,3 Kg, heftig schwer. Die maximal mögliche Reifengröße dürfte bei montierten Bremsen 30-622 sein, keinesfalls mehr, eher weniger.

Der Rahmen ist ziemlich kompakt, Oberrohrlänge 54 cm bei einem Sattelrohr von 56 cm, Steuerrohr 14 cm. Bei meinen 183 cm ergibt sich eine nette Überhöhung, für größere Leute scheint das Rad ungeeignet.

Die Übersetzung beträgt 46/16, 170 mm Kurbeln. Der Laufradsatz ist wie der Rahmen ungewöhnlich schwer und macht keinen sonderlich wertigen Eindruck. Je 36 Speichen, halten wird er wohl.

Ich bin also hin- und hergerissen. Ein Schnäppchen war es nicht, aber das war vorab klar. Wenn der Fahrspaß bleibt, dann hat es sich gelohnt.

Den 10 cm-Vorbau werde ich in absehbarer Zeit gegen einen längeren austauschen. Vermutlich einen Rennlenker montieren. Den Sattel wechseln, bevor er sich selbst aufgelöst hat. Vielleicht eine längere, bessere Sattelstange einbauen (25,8 mm Durchmesser).

Soweit meine ersten Eindrücke. Obwohl schon Hunderte von den Dingern verkauft sein müssen, finden sich im Netz ja noch kaum Erfahrungsberichte.


----------



## Milan0 (17. Januar 2012)

Danke für den Bericht. Bei mir kam gestern auch so ein Teil an.

Bin da bisher ähnlicher Meinung. Konnte aber noch keine Probefahrt machen, da mein Fuß derzeit nicht mitspielt.

Steuersatz werde ich heute Abend überprüfen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gsg9man (17. Januar 2012)

Also das mit dem Lack kann ich nicht bestÃ¤tigen, pickelig ist da bei mir nichts. Allerdings ist mir gestern beim putzen aufgefallen, dass am Hinterbau eine SchweiÃnaht ein loch hat. Habe denen mal eine Mail gesr. Ansonsten bin ich mit dem Teil fÃ¼r den Preis (131â¬ ) vollkommen zufrieden, man sollte halt kein 7kg Alurahmen mit leichtem Laufrad erwarten, logisch bei dem Preis.


----------



## RazorRamon (17. Januar 2012)

Die Lackierung und die Schweißnähte sind bei meinem schwarzen optisch fast perfekt, ganz im Gegensatz zum weißen Exemplar. Der weiße Rahmen ist aber dafür völlig maßhaltig, beim Schwarzen ist der Hinterbau auch ganz leicht ungleichmäßig, spielt aber für die Funktion keine Rolle.

Die Streuugen in der Qualität sind schon riesengroß. Insgesamt würde ich trotzdem behaupten, dass die von mir gezahlten Preise (Komplettrad mit Versand knapp unter 200 Euro, Rahmen mit Versand 61 Euro) in Ordnung gehen. Mehr sollte man aber nicht unbedingt hinlegen, bzw. sich nicht scheuen, einen Ausreißer nach Prüfung auch zurück zu schicken!


----------



## gsg9man (17. Januar 2012)

Man brÃ¤uchte mal ein Vergleich  zu den anderen Kandidaten die so 209â¬ kosten ...


----------



## peh (18. Januar 2012)

gsg9man schrieb:


> Man brÃ¤uchte mal ein Vergleich  zu den anderen Kandidaten die so 209â¬ kosten ...


Du meinst insbesondere dieses Ding ("Essence" von KS Cycling)? Das fand ich durchaus interessant, vor allem wegen der 59 cm RahmenhÃ¶he. Aber die roten Akzente und der Vorbau schreckten mich ab. Ich vermute, es ist qualitativ auf dem Niveau des Einzig, also Low-end.

Echt attraktiv fand ich den Race-Master von Viking. Nettes Retro-Ding, britische Firma, angenehme RahmenhÃ¶hen. Aber ein dezentes Schwarzes passt besser zu mir.

Dann gibt es noch dieses Monolite mit 48 cm, das oft unter 100 Euro weggeht.

Das [ame="http://www.amazon.de/Singlespeed-Coyote-Tra-Fix-Schwarz-Gold/dp/B005GTLNU6"]Coyote Tra-Fix[/ame] und ein 26'' No-name fÃ¼r 144 Euro ([ame]http://www.ebay.de/itm/170710158974[/ame]). Sloping  

Die Detailfotos zeigen Unterschiede, aber immer mal wieder auch die selben Komponenten. "Quando"-Naben, "Radius"-Bremsen ... Identische Kettenspanner, sehr Ã¤hnliche Ausfallenden (vgl. Essence und Einzig).

Es wÃ¼rde mich wundern, wenn die sich qualitativ unterscheiden wÃ¼rden. Optisch schien mir das Einzig am ertrÃ¤glichsten.


----------



## gsg9man (18. Januar 2012)

Ja die meinte ich  Das von KS Cycling war bei mir auch in der engeren Auswahl, macht optisch ein wenig mehr her wie die Einzig's finde ich. Allerdings war mir der Aufpreis dafür zu hoch.

Qualität vermute ich auch mal ähnlich.


----------



## RazorRamon (18. Januar 2012)

peh schrieb:


> ..... und ein 26'' No-name für 144 Euro (http://www.ebay.de/itm/170710158974)............


 
Das Ding ist kein 26". Das sieht man schon auf dem Foto, und als Radgröße steht in der Beschreibung 700C. Das wären dann 28" Zoll Räder. Warum der Anbieter immer 26" in die Überschrift schreibt, verstehe ich allerdings auch nicht.

Auf jeden Fall hat man als Käufer immer einen guten Grund, das Ding zurückzuschicken, wenn es nicht gefällt. Eine der beiden Größenangaben ist immer falsch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peh (18. Januar 2012)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Warum der Anbieter immer 26" in die Überschrift schreibt, verstehe ich allerdings auch nicht.


 Bei den "Artikelmerkmalen" schreibt er es auch "26 Zoll". Die 700C hatte ich nicht beachtet. Meine Experimentierlust ist aktuell gedeckt.


RazorRamon schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall hat man als Käufer immer einen guten Grund, das Ding zurückzuschicken, wenn es nicht gefällt.


Nur braucht man gar keinen Grund. Aufwendig, wenn auch kostenneutral, ist so ein Widerruf dennoch.

Ich bin heute wieder eine ausgedehnte Runde fixed gefahren. Wie schon bei der ersten Tour habe ich zweimal vergessen, dass ich keinen Leerlauf habe - die Kurbel diskutiert dann nicht mit dem Knie, sondern drückt es einfach hoch, überraschend harmlos. Die Bremse kam nur einmal kurz zum Einsatz und die Füße blieben auch bei schnelleren Abfahrten auf den Pedalen. Lernerfolg :d Von vielgenutzten Straßen und Wegen halte ich mich fern, eine rote Ampel bedeutet noch Stress.

Unsicherheit, Demut, neues Fahrgefühl. Das neue Spielzeug bereitet Freude! Nur nicht mit der Hose in die Kette geraten ...


----------



## RazorRamon (19. Januar 2012)

peh schrieb:


> Nur braucht man gar keinen Grund. Aufwendig, wenn auch kostenneutral, ist so ein Widerruf dennoch.


 
Da täuschst Du dich, völlig kostenneutral ist der Widerruf nur, solange die Ware noch nicht geliefert war. Sobald der Verkäufer Dir das Rad, bzw. den Rahmen zugeschickt hat, wirst Du immer einen Teil der Versandkosten bezahlen müssen. In der Regel trägt der Verkäufer die Kosten des Versandes zu Dir, Du jedoch den Rückversand.

Wenn Du jedoch einen groben Mangel nachweisen kannst, sieht es natürlich anders aus.


----------



## Splatter666 (19. Januar 2012)

Moin!

Falsch, ab 40EUR Warenwert MUSS der VK den Rückversand komplett übernehmen, ohne Angabe von Rücksendungsgründen; nur sollte das zurückgesendete Teil dann auch unbenutzt sein bzw. keine Nutzungsspuren aufweisen...

Ciao, Splat


----------



## RazorRamon (19. Januar 2012)

Splatter666 schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Falsch, ab 40EUR Warenwert MUSS der VK den Rückversand komplett übernehmen, ohne Angabe von Rücksendungsgründen; nur sollte das zurückgesendete Teil dann auch unbenutzt sein bzw. keine Nutzungsspuren aufweisen...
> 
> Ciao, Splat


 
Ok, wieder ein Missverständis beseitigt, umso besser!


----------



## Milan0 (19. Januar 2012)

Bin gestern auch kurz "fixed" unterwegs gewesen. Ist schon ein anderes Fahren, aber macht mehr und mehr Spaß.

Stehenbleiben ist fixed noch um vieles einfacher als mit Leerlauf


----------



## RazorRamon (19. Januar 2012)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Bin gestern auch kurz "fixed" unterwegs gewesen. Ist schon ein anderes Fahren, aber macht mehr und mehr Spaß.
> 
> Stehenbleiben ist fixed noch um vieles einfacher als mit Leerlauf


 
Meinst Du das Stehenbleiben mit dem Rad, ohne die Füße auf den Boden zu stellen? Das stimmt!

Fixed fahren ist die Krönung des Radfahrens, das muss ich auch bestätigen. Natürlich macht es auch Spaß, mal so dahinzurollen, aber das intensivste Fahrerlebnis hat man mit starrem Antrieb.


----------



## gsg9man (19. Januar 2012)

Kann ich auch nur bestätigen, macht richtig Spaß  Dauert es bei euch auch immer so lange bis "wayoo-handel" bei eBay antwortet ? -.- Nervig ...


----------



## Milan0 (19. Januar 2012)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Meinst Du das Stehenbleiben mit dem Rad, ohne die Füße auf den Boden zu stellen? Das stimmt!



Na klar das  
Habe mir jetzt noch andere Reifen und Sattel bestellt...


----------



## peh (26. Januar 2012)

Details des rechten Ausfallendes:











Live sieht das viel harmloser aus. Die "offene" Stelle ist ca. 1 mm  groß, die "Kratzer" sind bloß Schlieren vom Dreckabwischen. Das ist ein  schwarzer Hochglanzrahmen, schwer zu fotografieren.

Dennoch hätte der Händler das Ding postwendend  wiederbekommen, wenn ich für den Preis nicht den Aufwand scheuen würde.

Eine Rechnung habe ich vom Händler übrigens nicht erhalten. Aber dank eBay und Mails sollte der Kauf gegebenenfalls hinreichend dokumentiert sein.


----------



## gsg9man (26. Januar 2012)

War das von Anfang so? Ich habe jetzt mal einen Fall bei eBay erÃ¶ffnet, wayoo meldet sich einfach nicht. ih will wenigstens eine EntschÃ¤digung haben, ansonsten kÃ¶nnen sie mich getrost am aller wertesten lecken! Habe als Betrag mal 50â¬ angegeben, vllt bieten sie mir ja auch einen Rahmen an. Solange ich den alten behalten darf wÃ¤r das ok


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peh (26. Januar 2012)

gsg9man schrieb:


> War das von Anfang so?


Ja, natürlich. Das Teil ist ja erst ein paar Tage bei mir (12. Januar, Erstfahrt am 14. Januar).


----------



## 1speedtreiber (29. Januar 2012)

hallo, bin noch brandneu hier und habe eure beiträge bezüglich der einzig rahmen gelesen,habe mir vor einiger zeit auch so einen rahmen gekauft und zum singlespeed aufgebaut.hab ihn in der singlespeedgalerie hochgeladen..hoffe der eine oder andere hat spass dran und vielleicht hilft es bei der kaufentscheidung


----------



## 1speedtreiber (29. Januar 2012)

Ein Bildchen dazu:O)


----------



## odlo_girl (29. Januar 2012)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Was soll an dem massiven Stück Eisen schon kaputt gehen? Klar kann man den Rahmen fahren, und wenn Du damit selbst was aufbaust, wirst Du das Endprodukt auch ins Herz schließen! Ich finde, schlecht sieht er auch nicht aus, und für den Preis ....................
> 
> Die mitgelieferten Lager? Einfach fahren, wahrscheinlich werden sie eine Ewigkeit halten, und der Austausch wird dann auch kein Problem sein.
> 
> ...



so ein rad hatte ich auch gekauft, eigentlich nur wegen des weissen rahmens. beim auspacken bin ich schier in ohnmacht gefallen, als ein schwall von chemikalien-aroma mir entgegen kam. es roch sehr stark nach plastik und irgend einem chemie-cocktail.
die qualität ist erschreckend schlecht, der rahmen lieblos zusammen geschweisst, die nabe krächzte vor sich hin usw. es findet sich hier überhaupt die billigsten komponenten aus der welt zusammen.

mit anderen worten, es macht kein spaß mit diesem rad zu fahren. dann lieber ein altes stahlrad zu einem fixie umbauen, macht auch mehr sinn.

aus meiner sicht sind 99  einfach aus dem fenster geschmissen, aber bei dem preis kann man nicht gross erwarten !


----------



## 1speedtreiber (29. Januar 2012)

odlo_girl schrieb:


> so ein rad hatte ich auch gekauft, eigentlich nur wegen des weissen rahmens. beim auspacken bin ich schier in ohnmacht gefallen, als ein schwall von chemikalien-aroma mir entgegen kam. es roch sehr stark nach plastik und irgend einem chemie-cocktail.
> die qualität ist erschreckend schlecht, der rahmen lieblos zusammen geschweisst, die nabe krächzte vor sich hin usw. es findet sich hier überhaupt die billigsten komponenten aus der welt zusammen.
> 
> mit anderen worten, es macht kein spaß mit diesem rad zu fahren. dann lieber ein altes stahlrad zu einem fixie umbauen, macht auch mehr sinn.
> ...


 hab nur den rahmen ersteigertt bei ebay und dann teile nach meinem geschmack angebaut...bin eigentlich verfechter des gemufften stahlrahmens (siehe Fotogalerie singlespeed)aber ich finde den versuch wahr es absolut wert.der rahmen hat gute schweissnähte und alles sit passig.ok das steuerlager hatte absolute ü-ei qualität,has auch nicht eingebaut,aber ansonsten durchaus brauchbar.mir scheint das es in der fertigung der rahmen absolute ausreisser in jede richtung gibt.ich hatte mit meinem glück


----------



## RazorRamon (29. Januar 2012)

odlo_girl schrieb:


> so ein rad hatte ich auch gekauft.......!


so ein rad ist ziemlich ungenau. Ist es genau das Einzig? Wenn ja, dann stimmt zumindest Deine Einschätzung, es wären die billigsten Komponenten der Welt verbaut nicht, denn es gibt da durchaus noch viel, viel billigere und schlechtere Teile, Du würdest Dich vielleicht wundern. Selbst Kompletträder mit einfachsten Stahlkurbeln werden ja angeboten. Beim Einzig sehen Kurbeln, Naben und Bremsen nicht mal schlecht aus. Und knarzen tun die Naben auch nicht, schau mal, ob bei Deinen Fett drinnen ist. Ich habe das getan, und es war alles in Ordnung!

Mein Komplettrad in weiß ist äußerst genau gefertigt, die Schweißnähte sind keine Augenweide, aber gleichmäßig schon. Lediglich der weiße Lack ist ziemlich empfindlich, aber das habe ich sogar schon bei  teuren Markenrädern erlebt. Ein großes Problem ist das bei der RAL-Mischung aber nicht, da ist jeder Kratzer umgehend ausgebessert.

Mein schwarzer Rahmen hingegen hat eine erstaunlich feste Lackierung erhalten, die auch absolut gleichmäßig ist, und richtig glänzt. Die Schweißnähte sind dagegen etwas ungleichmäßiger als beim weißen, dafür aber auch etwas dicker. "Serienstreuung" ist also auf jeden Fall vorhanden, was mich auch Abstand davon nehmen lässt, mir noch mal irgendwann so ein Teil zu besorgen, selbst wenn es noch billiger werden sollte. Den Rahmen hatte ich ja praktisch nachgeworfen bekommen, aber jetzt reicht es doch. 

Klar ist der Umbau eines echten Klassikers im Endeffekt mehr wert, und sorgt natürlich auch für mehr Freude und Besitzerstolz. Aber funktionell können auch solche Räder wie das Einzig sein, und Charakter durch den Benutzer und seine Erlebnisse damit eingehaucht bekommen.


----------



## 1speedtreiber (29. Januar 2012)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> so ein rad ist ziemlich ungenau. Ist es genau das Einzig? Wenn ja, dann stimmt zumindest Deine Einschätzung, es wären die billigsten Komponenten der Welt verbaut nicht, denn es gibt da durchaus noch viel, viel billigere und schlechtere Teile, Du würdest Dich vielleicht wundern. Selbst Kompletträder mit einfachsten Stahlkurbeln werden ja angeboten. Beim Einzig sehen Kurbeln, Naben und Bremsen nicht mal schlecht aus. Und knarzen tun die Naben auch nicht, schau mal, ob bei Deinen Fett drinnen ist. Ich habe das getan, und es war alles in Ordnung!
> 
> Mein Komplettrad in weiß ist äußerst genau gefertigt, die Schweißnähte sind keine Augenweide, aber gleichmäßig schon. Lediglich der weiße Lack ist ziemlich empfindlich, aber das habe ich sogar schon bei teuren Markenrädern erlebt. Ein großes Problem ist das bei der RAL-Mischung aber nicht, da ist jeder Kratzer umgehend ausgebessert.
> 
> ...


so sehe ich das auch..noch ein einzig würde ich eher nicht kaufen,bleibe doch bei den alten gemufften stahlrahmen. aber ein ausflug in die welt von einzig war nicht so schlimm wie es einige schreiben. hab noch einen laufradsatz gekauft von einzig,der scheint auch ok werd ihn für einen meiner nächsten projekte nehmen, speiche sind fest und es ist kein seiten oder höhenschlag zu erkennen,die quando naben laufen weich und es ist eine flip flop nabe verbaut worden...


----------



## Akkon (29. Januar 2012)

Meins ist auch heute fertig geworden 
Habe das Rahmenset auch sehr günstig bekommen und den Rest halt einzeln geholt.
Der Lack hatte ab Werk ein paar kleine Abplatzer, ist aber sonst glaube ich nicht so schlecht.
Zu den Schweißnähten ...schön ist anders, aber solange es hält 
Alles in allem bin ich für den Preis mehr als zufrieden !


----------



## 1speedtreiber (29. Januar 2012)

Akkon schrieb:


> Meins ist auch heute fertig geworden
> Habe das Rahmenset auch sehr günstig bekommen und den Rest halt einzeln geholt.
> Der Lack hatte ab Werk ein paar kleine Abplatzer, ist aber sonst glaube ich nicht so schlecht.
> Zu den Schweißnähten ...schön ist anders, aber solange es hält
> Alles in allem bin ich für den Preis mehr als zufrieden !


 sieht echt gut aus..braun zu weiss ,passt immer gut..glückwunsch zu dem design


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Suicyclist (30. Januar 2012)

Hat hier auch schon jemand Erfahrungen mit den "*VISP*" Alurahmen (TRX 790 oder 999) von Ebay gesammelt?
Reiner Chinaschrott oder durchaus taugliche Basis für 'nen Eigenaufbau?

Neben der Qualität würde mich vor allem die Fahrbarkeit der Geometrie interessieren.


----------



## gsg9man (30. Januar 2012)

odlo_girl schrieb:


> so ein rad hatte ich auch gekauft, eigentlich nur wegen des weissen rahmens. beim auspacken bin ich schier in ohnmacht gefallen, als ein schwall von chemikalien-aroma mir entgegen kam. es roch sehr stark nach plastik und irgend einem chemie-cocktail.
> die qualität ist erschreckend schlecht, der rahmen lieblos zusammen geschweisst, die nabe krächzte vor sich hin usw. es findet sich hier überhaupt die billigsten komponenten aus der welt zusammen.
> 
> mit anderen worten, es macht kein spaß mit diesem rad zu fahren. dann lieber ein altes stahlrad zu einem fixie umbauen, macht auch mehr sinn.
> ...



Schau dir mal an was du für das Geld (wieso hats du für das Teil 100 geblecht? Die gehen in Auktionen regelmäßig für unter 60 weg) in der Hand hast. Ein Diamantrahmen der noch gut in Schuss ist und guten Lack aufweist kostet locker 400. Ich habe für mein komplettes Rad 160 inkl. Versand gezahlt, jetzt bau mal ein Rad auf welches so billig ist und so gut funktioniert. Bei dem Preis kann man keine top Schweißnähte oder eine Lackierung vom Profi erwarten ...


----------



## bigberg (21. Februar 2012)

Mein Ratt sieht jetzt so aus, bisher bin ich äußerst zufrieden!
Mal schauen wie es sich entwickelt...


----------



## killercouch (21. Februar 2012)

bigberg schrieb:


> Mein Ratt sieht jetzt so aus, bisher bin ich äußerst zufrieden!
> Mal schauen wie es sich entwickelt...



Erstaunlich, wie man die ollen Einzigs noch seinem - ääääähmmm - sehr speziellen Geschmack anpassen kann...


----------



## gsg9man (21. Februar 2012)

Hast du die Laufräder lackiert? Und dwie hast du das mit der Gabel gemacht?


----------



## Akkon (29. Februar 2012)

Was mit der Gabel passiert ist, würde mich auch interessieren !
Ich find's schön!

Apropos :
Sind bei euren Einzig die Steuersätze auch so sehr leichtgängig ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## likhilneon (6. März 2012)

Hallo, erstmal.
Überlege auch mir so ein Taiwan Rad zu holen. Der KOsten und Zeitersparnisfaktor ist es mir einfach wert ein schweres und in Massen produziertes Fixie für wenig Geld zu holen...
Meine Frage ist nun ob diese 26" Räder mit den Einzigs, die hier ja schon einige haben identisch sind?
Hier ein Link...
http://www.ebay.de/itm/26-Rennrad-S...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item27c44c744f
Wäre für ein Tipp echt dankbar.
Sind auf jedenfall auch so Quando Narben, wie schon erwähnt und die Bremsen sind auch die selben.
UNd bin ich blöd oser steht da irgendwo die Rahmenhöhe..
Ok, danke euch schonmal


----------



## Milan0 (6. März 2012)

Akkon schrieb:


> ...
> Apropos :
> Sind bei euren Einzig die Steuersätze auch so sehr leichtgängig ???



Wie meinst du leichtgängig?

Ich habe extremes Spiel im Steuersatz!


----------



## newt3 (6. März 2012)

@likhilneon
ich vermute mal stark:
->das ist ein 55er rahmen
->das ist ein rahmen für 28" laufräder.    (edit: das steht ja sogar da: 700c radgröße was ja 28" entspricht)

--------------------
das man für 135 eur kein gutes rad bekommt sollte klar sein.


----------



## 1speedtreiber (6. März 2012)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Wie meinst du leichtgängig?
> 
> Ich habe extremes Spiel im Steuersatz!



 mein schwarzes einzig mit campa ausstattung,siehe meine fotogalerie im singlespeedforum hat gleich einen ritchey steuersatz von mir verpasst bekommen..der mitgelieferte hatte überraschungsei spielzeug qualität.aber abgesehen davon bin ich mit dem rest des gelieferten rahmens sehr zufrieden gewesen...
Hab für ein anderes rad den laufradsatz erstanden den es von  einzig bei ebay gibt..auch ok, inkl flip-flop nabe


----------



## likhilneon (6. März 2012)

Newt3, glaubst du ich kann son Rad bei einer Schritthöhe von ca 80 cm und einer gesamtgröße von 174 fahren? Müsste klappen oder. Das 28 ist auf die Reifen bezogen oder würde dann ja mit den 700 auch wieder Sinn machen.
Und Danke erstmal...


----------



## newt3 (6. März 2012)

ja 28" ist auf die reifen bezogen.
wird sicher nur 'nen tipfehler sein mit den 26".
und richtig steht ja sogar da bei der radgröße 700c was imho 28" sind.

174 körpergröße und 55er rahmen paßt genau - bei älteren rennradrahmen zuindest (bin selbst 176cm und fahre am liebst 55. 58 ist mir bereits ein tick zu groß. 53 schon fast zu klein)
so ein bahn/polo rahmen oder was das dort wohl ist sollte von der rahmengröße vergleichbar sein.


----------



## Akkon (6. März 2012)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Wie meinst du leichtgängig?
> 
> Ich habe extremes Spiel im Steuersatz!



Spiel habe ich auch
Meinte aber, dass  mitunter das ganze Vorderrad einfach zur Seite kippt im stehen - am Sattel schieben oder tragen ohne den Lenker festzuhalten gestaltet sich problematisch ...


----------



## 1speedtreiber (6. März 2012)

Akkon schrieb:


> Spiel habe ich auch
> Meinte aber, dass  mitunter das ganze Vorderrad einfach zur Seite kippt im stehen - am Sattel schieben oder tragen ohne den Lenker festzuhalten gestaltet sich problematisch ...



Guter stil...dein einzig...auch mit spiel


----------



## RazorRamon (6. März 2012)

newt3 schrieb:


> so ein bahn/polo rahmen oder was das dort wohl ist sollte von der rahmengröße vergleichbar sein.


Die Tretlager sind etwas höher als beim klassischen Straßenrahmen. Das macht auch Sinn, denn so setzt man bei fixed in den Kurven nicht so schnell mit dem Pedal auf.

Dadurch wird das Rad aber insgesamt auch etwas höher. Aber 55cm bei 80 cm Schrittlänge sollte auf jeden Fall trotzdem passen.


----------



## peh (7. März 2012)

1speedtreiber schrieb:


> Hab für ein anderes rad den laufradsatz erstanden den es von  einzig bei ebay gibt..auch ok


Mach die Naben mal auf! Mir purzelten als erstes nahezu fettfreie Lagerkugeln entgegen.

Das Lager ist nicht gekontert, da ist nur jeweils eine Schraube auf jeder Seite. Die Schraube hat eine integrierte Staubschutzscheibe, die auf einer Seite bei meinem Hinterrad bereits verborgen war, vom Hersteller schlecht montiert oder von Werk aus Ausschuss.

Nach Fettung der Lager mit gutem MoS2 laufen die Räder nun deutlich besser. Das hinzugefügte Fett dürfte jetzt aber das Teuerste an den Naben sein.

Momentan mache ich mir weniger Sorgen wegen des schlecht geschweißten Ausfallendes, sondern erwarte Achsbruch.

Der Fahrspaß ist unverändert hoch. Aber qualitativ ist das Ding echt übel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 1speedtreiber (7. März 2012)

Ja danke werde ich mal machen...aber zumindest läuft er sauber und meiner ist auch gut verarbeitet,genau wie der einzig rahmen.


----------



## Suicyclist (7. März 2012)

Suicyclist schrieb:


> Hat hier auch schon jemand Erfahrungen mit den "*VISP*" Alurahmen (TRX 790 oder 999) von Ebay gesammelt?
> Reiner Chinaschrott oder durchaus taugliche Basis für 'nen Eigenaufbau?
> 
> Neben der Qualität würde mich vor allem die Fahrbarkeit der Geometrie interessieren.




Hat wirklich niemand hier Erfahrungen damit?


----------



## newt3 (7. März 2012)

schnapp dir dein ipad. 
geh in ein radsportfachgeschäft und zeig dem verkäufer die bilder. 
sag ihm auch wo du damit fahren möchtest.
der wird dir fundierte antworten geben warum das rausgeschmissenes geld ist.

--------------------------------------------------------------------
dein username paßt ganz gut zu einem solchen rad.


----------



## RazorRamon (7. März 2012)

peh schrieb:


> Mach die Naben mal auf! Mir purzelten als erstes nahezu fettfreie Lagerkugeln entgegen.


 
Meine Naben (Einzig) waren großzügig gefettet!


----------



## peh (7. März 2012)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Meine Naben (Einzig) waren großzügig gefettet!


Unsere beiden Einzig*s* haben ja eh nix gemein. Bei Deinem stimmt alles, bei meinem nichts. Vorhin habe ich gesehen, dass die O-Ringe an den Bremsen rissig werden. Das Ding ist ja auch schon (fast) zwei Monate alt 

P.S. Hatte ich erwähnt, dass die Griffe anfangen, abzufärben?


----------



## newt3 (7. März 2012)

naja er ist auch der der hier permanent für diesen rahmen wirbt....

"Vorhin habe ich gesehen, dass die O-Ringe an den Bremsen rissig werden. Das Ding ist ja auch schon (fast) zwei Monate alt"
->was willst du erwarten bei dem preis. das einzige was vermutlich lange halten wird ist der sackschwere stahlrahmen. aber selbst da wurden ja hier bereits verarbeitungsmängel genannt

---
was das fett in den naben angeht:
->ist halt meistens zu wenig drin und zu stramm eingestellt. letzteres ist ja selbst bei shimano ab werk fast durchweg durch alle gruppen so.
->wenn halt eher übermäßig viel drin war spricht einiges dafür, dass der radsatz vielleicht schonmal in anderen händen war (rückläufer quasi weil einer ihn dann doch nicht wollte aber immerhin so gewissenhaft war und gleich mal ordentlich fett reingeknallt hat. ist ja das sinnvollste was man machen kann, wenn man selbst mit ganz billigen naben ein paar tausen kilometer rollen möchte)


----------



## likhilneon (7. März 2012)

Yo danke dir. Wird mir das Teil mal bestellen, Kann ja berichten ob es totaler Mumpitz ist. Ich hab heute auf mienr normalen Gurke mal drauf geachtet wie es wäre, wenn ich mit starrem Gang fahren würde Wären schon einige Scheisssituationen dabei gewesen. Berlin ist halt kein Dorf... Mal sehen ob ich die nächsten Wochen überlebe.
Ok..


----------



## newt3 (7. März 2012)

"Kann ja berichten ob es totaler Mumpitz..."
->was haben pedalen mit plastikkorpus und einem solchen riemen an einem fixie zu suchen? jetzt mal aus dem bauch heraus ohne mich mit dieser radgattung eingehend beschäftigt zu haben.

"Mal sehen ob ich die nächsten Wochen überlebe."
->kündige mal vorher deine krankenkasse damit wir das nicht mitbezahlen müssen.


----------



## peh (8. März 2012)

likhilneon schrieb:


> Ich hab heute auf mienr normalen Gurke mal drauf geachtet wie es wäre, wenn ich mit starrem Gang fahren würde


Mit diesem "Never stop pedaling"-Spiel hat es bei mir auch begonnen. Nach und nach schlich sich dadurch das Verlangen nach einem fixen Antrieb ein. Obwohl mir die Leute, die Straßenkreuzungen mit Bühnen verwechseln, auf denen man Trackstand vorführt, immer arg suspekt waren - und sind.

Jedenfalls verhält sich ein starrer Antrieb wirklich noch mal ganz anders als ein Leerlaufantrieb, den man immer tritt. Ein Fixie kommuniziert sehr direkt mit dem Fahrer, das lässt sich mit Freilauf nicht simulieren.


likhilneon schrieb:


> Wären schon einige Scheisssituationen dabei gewesen.


Lern das Rad auf menschenleeren, unproblematischen Strecken kennen. Nach zwei, drei Touren ist es Dir vertraut. Ich fühle mich in der Stadt auf dem Fixie längst sehr sicher. Keins meiner Räder lässt sich derart schnell und hart bremsen. Über den Antrieb lässt es sich sanft stoppen. Zur Not sind da noch zwei Handbremsen, die brauche ich extrem selten, doch mit ihnen lässt sich der Bremsweg wirklich auf ein Minimum reduzieren.

Ein Einzig für 130 Euro plus Versand ist völlig okay. Ein Einzig für 250 Euro scheint mir deutlich überteuert. Das ist das einzige, was ich dem Händler vorwerfen würde: Er bietet das Rad mal für 229 Euro an, mit 49 Euro Verhandlungsspielraum nach unten, [ame="http://www.amazon.de/EINZIG-B11-56-RH56-Singlespeed-Rennrad/dp/B005IOZML0"]mal für 499 Euro[/ame] und auch mal für wahnwitzige 1200 Euro (s. Post 24). Er könnte sich auch fair und fix auf 179 Euro festlegen. Die meisten Räder dürfte er eh noch billiger rausgegeben haben.

Sorry, ich wiederhole mich. Hätte ich gewusst, dass es mir so viel Spaß macht, dann hätte ich wohl gern tiefer ins Portemonnaie gegriffen, etwa für so ein Fuji:

http://germany.fujibikes.com/bike/details/classic-crmo-intl
http://germany.fujibikes.com/bike/details/classic-alloy-intl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (8. März 2012)

> Hätte ich gewusst, dass es mir so viel Spaß macht, dann hätte ich wohl  gern tiefer ins Portemonnaie gegriffen, etwa für so ein Fuji:



+1.

Nochmal würde ich mir nicht mehr so ein Einzig kaufen. Obwohl es derzeit mein absolutes Lieblingsrad ist. Aber auch nur weil das einzigste fix


----------



## gsg9man (8. März 2012)

Wenn man bedenkt das man ein komplettes und neues Fixie fÃ¼r ~150â¬ bekommt, finde ich bekommt man da schon sehr viel fÃ¼rs Geld! Wenn man merkt das es das richtige fÃ¼r einen ist kann man sich immernoch fÃ¼r 200â¬ einen Satz leichter LaufrÃ¤der und Reifen holen. Der Rahmen dÃ¼rfte fÃ¼r die Ewigkeit gebaut sein, wenn auch die SchweiÃnÃ¤hte keine SchÃ¶nheit sind.

Was fahrt ihr eigtl. fÃ¼r Ãbersetzungen? Ich habe mir ein neue 42Z Kettenblatt geordert, das alte (48Z?) war mir zu grob fÃ¼r das 16er Ritzel. Vergleicht mal das Gewicht vom originalen Kettenblatt und einem Austauschkettenblatt  Also gefÃ¼hlt mit der Hand wog das Austauschblatt ein drittel des Original


----------



## gotboost (8. März 2012)

Entschuldige, aber wo gibt's das für 150? Danke..


----------



## gsg9man (8. März 2012)

eBay !? Ich hab meins fÃ¼r 130â¬ + Versand bekommen.


----------



## gotboost (8. März 2012)

Link bitte, hab keins gesehen für den Preis. Dankeschön!!


----------



## Milan0 (8. März 2012)

Einfach geduldig die Auktionen beobachten. Meins war auch nicht viel teuerer.

Wer das Ding für den "normal" Preis von ü200 kauft ist selbst schuld.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## killercouch (8. März 2012)

gotboost schrieb:


> Link bitte, hab keins gesehen für den Preis. Dankeschön!!



Gibts keinen Link zu! Kostet im Moment 499,-... Fixpreis (ist ja auch ein Fixie... )
Kannste für den Preis kaufen oder wartest bis der Anbieter welche als Auktion ab 1,-  raushaut, dann warteste bis Du bei einem mit 130,- Höchstbietender wirst!


----------



## gsg9man (8. März 2012)

Richtig


----------



## peh (8. März 2012)

gotboost schrieb:


> Link bitte, hab keins gesehen für den Preis. Dankeschön!!


Der Händler hat mehrere eBay-Accounts (Wayoo-Handel, Einzig Bikes). Im vergangenen Jahr gingen die Dinger, meist mit arg kleiner RH 54, bei Wayoo-Handel mitunter für 120-140 Euro weg. Es gab einen Haufen  negativer Bewertungen für Einzig-Stuff. Vielleicht der Grund für den Accountwechsel?

Das war mir alles vor meinem Kauf bekannt.

Ich habe  Biet-o-matic über Monate bei schwarzen Einzigs in RH 56 mit Preisen ab 130 Euro gespeist und wurde immer überboten, oft war ich zweiter. Ich habe meine Gebote daher leicht gesteigert. Bei 171 Euro wurde ich im Januar 2012 zwar auch überboten, bekam aber ein Sofortkaufangebot von Einzig für 171 (plus Versand). Da mir die 40 Euro eher egal waren, habe ich es das Angebot wahrgenommen. Seither beobachte ich nicht mehr so genau, aber die meisten Einzigs sind über 170 Euro weggegangen. Manche Käufer haben offenbar sogar 249 Euro bezahlt (Preisvorschlag bei 499 Euro Sofortkauf ) und werten dennoch positiv. Unfassbar für mich.

In den vergangenen Wochen waren aber auch Preise um 150 Euro drin:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/120836479881
http://www.ebay.de/itm/120836768154


----------



## RazorRamon (8. März 2012)

Mein Einzig-Komplettrad von 2011 hat jetzt ungefÃ¤hr 2500 Kilometer bei jedem Wetter auf dem Buckel und zeigt noch nicht die geringste SchwÃ¤che!

Folgende Modifikationen hatte ich gleich nach dem Kauf vorgenommen:

-Lenker und Bremsgriffe gewechselt
-17er Ritzel statt dem 16er (starr)
-Speichen nachgezogen
-schmÃ¤leres Innenlager montiert fÃ¼r optimale Kettenlinie
-anderen Sattel montiert (SQ-Lab 611)
-Banderolen aus Carbonfolie aufgeklebt
-Flaschenhalter montiert
-neue FelgenbÃ¤nder montiert
-Schwalbe Marathon 28-622 montiert
-MTB-Klickpedale montiert

Der massive und schwere Rahmen ist sehr steif. Die LaufrÃ¤der sind es jetzt auch, nachdem ich die anfangs zu lockeren Speichen nachgezogen (zentriert) hatte.

Am Rad ist nichts auszusetzen, ich bin Ã¼berzeugt, dass ich da sehr lange SpaÃ dran haben werde. Bezahlt hatte ich um die 170 â¬ ink. Versand. Ich halte das nach wie vor fÃ¼r ein SchnÃ¤ppchen, auch noch nach den (geringen) Investitionen, die ich getÃ¤tigt habe.


----------



## Suicyclist (9. März 2012)

*1.*


newt3 schrieb:


> schnapp dir dein ipad.


Ich boykottiere überteuerte Lifestyle-Produkte von Apple.

*2. *


newt3 schrieb:


> geh in ein radsportfachgeschäft und zeig dem verkäufer die bilder.


Ich zweifle die Objektivität eines Händlers an und frage deshalb hier weil ich mir erhoffe, dass jemand persönliche Erfahrungen mit den Rahmen gemacht hat, die er teilen kann.

*3.*


newt3 schrieb:


> sag ihm auch wo du damit fahren möchtest.


Ich sag's mal Euch: 90% City, 10% Überland, 0% Bahn
Mir fehlen Zeit und Ehrgeiz, so etwas wie Radfahren als ernsthaften Sport zu betreiben. Ich habe einfach irre Spaß daran, fixed zu fahren, habe aber mittlerweile gemerkt, dass ein umgebautes Rennrad von der Geometrie her nicht länger für meinen Fahrstil taugt.

*4.*


newt3 schrieb:


> der wird dir fundierte antworten geben warum das rausgeschmissenes geld ist.


Warum tust Du das nicht wenn Du Dir schon die Mühe machst, zu antworten?
Siehst Du das tatsächlich schon anhand der Bilder? Klär' mich bitte auf!

*5. *


newt3 schrieb:


> dein username paßt ganz gut zu einem solchen rad.


Der leitet sich von meinem Motorradclub ab und bezieht sich eher auf unangepasste Fahrweise als auf gesundheitsgefärdendes Material.

BTT:
Ich bin halt schon länger zu der Erkenntnis gelangt, dass ein niedriger Preis ebensowenig ein Indikator für mindere Qualität sein muss wie der Vertrieb über Ebay oder die Herkunft aus China!
Deshalb suche ich lieber zuerst nach Erfahrungsberichten als dass mir ein Schnäppchen entgeht weil ich es aus den falschen Gründen zu früh verteufelt habe.

Ich dachte halt: Hol Dir mal so'n Chinarahmen, sprüh' den mattschwarz über, schraub' dran, was noch so rumfliegt und fertig is' das Teil; wird schon nicht beim ersten Bordstein brechen...

Es soll ja auch eine Low-Budget Unischlampe werden. Und wenn ich mir  jetzt 'nen feinen Rahmen zusammenspare, müssen auch edle Parts ran und  dann kann ich das Ding wieder nirgends stehen lassen.

Mal sehen, ob ich mich traue, mal selber das Versuchskaninchen zu spielen oder lieber noch etwas warte und spare?
...und eigentlich ruft mein Herz ja sowieso immer dazwischen: "Staaahl! Nimm Staaahl!!!"


----------



## RazorRamon (9. März 2012)

Ich habe es schon mehrfach in verschiedenen Rad-Foren gepostet: Meinen einzigen Rahmenbruch in etlichen Jahrzehnten ausgiebigen Fahrens hatte ich mit meinem edlen Koga Miyata, dreifach konifiziertem, Spline-verstärktem Chrommolybdän Rahmen, mit lebenslanger Garantie. Dieser Rahmen war so hochwertig, fein und mit japanischer Ingenieurskunst gefertigt, dass er mir nach etwa 3 Jahren normalem Betrieb (keine Rennen) unterm Hintern zusammengebrochen war.

Dem billigen Einzig wird dieses Schicksal ziemlich sicher erspart bleiben, den kriegste nicht mal mit Gewalt klein.

Wenn man sich mal anschaut, was tatsächlich an Alltagsrädern auf den Straßen herumfährt, dann relativieren sich solche elitären Ansichten, dass Fahrräder ein Schweinegeld kosten müssen, um überhaupt ihren Zweck zu erfüllen.

Wo wirklich fahrlässig gespart wird, und wo das spürbar ist, das ist bei Komponenten wie Schaltungen, Bremsen, Sätteln, Laufrädern und Reifen. Die Rahmen halten auch dann, wenn sie spottbillig sind. Ganz einfach deshalb, weil es wirtschaftlich keinen Unterschied macht, ob ein Rahmen nun haltbar gebaut wird, oder nicht. Die meisten Teile werden sowieso maschinell geschweißt, das sieht dann nicht künstlerisch aus, hält aber. 

Bei meiner Arbeit in der Jugendhilfe sehe ich ständig das, womit die Kids da rumfahren. Nicht selten nehme ich auch Werkzeug in die Hand, und erteile erste Hilfe bei nicht mehr funktionsfähigen Bremsen und Schaltungen. Da gibt es wirklich unglaublichen Schrott, was da aus den Baumärkten kommt.

Doch von dieser Liga sind die Fixies a la Einzig weit, weit entfernt!


----------



## newt3 (9. März 2012)

@Suicyclist
mal aus technischer sicht:
->vollachsen sind nicht der weisheit letzter schluss. insbesondere dann nicht, wenn sie die härte einer billigsten gewindestange aus dem baumarkt haben
->das ganze geht dann weiter bei den entsprechenden mutter, die sich in der regel äußerst beknackt anziehen lassen. die auf dauer gar die ausfallenden verhunzt
->so richtig billige reifen reifen rollen in der regel schlecht, sitzen mies auf der felge, sind recht schwer und werden schnell porös (ok letzteres mag bei manchen farbigen markenreifen auch mal vorkommen)
->bremsbeläge sind auch häufig müll bei solchen billigrädern
->stahlkettenblatt vorne ist sackschwer aber eben meist verbaut bei der preisklasse
->speichenspannung ab werk miserabel
->so feinheiten wie schlecht einstellbare bremsen(schlechte rasterung der rändelrädchen, teils aus plastik...) und klappernde bremshebel können auf die dauer auch nerven
->in diese billigen pedalen hätte ich auch kein vertrauen.
->die sattelstütze ist nichtmal 'ne patentsattelsütze
->diese muttern und blechstreifen da an den ausfallenden sehen auch nicht gerade schrauberfreundlich aus

liest du den thread mal hier genau gibt es ja zu dem einzig einige aussagen und erfahrungen. viel, verspreche ich dir, wird auf das von dir ins auge gefaßte china rad eben auch zu treffen:
mal zusammengefaßt:
->you get what you pay for
->das ding ist recht schwer
->einige verarbeitungsmängel sind direkt auf den ersten blick wahrzunehmen, andere zeigen sich nach ein paar hundert kilometern

spätestens das sollte doch einem zu denken geben:
"Hätte ich gewusst, dass es mir so viel Spaß macht, dann hätte ich wohl  gern tiefer ins Portemonnaie gegriffen"
"Nochmal würde ich mir nicht mehr so ein Einzig kaufen."
*
wer billig kauft, kauft zweimal. darauf wird's halt hinauslaufen.*

kauf dir halt 'nen rahmen, wenn's sein muss auch einen billigen, solange es stahl ist.
und achte beim rest der teile einfach auf etwas qualität.
lieber 'nen paar gebrauchte 105er bremsen als solchen billigmüll.
gleiches bei naben und schnellspannern - gegen schnelles mitnehmen kannst ja dann immernoch inbusachsen oder fünfkant verbauen.
kurbel und pedalen gibts im rennradbereich allerhand zeug vernünftiges qualität da muß keine kurbel dran die sonst an einem unter 300 eur damencityfahrrad dran ist.
->ich denke preislich wirst du sicherlich 100 oder 200 eur drüber liegen als bei diesem billigen komplettrad. hast dann aber bei vernünftiges auswahl der komponenten auch was haltbares - und eben was was 9,5 -11 kilo wiegt und keine 13. und wenn du dann irgendwann mal wieder irgendwas upgraden möchest wirst das jeweilige teil auch noch angemessen los (beim billigrad dagegen wird es wohl in der tonne landen weil es entweder bereits einen klaren mangel hat oder aber qualitativ einfach so, dass es niemand kauft und man es gutes gewissens niemand verkaufen möchte)
*desweiteren wird so solch ein rad mitunter, wenn es im uni radständer steht deutlich weniger auffällig sein als so ein nagelneues billigstrad!* du hast das ja mit der auswahl der komponenten dann selbst in der hand wie doll es auffällt.


----------



## kurbel_jim (9. März 2012)

dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen


----------



## Suicyclist (9. März 2012)

@ newt3: *Danke für die ausführliche Antwort!*

Dass die an'nem Günstig-Komplettrad verbauten Teile Schrott sein müssen, leuchtet mir natürlich auch ein.
Mir geht es auch wirklich nur um die VISP Rahmen und ihre Geometrie/Fahrbarkeit. Für vernünftige Parts sorge ich dann schon!

In vielen Fällen ist es ja auch so, dass in China Dinge aus den selben Händen/Fabriken stammen wie welche, die anderswo baugleich mit namhafteren Labeln für mehr Geld verkauft werden.

Ich werde in den Tiefen des www mal weiter nach Erfahrungsberichten suchen...
...und parallel nach Schnäppchen in Stahl. 
Vielleicht bietet sich ja auch am Wochenende auf der Bremer Radmesse 'ne Gelegenheit...


----------



## Akkon (9. März 2012)

Das mit den 9-11kg hat mich eben neugierig gemacht...
Mein Ergebnis ist, dass ich mit dem Einzig Rahmenset (RH 54) + eigene Komponenten auf 10,6kg komme (Personenwaage). 
Aber ist halt vom Preis her auch schon wieder eine ganz andere Sache


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## newt3 (9. März 2012)

zerpflück es halt und wieg die teile.
in kombination mit deinem einsatzbereich, gewicht und budget läßt sich dann sagen wo du wieviel sparen kannst.

weiß ja nicht was du derzeit so am rad hast aber mal pauschal:
mavic open pro, konifizierte speichen, alunippel 'nen paar halbwegs leichte naben und schon fehlt dir vermutlich 'nen halbes kilo evtl sogar mehr.
ok, wenn du fixed und nicht free fährst dann evtl noch andere felgen....
beim sattel gehen auch schnell 50-100 gram.
bei den pedalen ebenso.
beim tretlager auch nochmal 50 ohne, dass es gleich superviel kostet.
lenker, vorbau, sattelstütze, griffe kann sich auch schnell zu 200-500 gramm summieren.
kurbelgarnitur incl blatt gehen auch schnell 50-100gramm
->je nach ausgangsbasis gehen da für unter 200 eur schnell mal 1-2kg weg.

kommt halt immer sehr drauf an was du derzeit am rad dran hast und was du damit vor hast.
leichtbau für ein stadtfixie macht natürlich nicht wirklich sinn - eher eben schauen wo, was in welcher dimensionierung gebraucht wird und der preis spielt oft ja letztendlich auch eine rolle. an einen sackschweren 50 eur rahmen für 1000 eur leichte aber haltbare teile dranschreiben macht auch nicht wirklich sinn.


----------



## 1speedtreiber (9. März 2012)

Bei der grammsparerei, die ja nicht gerade billig ist ,sollte jeder auch mal an das schwerste an jedem rad denken.....dem menschen der es fährt ..da sehen 20 gramm für leichtere bremsbeläge oder 50gramm für ne andere kette eher vernachlässigbar aus,bei dem preis-leistungsverhältnissen ..aber das bleibt ja immer in der entscheidung der fahrer oder fahrerin..wollte ich nur mal erwähnt haben


----------



## peh (9. März 2012)

Akkon schrieb:


> Mein Ergebnis ist, dass ich mit dem Einzig Rahmenset (RH 54) + eigene Komponenten auf 10,6kg komme (Personenwaage).


Eigene Komponenten heißt auch: eigene Laufräder? Sonst fällt es mir schwer, das Ergebnis 10,6 kg zu glauben. Bei meinem sind nur die Reifen nicht original und ich komme auf 12,3 kg. Da die Marathon Plus schwer sind, vermute ich, dass ein Einzig mit den original Kenda-Reifen auf  ca. 11,9 kg kommt. 


RazorRamon schrieb:


> Dem billigen Einzig wird dieses Schicksal ziemlich sicher erspart bleiben, den kriegste nicht mal mit Gewalt klein.


Das Einzig braucht keine Gewalt, das kriegt sich selber klein  Weitere Schnappschüsse (der Fokus sitzt nicht, hätte ein Stativ nutzen müssen):

Gabelenden



 



Speichen:



 



Bremse:



 



Das Rad steht im trockenen, recht warmen Treppenhaus. Es hat weder Schnee noch exzessive Regenfahrten hinter sich, aber natürlich den ein oder anderen Schauer abbekommen. Mein Ridley dagegen hat harte Schnee- und Regentouren hinter sich und strahlt dennoch erhaben vor sich hin.

Thema Speichenspannung: Die war bei meinem Einzig von Anfang an (= Mitte Januar) tadellos - um auch was Positives zu sagen.


----------



## Akkon (10. März 2012)

peh schrieb:


> Eigene Komponenten heißt auch: eigene Laufräder? Sonst fällt es mir schwer, das Ergebnis 10,6 kg zu glauben. Bei meinem sind nur die Reifen nicht original und ich komme auf 12,3 kg. Da die Marathon Plus schwer sind, vermute ich, dass ein Einzig mit den original Kenda-Reifen auf  ca. 11,9 kg kommt.



Ich habe nur Rahmen, Gabel, Steuersatz und Innenlager von Einzig, den Rest hab ich zusammengekauft.
Die Laufräder sind übrigens von Halo die Aerorage


----------



## newt3 (10. März 2012)

tja, wenn ich mir das ausfallende so anschauen dann sieht das doch rechts lebensgefährlich aus.

das verneint dann mitunter die "wer billig kauft kauft zweimal" theorie. evtl kommt man da nämlich gar nicht mehr zu sondern ernährt sich bald mit schnabeltasse.

ich sprach neulich mit jmd dessen cinelli gabelausfallende gebrochen war. keine ahnung wie alt und gepflegt das rad war aber wohl auch ein klassiker also sicher mindestens 25 jahre alt...(also kein einzig was gerade ein paar wochen oder monate alt ist...)
er hatte: doppelten kieferbruch da mit dem kiefer auf dem vorbau aufgeschlagen und noch diverse weitere verletzungen. halt 'ne weile ausser gefecht. ganz genau wollt ich das dann lieber gar nicht hören.

*schaut euch an womit ihr fahrt und kontrolliert möglichst häufig.*
->fährt halt beim sturz der lastwagen hinter euch oder ihr tragt keinen helm und landet ungünstig am bordstein wars das mitunter.
->klar schwarzmalerei aber wer in dieser preisklasse ein neurad kauft nimmt sowas halt billigend in kauf. wenn von 100er stück einer so aussieht wie oben wäre das schon 'ne harte quote. in der haut desjenige der die dinger vertreibt möchte ich jedenfalls nicht stecken (ok der baumarktfilialleiter steht da nicht viel besser da)
->ich hab hier noch ein nishiki olympic rahmenset aus tange geröhr was vom vorbesitzer wohl mal gestaucht wurde - keine angst: fahren werde ich damit nicht aber ich hätte darin wohl mehr vertrauen als in ein solches einzig.

die anderen details zeigen dann halt, dass die teile im grunde wirklich nur dazu da sind um im neuzustand halbwegs gut auszusehen.
*langfristig schreit da wohl innerhalb von 0,5 - 3 jahren jedes teil nach ersatz*.

--------------------
wenn man sich überlegt wie haltbar eine 30 jahre alte shimano arabesque oder golden arrow ist.....dort ärgert man sich dann nach 40tkm mal irgendwann über einen bremsgriffgummie der porös wird wohl die weichmacher nun langsam mal raus sind und das schaltwerk glänzt nach 30 jahren immernoch wie neu genauso wie die guten hoshi speichen.


----------



## RazorRamon (11. März 2012)

peh schrieb:


> Das Einzig braucht keine Gewalt, das kriegt sich selber klein


Meine Aussage betrifft den Rahmen meines weißen Einzig, und der wird, sollte er nicht in einen Unfall verwickelt werden, uns beide locker überleben!


----------



## gsg9man (11. März 2012)

newt3 schrieb:


> ich sprach neulich mit jmd dessen cinelli gabelausfallende gebrochen war. keine ahnung wie alt und gepflegt das rad war aber wohl auch ein klassiker also sicher mindestens 25 jahre alt...


Mit Pech bricht dir jedes Teil mal, egal wie teuer, egal wie beschissen oder gut verarbeitet. Siehe Cape Epic, gebrochene Gabelkrone von einer (weis ich nicht genau) ~800 Gabel, meinem Vater ist vor geraumer Zeit ein Bianchi-Rahmen gebrochen, der hatte Schweißnähte die ein Meisterwerk waren .... 100%ig sicher kannst du dir nie gehen und nur weil die Schweißnähte an den Ausfallenden nicht auf Niveau von Cannondale/Nicolai und Co. sind heißt das nicht das das nicht hält. Man beachte das das Rad von mir bereits viele km im Wald gefahren wurde und das Teil ist so stabil ....


----------



## peh (11. März 2012)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Meine Aussage betrifft den Rahmen meines weißen Einzig


Es wäre wirklich nett, wenn Du Fotos der Schweißnähte an den Ausfallenden posten könntest, in Sonnenlicht, wenn möglich.

Die Roststelle bei meinem vorne rechts sieht man nur, wenn man genau hinschaut. Die ist sehr klein, aber vorhanden. Inwiefern das einfach nur schlampig ist oder gefährlich, weiß ich nicht. Ich kann Schweißnähte nicht beurteilen. Vorerst hält es, keine Frage.

Sobald sich Risse bilden oder andere Veränderungen vor sich gehen, reklamiere ich. Dass Einzig keine Rechnung geliefert hat, ist dafür kein Hindernisgrund.


----------



## 1speedtreiber (11. März 2012)

peh schrieb:


> Es wäre wirklich nett, wenn Du Fotos der Schweißnähte an den Ausfallenden posten könntest, in Sonnenlicht, wenn möglich.
> 
> Die Roststelle bei meinem vorne rechts sieht man nur, wenn man genau hinschaut. Die ist sehr klein, aber vorhanden. Inwiefern das einfach nur schlampig ist oder gefährlich, weiß ich nicht. Ich kann Schweißnähte nicht beurteilen. Vorerst hält es, keine Frage.
> 
> Sobald sich Risse bilden oder andere Veränderungen vor sich gehen, reklamiere ich. Dass Einzig keine Rechnung geliefert hat, ist dafür kein Hindernisgrund.



Warum hast du keine rechnung bekommen?ich habe meinen rahmen bei ebay gekauft letzten herbst mit rechnung und allem was dazugehört...und wie schon erwähnt sind alle teile des rades in gutem zustand ...bzw des rahmens .steuerlager hab ich in den müll geschmissen,das vierkantlager läuft gut und weich...ausfallenden waren einwandfrei ...und kein rost usw den rest des rades hab ich dann zusammengekauft,laufräder von sm parts und campa bremsen und kurbel..alles gut mit dem rad...evtl kaufe ich noch nen 56er einzigrahmen wenn der preis stimmt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peh (11. März 2012)

1speedtreiber schrieb:


> Warum hast du keine rechnung bekommen?


Keine Ahnung. Im Karton war keine, per E-Mail kam sie auch nicht. Vielleicht sollte ich eine nachfordern, rechtlich ist sie meines Wissens aber eh nicht nötig, der Kauf ist ja per Mail und eBaynummer hinreichend belegt.

Überdies habe ich die fehlende Rechnung per eBay-Kontaktformular bemängelt, was ich ebenfalls belegen kann. Aus meiner Sicht also alles relaxt.


----------



## peh (18. März 2012)

16.03.2012: Nachdem sie zuvor gelegentlich absprang, ist die Kette nun  gerissen (genauer: ein Glied mittig gebrochen). Das kann zum Gutteil an der ungenauen Kettenlinie gelegen haben.

Ich  habe das Kettenblatt jetzt innen/hinten angeschraubt (dort, wo bei zwei Kettenblättern das kleinere Kettenblatt Platz findet). Mal schauen, ob's hilft.

Außerdem ist eine KMC K-710 auf dem Weg zu mir.

Prophezeiung: Als nächstes ist ein neues Kettenblatt fällig.

Eins ist gewiss: Mit jedem Austausch wird das Rad hochwertiger


----------



## 1speedtreiber (18. März 2012)

peh schrieb:


> 16.03.2012: Nachdem sie zuvor gelegentlich absprang, ist die Kette nun  gerissen (genauer: ein Glied mittig gebrochen). Das kann zum Gutteil an der ungenauen Kettenlinie gelegen haben.
> 
> Ich  habe das Kettenblatt jetzt innen/hinten angeschraubt (dort, wo bei zwei Kettenblättern das kleinere Kettenblatt Platz findet). Mal schauen, ob's hilft.
> 
> ...


Na du lässt ja mit deinem renner garnichts aus ...die 710ner hab ich auch drauf


----------



## likhilneon (23. März 2012)

Okay, nach einer Woche warten, habe ich jetzt die Nachricht bekommen, dass mein Fahrrad nicht geliefert werden kann und ich mein Geld zurückerhalte. Ich frage mich, was soll die *******? Warum vercheckt man auf Ebay Fahrräder die man garnicht besitzt und ich hab auch ein bisschen Sorge, dass die mich abziehen wollen und ich main Geld garnicht sehe. Ich meine ich hab bisjetzt zwar keine Anzeichen dafür, aber ich sag in ein paar Tagen nochmal bescheid. Ansonsten suche ich halt weiter nachenm billigen Taiwanbike oder bis April, dann gibts die Einzigs wieder.... Oki


----------



## likhilneon (23. März 2012)

Oder wir sammeln 1000Euro und bestellen 10 Fixies direkt...
http://www.alibaba.com/countrysearch/TW/fixed-gear-bike.html


----------



## likhilneon (23. März 2012)

Ich glaub ich hab die Einzig Bikes gefunden
http://www.alibaba.com/product-gs/372008373/700c_colorful_parts_CE_fixie_single.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peh (24. März 2012)

likhilneon schrieb:


> Warum vercheckt man auf Ebay Fahrräder die man garnicht besitzt


Bei Gewerblichen ist das nicht unüblich. Hatte ich bei eBay auch schon, und zuletzt vorgestern bei einer MeinPaket-Bestellung. Kommt leider vor. Ebay bietet immerhin den Vorteil, dafür Rot zu zeigen.



likhilneon schrieb:


> ich hab auch ein bisschen Sorge, dass die mich abziehen wollen und ich main Geld garnicht sehe.


Glaube ich nicht. Der Händler ist schon okay. Zumal Du doch mit Paypal bezahlen konntest?



likhilneon schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich hab die Einzig Bikes gefunden
> http://www.alibaba.com/product-gs/372008373/700c_colorful_parts_CE_fixie_single.html



Das scheint mir mit 100 Dollar zu teuer. Dann könnte Einzig die Teile  schwerlich für 179 Euro anbieten. Verschiffungskosten, Einfuhr,  Lagerkosten ...

 Ich gehe eher von so was aus, 50 Dollar Einkaufspreis.


----------



## peh (28. März 2012)

peh schrieb:


> Ich  habe das Kettenblatt jetzt innen/hinten angeschraubt (dort, wo bei zwei Kettenblättern das kleinere Kettenblatt Platz findet). Mal schauen, ob's hilft.


Scheint geholfen zu haben. Allerdings fahre ich seit dem Kettenriss auch sehr viel vorsichtiger. Keine Lust auf einen zweiten.

Zur Lackierung hier eine weitere Einschätzung.


Flanschbob schrieb:


> detailfotos spar ich mir


Das ist ein weiser Satz in Bezug auf ein Einzig, finde ich.


----------



## 1speedtreiber (28. März 2012)

peh schrieb:


> Scheint geholfen zu haben. Allerdings fahre ich seit dem Kettenriss auch sehr viel vorsichtiger. Keine Lust auf einen zweiten.
> 
> Zur Lackierung hier eine weitere Einschätzung.
> 
> Das ist ein weiser Satz in Bezug auf ein Einzig, finde ich.



Der grösste einzig pechvogel hier ..dein pech tut mir echt leid und das ist nicht ironisch gemeint..es nervt höllisch wenn so garnichts  richtig funktioniert am eignen bike,wünsch dir das es langsam aufhört damit..,gruss aus berlin


----------



## Armless (29. März 2012)

Hi, ich bin in diesem Segment relativ neu, treibe mich eigentlich mehr in der Abteilung Freeride/DH rum. Ich würde mir für Münsters Straßen aber gerne ein Singlespeed bike aufbauen.
Mir ist der Einzig Rahmen auch aufgefallen, nun die Frage, reicht ein 56er Rahmen bei knapp 2m Körpergröße und hält das ding ca. 100Kg Gewicht aus und welche Felgen würdet ihr mir empfehlen?
Ich würde mir eigentlich gerne ein Spingelspeed bike als Mischung aus MTB und Rennrad aufbauen. Also etwas Dickere Reifen z.b. Maxxis Holyroller oder sowas. 
Und nach 80/90er Jahre MTB solls aber auch auf keinen Fall aussehen.

Versteht jemand mein Anliegen?  Vielen Dank schonmal!


----------



## 1speedtreiber (29. März 2012)

Armless schrieb:


> Hi, ich bin in diesem Segment relativ neu, treibe mich eigentlich mehr in der Abteilung Freeride/DH rum. Ich würde mir für Münsters Straßen aber gerne ein Singlespeed bike aufbauen.
> Mir ist der Einzig Rahmen auch aufgefallen, nun die Frage, reicht ein 56er Rahmen bei knapp 2m Körpergröße und hält das ding ca. 100Kg Gewicht aus und welche Felgen würdet ihr mir empfehlen?
> Ich würde mir eigentlich gerne ein Spingelspeed bike als Mischung aus MTB und Rennrad aufbauen. Also etwas Dickere Reifen z.b. Maxxis Holyroller oder sowas.
> Und nach 80/90er Jahre MTB solls aber auch auf keinen Fall aussehen.
> ...



Ich hab den rahmen in 56cm und bin 1,80 m gross oder klein, wie du willst, mein rat ist der das du das bei deiner körpergrösse vergessen kannst...aber wer weiss vielleicht hat ja jemand ne andre idee dazu.


----------



## newt3 (29. März 2012)

"Also etwas Dickere Reifen z.b. Maxxis Holyroller oder sowas."
->die gibts doch gar nicht in 28" oder??
->die frage ist was du unter etwas dickeren reifen verstehst. solltest halt mal erfragen, was für reifen unter den einzig rahmen drunterpassen. 
gibt da einige begrenzende faktoren
- gabel (reifenbreite / reifen höhe)
- bremsen (reifenhöhe / breite meist nur insofern als, dass du beim rad einsetzen evtl einen bremsklotz demontieren muß)
- hinterbau (reifenbreite / reifenhöhe)
- kettenstreben (reifenbreite / reifenhöhe)
- sattelrohr (überm tretlager)
meist ist bei rennradrahmen mit hohen bremsschenkeln bei einem 32er reifen schluss. 35er gehen eher selten drunter. bei kurzem bremsenmaß ist auch gerne schon bei 28mm schluss.
für reifen über 35 taugt in der regel gar kein rennrad rahmen. radonneurrahmen evtl noch oder eben direkt 'nen crossrahmen (sprich mit cantisockeln). crossrahmen kriegst 35 eigentlich immer rein - darüber hängt dann sehr vom rahmen ab und reifen fallen auch nicht immer so aus wie sie angegeben sind
->was nun beim einzig drunter paßt keine ahnung

felgen:
evtl 'ne mavic cxp33. die sollte mit 36 speichen eingespeicht deine 100kg sicher aushalten. aber wohl auch diverse schwerere felgen

rahmenhöhe:
ich sag 'nen 56er ist bei 2 meter viel zu klein. kenn die geometrie des einzig nicht aber auf einem klassischem stahl-rennradrahmen fahre ich bei 174cm einen 55er. singlespeed mit geradem lenker wäre evtl ein 52er auch gut machbar.
bei klassischer rennradgeo müßtest du mit 2 meter wohl einen 64er rahmen fahren. aber wie gesagt ich kenn die geo des einzig nicht.

ob das ding 100kg aushält: ist wohl nicht aus columbus slx sondern aus dickem "wasserrohr" von daher sollte es 100kg aushalten. zumindest, wenn's vernünftig geschweist ist.....

die frage ist:
warum willst du überhaupt einen rahmen kaufen dessen verarbeitung hier im forum schon als mehr schlecht als recht diskutiert ist.


----------



## 1speedtreiber (29. März 2012)

newt3 schrieb:


> "Also etwas Dickere Reifen z.b. Maxxis Holyroller oder sowas."
> ->die gibts doch gar nicht in 28" oder??
> ->die frage ist was du unter etwas dickeren reifen verstehst. solltest halt mal erfragen, was für reifen unter den einzig rahmen drunterpassen.
> gibt da einige begrenzende faktoren
> ...



Der hält sogar meine 110 kg aus und recht hat mein vorredner das wie ich auch erwähnte der rahmen für dich zu klein ist..absolut..


----------



## killercouch (29. März 2012)

2 mtr und den 56er Einzigrahmen geht nicht!!!!


----------



## Armless (29. März 2012)

Hey danke für die Antworten, vielleicht war es etwas umständlich formuliert, ich hatte den Einzig Rahmen nur in Betracht gezogen (Preis), dass dieser die Felgen und Bereifung begrenzt und von der Verarbeitung nicht der Beste ist, ist mir bewusst. Den Einzig-rahmen würde ich halt als klassisches Singelsp. Bike aufbauen. Ich hätte gerne eine Alternative aus rennrad/MTB. Leider finde ich kaum Rahmen die mir vom Aussehen gefallen oder von der Größe her passen. Zudem bin ich noch unschlüssig ob Stahl (bevorzugt) oder Alu Rahmen.
Das hier 
http://www1.xup.in/exec/ximg.php?fid=19946974 
gefällt mir wirklich gut, nur würde ich andere Reifen draufziehen und evtl HS33 anbauen. Ich mag halt beides sehr gerne, weiß nur nicht was besser geeignet ist, da ich hier auch schotter/wald strecken habe auf denen ich damit fahren möchte. Dazu kommt, wie schon angesprochen Gewicht und Größe  Als Neuling in diesem Gebiet bin ich für jeglichen Rat dankbar.

http://www.fahrradsucht.de/singlespeed/images/singlespeed/gesamt.jpg


----------



## peh (29. März 2012)

Du bist das also, der mir bei Konzerten immer die Sicht raubt 


Armless schrieb:


> ich hatte den Einzig Rahmen nur in Betracht gezogen (Preis)


Den Preis kannst Du Dir leider abschminken. 56 cm sind schon mir mit meinen 183 cm deutlich zu klein. Bei einer relativ klassischen Geometrie bräuchtest Du gut und gern 64 cm. Bei vielen Herstellern ist vorher Schluss:


On-One macht bei 57 cm Schluss.
 All-City und Kona hören bei 61 cm auf.
 Fuji ebenfalls.
 Surly Steamroller: max. 62 cm.
 Charge Plug: max. 62 cm.
 Specialized Roll 1: max. 63 cm.
  Das Roll 1 gefällt mir recht gut, mit 550-600 Euro ist es fair bepreist.

Von MTB-Geometrie habe ich keinen Schimmer. Das Charge Scissor gibt es bis 44 cm, viel zu klein, vermute ich, 23 Zoll/58 cm sollten eher passen. Bei zwei Metern Körpergröße scheint mir ein schickes 29er ideal, das Kona Unit gibt es bis 22 Zoll. Da der Preis eine Rolle zu spielen scheint, steht ein 29er jedoch eher nicht zur Debatte.

Preislich, aber auch qualitativ alles weit über Einzig-Niveau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (30. März 2012)

Da ihr schon grad beim Thema seid, klinke ich mich gleich mit ein. Ich lese mich grade ins Thema Singlespeed ein, da mein erst aufgebautes Stadtrad ein echter Panzer geworden is und ich fast nur einen Gang nutze.
Ich bin eigentlich davon ausgegangen, mir würde ein 57/58cm Rahmen reichen, aber wenn ich das richtig sehe solltens bei meinen 1,93/93 auf keinen Fall unter 60 sein. Gilt das auch bei Orientierung in Richtung Cyclocross mit geradem Lenker/Bullbar?


----------



## newt3 (30. März 2012)

kommt neben deinem köprerbau alles immer natürlich auch auf die rahmengeometrie an und natürlich auch auf die messmethode.

ich geh jetzt mal von der hier in deutschland üblichen aus (mitte tretlager bis ende sattelrohr).

aber bei einem normalen älteren rennradstahlrahmen sag ich jetzt mal pauschal
175 ->55er rahmen +/-2cm
185 ->58er rahmen +/-2cm
195 ->62er rahmen +/-2cm

mit geradem lenker jeweils ca 2cm kleiner.
das merkst ganz gut, wenn du auf dem rennrad sitz und am rennlenker von der unterlenker in die oberlenker position gehst, dass der rahmen nun auf einmal etwas zu lang wirkt.

bei geradem lenker kommt's dann aber auch noch sehr drauf an, wie lang man den vorbau und wie breit man den lenker wählt.
viele singlespeed und fixie aufbauten die so in städten gefahren werden sind ergonomisch gesehen äußerst grausam. die leute fahren halt keine 70 oder 100km trainingsrunden nach feierabend sondern eben in der stadt mal hier 3km, mal da 5km. 

mit 35cm lenker und 50mm vorbau schlängelt es sich halt besser an haltenden pkw's vorbei als mit einem 52cm lenker.

---------------
die rahmenhöhe an sich ist ja nur ein kriterium von vielen. prinzipiell gehts halt ja mehr um oberrohrlänge und steuerrohrlänge (damit du vorne den vorbau halt nicht weit rausziehen oder spacern musst und trotzdem vernünftig sitzen kannst - also ohne extreme überhöhung).


----------



## Armless (30. März 2012)

So, 
ich habe gestern ein wenig recherchiert und mir wurde das Mongoose Maurice 2012 empfohlen, das liegt in meiner Preisklasse, soll stabil genug sein und die Geo soll bei der XL (60,5cm) Ausführung super passen. So sagte man mir. 
Der Tipgeber ist über 2m groß und fährt das Rad auch auf längeren Touren und ist sehr damit zufrieden. Eigentlich hatte ich mich schon ziemlich auf einen Neuaufbau gefreut aber da ich mich noch mehr aufs Fahren freue habe ich besagtes Bike gestern bei bike-mailorder bestellt. Ich bin sehr gespannt ob es sich wirklich wie beschrieben fahren lässt und ob die Geo stimmt. Sobald es ankommt werde ich ausführlich berichten. Gibts hier eigentlich einen Thread für Leute über 2m die gerne Singlespeed fahren?


----------



## peh (30. März 2012)

Armless schrieb:


> Sobald es ankommt werde ich ausführlich berichten.


Ich freu mich drauf!  Für mich persönlich wäre es farblich  nicht akzeptabel. Aber wenn es Dir gefällt, ist alles wunderbar.

Von der Geometrie her dürfte es bei Dir ähnlich grenzwertig sein wie das Einzig bei mir -  Sattel weit raus, Nase übers Vorderrad schieben ... und Spaß haben. Über Geometrie lässt sich eh immer streiten.


----------



## BigJohn (30. März 2012)

newt3 schrieb:


> mit 35cm lenker und 50mm vorbau schlängelt es sich halt besser an haltenden pkw's vorbei als mit einem 52cm lenker.


35cm?  Ist das denn noch gesund? Ich empfinde ja schon 50cm als schmal 

Aber danke schon mal für die Antwort, is also das selbe Spiel eh und je. Zumindest variieren die Oberrohrlängen nicht so stark wie bei MTBs.


----------



## cyclery.de (31. März 2012)

Armless schrieb:


> So,
> ich habe gestern ein wenig recherchiert und mir wurde das Mongoose Maurice 2012 empfohlen, das liegt in meiner Preisklasse, soll stabil genug sein und die Geo soll bei der XL (60,5cm) Ausführung super passen. So sagte man mir.
> Der Tipgeber ist über 2m groß und fährt das Rad auch auf längeren Touren und ist sehr damit zufrieden. Eigentlich hatte ich mich schon ziemlich auf einen Neuaufbau gefreut aber da ich mich noch mehr aufs Fahren freue habe ich besagtes Bike gestern bei bike-mailorder bestellt. Ich bin sehr gespannt ob es sich wirklich wie beschrieben fahren lässt und ob die Geo stimmt. Sobald es ankommt werde ich ausführlich berichten. Gibts hier eigentlich einen Thread für Leute über 2m die gerne Singlespeed fahren?



Der XL Rahmen beim Mongoose ist 62,5cm groß (Mitte Tretlager - Oberkante Sitzrohr). Die Angabe bei Bike-Mailorder ist falsch.


----------



## peh (31. März 2012)

cyclery.de schrieb:


> Die Angabe bei Bike-Mailorder ist falsch.


Dann sind die Angaben bei Mongoose selbst falsch 

http://www.mongoose.com/media/catalog/product/m/o/mongoose-maurice-geo-2012.jpg


----------



## Michael1989 (31. März 2012)

Ich weiß ja nicht ob jemand ein ganzes Rad braucht....aber ich verkaufe gerade eins bei Ebay. Der Lenker mit vorbau ist kirmes,aber kann ja nach eigen belieben getauscht werden.   Siehe Signatur unten ..  

Es Grüßt: 
Michael


----------



## cyclery.de (31. März 2012)

peh schrieb:


> Dann sind die Angaben bei Mongoose selbst falsch
> 
> http://www.mongoose.com/media/catalog/product/m/o/mongoose-maurice-geo-2012.jpg



Ja, leider ist es bei denen dieses Jahr selber falsch. Letztes Jahr gab es noch die richtigen Angaben. Aber wenn Du selbst über 2m bist, dann sollten auch 62,5cm passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peh (31. März 2012)

cyclery.de schrieb:


> Letztes Jahr gab es noch die richtigen Angaben.


Danke für den Link zum Katalog. Dort steht aber auch nichts von 62,5 cm, sondern wiederum 60,5 cm, allerdings für L. XL gibt es in dem Katalog nicht. Mongoose hat offenbar noch einen kleineren Rahmen eingeführt, 49 cm, und ihm das XS zugewiesen, das vorher für 54,5 cm galt, das alte XS wurde zum neuen S. Die Buchstaben verschoben sich, und aus dem alten L wurde ein neu eingeführtes XL, 60,5 cm.


cyclery.de schrieb:


> Aber wenn Du selbst über 2m bist


Ich bin 183 cm (89 cm Schrittlänge) und mir passt ohne Sloping alles zwischen 58 und 61 cm. Ich will aber auch keinen Maurice


----------



## cyclery.de (31. März 2012)

Nein, die Größen haben sich eben nicht verschoben. Es sind tatsächlich die Angaben falsch. Wir verkaufen die Maurice ebenfalls und haben nachgemessen.

Hatte Dich nur verwechselt, sorry


----------



## Armless (1. April 2012)

Soooo, Sa,stag Nachmittag kam das Mongoose "Päckchen" an. 
Ja das Maß von 62,5 stimmt, grade nachgemessen.
Erster Eindruck 
Packet: Discountmark OBI oder sonstwas. Schlampig verpackt von außen, innen geht schlampig weiter. Akordarbeit oder so. Liblos reingeworfene Einzelteile, alles irgendwie zusammengetüddelt.
Ich bin absolut kein kleinlicher Typ, zumal ich eigentlich ausm Dirt/Freeridebreich komme. Aber es hat mich schon hart genervt, das überall grau/schwarze Fingerabdrücke auf dem eigentlich ganz schönen weißen Lack waren (wahrscheinlich vom Schrauber der das Ding zusammengeworfen hat.)
Ihr merkt, ich bin etwas ungehalten.
Lack: Es ist kein Bike der Oberklasse aber das unten an den Dropouts der Gabel Lackabplatzer sind ist irgendwie komisch, der Lack bzw. die "Pulverbeschichtung" allgemein macht einen nicht so guten bis bescheidenen Einduck von der Verarbeitung an sich brauchen wir gar nich erst anzufangen.
Schweißnäte: Mein Erster Eindruck fällt bisher ja ziemlich mieß aus. Bei den Schweißnähten wirds dann aber besser, zumal ich im Studium mit Werkstofftechnik usw zu tun habe. die Dinger sind Tiptop! Alle Nähte sind penibel und ordentlich verarbeitet, kein "Geklebe", keine Unebenheiten oder "Nasen" nix, wirklich super!
Abauteile: ....
Plastikpedale -> Mülltonne, 
Bremsen sind mit Freeride sachen gar nicht vergleichbar (Hope) und naja ich habe ja nur den Vergleich. Also werde ich mich mal nach vernünftigen Rennradbremsen umsehen, denn die bringen mich recht langsam zum stehen. Aber ich will ja eigentlich nicht bremsen. 
Katzenaugen...Verkehrstauglich is das Ding leider sind sie irgendwie ganz ausversehen abgebrochen..... 
Laufräder/Antrieb: Bräuchte eich einen Vergleich würde ich Shimano Saint nehmen. Panzer stabil, aber auch Panzer schwer. Was ich bei meinem Gewicht allerdings als nicht so tragisch empfinde.
Die Kurbeln machen einen guten Eindruck, nichts knackt oder hackt oder springt irgendwohin wo es nicht hinsoll. Die Laufräder machen einen gut verarbeiteten Eindruck. Alles schön fixiert, ordentlich eingespeicht und gut sehen sie auch noch aus. Die Bremsfläche ist glaub ich mitlackiert?  werde ich nach den ersten Bremstests wohl feststellen. Mir ist der Freilauf zu leise....jaja ich weiß Dirbikes...
Die Mäntel (slicks), gehen bis max 7,5 bar, irgendwo habe ich gelesen pro 10kg 1bar. (Man korrigiere mich wenn ich falsch liege) Ergo brauche ich wohl andere Mäntel die 10bar aushalten.
Schick sidn sie ja aber etwas rutschig.

Ich komme grade von einer Wersetour ca. 25km. Die Geo ist einfach der Hammer, es passt einfach wie angegossen. Das Bike fährt sich super gut, leide, leichtläufig, einfach alles super. Ich denke also das auch längere Touren vollkommen realistisch sind. Ich habe generell schnell "Rücken", was nach jetziger Tour einfach mal nicht vorhanden ist. Ich bin überaus begeistert, Sogar der Sattel Passt gut.

Ich werde mich noch etwas aufs Rad schwingen und weitertesten und wenn das Wetter besser ist und ich meine Kamera mitnehme lad ich auch ein paar Fotos hoch.

Fazit: Auf den ersten Blick ein Billigbike von der Stange. Einge Mängel die man zu dem Preis aber offensichtlich hinnehmen muss. Allerdings liegen auf der anderen Schale die Fahreigenschaften, die Verarbeitung (und bei mir die Optik) 
Ich kann das Rad jedem Menschen über 2m wärmstens empfehlen! Super Basis die man gut erweitern kann!
Ich hoffe meine Info kann jemandem bei der Entscheidung helfen.


----------



## peh (1. April 2012)

Armless schrieb:


> Die Mäntel (slicks), gehen bis max 7,5 bar, irgendwo habe ich gelesen pro 10kg 1bar. (Man korrigiere mich wenn ich falsch liege) Ergo brauche ich wohl andere Mäntel die 10bar aushalten.


Nee, so ehern ist diese Daumenregel nicht. 7,5 Bar sind schon am Rand der Komfortzone. Bei 10 Bar gibt's keinen Komfort mehr (behaupte ich mal, obwohl ich mich mit 100 Kilo-Eigengewicht nicht auskenne), auch fährt man so einen Druck meist mit Schlauchreifen.


Armless schrieb:


> Die Geo ist einfach der Hammer, es passt einfach wie angegossen. Das Bike fährt sich super gut, leide, leichtläufig, einfach alles super.


Wunderbar!


----------



## Armless (2. April 2012)

peh schrieb:


> Nee, so ehern ist diese Daumenregel nicht. 7,5 Bar sind schon am Rand der Komfortzone.



^^ Ich fahre normalerweise Bikes mit einem Reifendruck von 1bar 

alles darüber läuft bei mir in Sachen Komfort gegen 0


----------



## newt3 (2. April 2012)

ist einfach ausprobieren angesagt.

ich achte bei meinem rennrad nicht auf gewisse bar-zahlen sondern pumpe so auf, dass eben der reifen ordentlich hart ist und nach möglichkeit nicht durchschlägt. vermutlich sind das mal 6 bar und mal 8 bar.
(klar, wenn du frontal auf 'nen bordstein gehst oder 'nen kleiner pflasterstein auf der piste liegt den du nicht siehst läßt sich sowas nicht 100% vermeiden. allerdings ich muß hier bevor ich auf aspalt bin immer 400 meter wurzligen waldwege und 400 meter schotterpiste fahren. und ich pumpe ihn eben so, dass er auf den wurzeln nicht durchschlägt)
fürs rollem merkst da eh kaum einen unterschied. es gibt zwar berechnen dazu aber ich fahr keine rennen von daher ist's mir egal ob ich nun für ein und das selbe tempo 200 oder 205 watt treten muss. beim singlespeed im straßeneinsatz ist das wohl noch weniger relevant als beim normalen renner.

denke mal an so einem günstigen rad wie dem mongoose sind doch eh billige reifen drauf. pump sie halt so wie sie dir passen. wenn sie nicht taugen wirst sie eh tauschen gegen was vernünftiges.

*reifenbreite ist auch immer so 'ne sache.*
ich fahr am rennrad 20mm reifen. also wohl das schmalste was man so kriegt.
andere schwören ja auf 23 oder 25 oder gar 28 so nach dem motto die sind komfortabler - mag ja in der theorie stimmen - in der praxis aber nehm ich mit dem 20er reifen wohl deutlich weniger hindernisse und unebenheiten mit als mit einem 25er. von daher ist der komfort da fast überall gleich egal ob bei dem 28er vielleicht 6 bar ausreichen und es beim 20er eben 7 sein sollten.
klar mit einem 20er reifen auf einem gepflasteren radweg schüttel es dich je nach pfalsterqualität auch mal kräftig durch - hast vermutlich bei einem 28er reifen nicht diesen effekt aber sonst bin ich sehr zufriedne mit solchen trennscheiben.

richtig komfort kommt in meinen augen erst am 2 zoll reifenbreite und wenig druck auf und da sprechen wir ja vom mtb oder vom twentyniner. alles darunter nimmt sich in meinen augen nicht viel. 
am renner ist's halt hart und da kannst du mit gutem sattel, vernünftigen radhandschuhen ordentlichen griffen oder lenkerband für mehr komfort sorgen als durch die reifen. flex von lenkerenden und gabel spielen ja auch noch eine rolle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Armless (3. April 2012)

Ok also ich denke ich habe den optimalen, für Münsteraner Verhältnisse komfortablen Reifendruck gefunden  
Größeres Manko:
Ich war gestern beim Radhändler meines vertrauens und meinte "Du Mario, ich brauch nen schwereren Gang, also 16 Zähne hinten." "ja klar kein Problem hier nimm mit...."
Leider hat niemand so eine Aufnahme an dem Freilauf jemals gesehen. Also es gibt irgendwie keinen Schlüssel mit dem ich den Freilaufkörper vom Laufrad runterbekomme und ich war ich 4 Radläden. Die meisten meinten BMX aber das ding passt einfach nich.
Taiwan..... Naja ich werd wohl mal zusehen mir neue Laufräder zuzulegen.


----------



## peh (3. April 2012)

Armless schrieb:


> "ich brauch nen schwereren Gang, also 16 Zähne hinten."


Sehe ich jetzt erst: 44x18. Mit der Übersetzung könnte ich auch nichts anfangen. 46x16 ist ganz okay, leichter dürfte es nicht sein, etwas schwerer meinetwegen schon.


----------



## netdesk (4. April 2012)

Da ich einen stabilen, simplen, sehr günstigen Rahmen für einen Singlespeeder für den täglichen Arbeitsweg (2x 1,5km) such, hab ich mich auf den Einzig Rahmen fixiert. Außer dem Rahmen brauch ich dann nur noch Laufräder und Bremshebel, alle anderen Teile hab ich.
Jetzt schau ich seit fast zwei Wochen auf ebay zu und kann mich nur wundern. Die Rahmen gehen nicht mehr unter 100 Euro weg. Und das obwohls den Rahmen bis gestern noch mit 99 Euro als Sofort Kauf Angebot gab. Also hab ich beim Sofort Kauf Angebot einen Preisvorschlag gesendet, der wurde mit einem höheren (aber noch unter 99 Euro) erwidert. Da das ganze dann schon eher Basar Charakter hatte, hab ich nochmal einen Vorschlag gesendet. Der Vorschlag blieb bis jetzt ohne Reaktion. Allerdings stand das Sofort Kauf Angebot am nächsten Tag plötzlich nicht mehr auf 99 Euro, sondern auf 299 Euro, wahrscheinlich Preistreiberei für die Auktionsangebote des Rahmens.

Ich fühl mich irgendwie verarscht  und trotzdem will ich diesen Rahmen haben um zu meinem Lowest Budget Singlespeeder zu kommen. Jetz hoff ich mal stark, dass die sich wieder einkriegen und den Rahmen unter 100 anbieten...


----------



## killercouch (4. April 2012)

Armless schrieb:


> ...
> Naja ich werd wohl mal zusehen mir neue Laufräder zuzulegen.



Du willst Dir wegen eines Freilaufes, den Du nicht runterbekommst, einen neuen Laufradsatz kaufen??? Dekadent, dekadent... Wenn ich mal wieder nen Platten hab, bring ich die Kiste auch zum Schrott und kauf mir nen neues Rad!ä 

Nix für ungut!

Setz mal nen Photo hier rein, da wird Dir mit Sicherheit geholfen! Nur weil 4 Radläden sagen "Das geht nicht!" bedeutet das nicht gleich, dass "Das geht nicht!" eine qualifizierte Aussage ist...


----------



## newt3 (4. April 2012)

"Setz mal nen Photo hier rein, da wird Dir mit Sicherheit geholfen! Nur  weil 4 Radläden sagen "Das geht nicht!" bedeutet das nicht gleich, dass  "Das geht nicht!" eine qualifizierte Aussage ist..."

genauso isses. vernünftige bilder davon und schon wird dir geholfen. entweder jemand kann auf anhieb sagen wie es geht und was für werkzeug von nöten ist oder du hast gar das glück, dass jemand vor ort in deiner nähe ist der das hinkriegt.

-------------------------------------------------------------

@netdesk 'nicht mehr utner 100 eur'
->tja, die saison beginnt halt grad.


----------



## Milan0 (4. April 2012)

War in letzter Zeit immer wieder so, dass die Rahmen und komplett Bikes völlig überteuert angeboten wurden. Warte paar Monate und es geht wieder runter mit dem Preis


----------



## peh (4. April 2012)

netdesk schrieb:


> Jetz hoff ich mal stark, dass die sich wieder einkriegen und den Rahmen unter 100 anbieten...


Vor ein, zwei Wochen gingen doch etliche Rahmensets zwischen 45 und 65 Euro weg:

www.ebay.de/itm/120879860584
www.ebay.de/itm/120881889747
www.ebay.de/itm/120880547959
...

Mit Geduld wirst Du bestimmt an die Reihe kommen. Ich persönlich würde eher nach Günstigem in den eBay-Kleinanzeigen oder im Tour-Magazin-Forum Ausschau halten.

Mich würde interessieren, wie viele Käufer vom Widerrufsrecht Gebrauch machen, sobald sie die Einzig-Sachen live sehen.


----------



## netdesk (4. April 2012)

peh schrieb:


> Vor ein, zwei Wochen gingen doch etliche Rahmensets zwischen 45 und 65 Euro weg:
> 
> www.ebay.de/itm/120879860584
> www.ebay.de/itm/120881889747
> ...



Jep, der letzte mit 60 Euro hat mich überhaupt auf die Sache gebracht und den Preis hab ich auch anvisiert. Der nächste war dann http://www.ebay.de/itm/120881930427 um 86 Euro, und dann welche mit über 100 Euro. Einer dazwischen mit 72, den hab ich verpennt. Und der der heute ausläuft steht jetzt 8 h vor Angebotsende schon auf 56 
Für Tipps zu Alternativen bin ich jedenfalls auch dankbar. Die Bucht gibt sonst nix unter 100 her, im Tour Forum werd ich noch gucken.


----------



## netdesk (17. April 2012)

So, ich habs tatsächlich geschafft und einen matt schwarzen Einzig 56er Rahmen ersteigert. Die Abwicklung nach der Auktion war eigenartig, die Kommunikation träge aber der Rahmen ist gekommen und sieht für das Geld gut aus!
Die Schweißnähte gewinnen keinen Schönheitspreis. Die Gabelkrone schaut interessant aus - ist unten relativ wild abgeschnitten und hässlich nachbearbeitet. Der Rahmen sieht ansonsten aber relativ robust aus und die matte Lackierung find ich ganz gut. Ein schlichte schwarzer Stahlrahmen der 3,5kg wiegt. Die Gabel dazu nochmal 1 kg macht 4,5 kg fürs ganze Rahmenset. Gratulation zum Schwergewichtstitel - aber für nen Singlespeeder in der Ebenen ists mir egal. Mir gefällt der Rahmen jedenfalls ganz gut, zumindest für den Zweck den er erfüllen wird 
Im aktuellen Zustand hab ich keine Löcher in den Schweißnähten und keinen Rost. Und die so oft kritisierten Ausfallenden sind bei meinem Einzig eigentlich das am schönsten verarbeitete und angeschweißte Teil (heißen die horizontal nach hinten laufenden überhaupt "Ausfall"enden?). Falls es jemanden interessiert kann ich von einzelnen Stellen des  Rahmens auch Fotos posten.  Ein Foto des fertigen Singlespeeders kommt  wenn ich einen Laufradsatz dafür aufgetrieben hab 

Eigentlich unwissend bin ich davon ausgegangen, dass die Angabe "Sattelklemme 28.6mm" bedeutet, dass eine 27.2mm Sattelstütze passt. Denkste - passt nicht rein. Mit meinem wohl kaum genauen Plastikmesschieber hab ich dann mal versucht, den wahren Innendurchmesser des Sattelrohrs rauszufinden. Dürfte irgendwas mit 26.? mm sein, lässt sich aber schwer sagen nachdems ja 26.0, 26.2, 26.4 und 26.6 gibt.
*Deshalb die Frage:* Kann mir jemand der Einzig Besitzer hier sagen, welche Sattelstütze ich dafür brauch?


----------



## RazorRamon (17. April 2012)

netdesk schrieb:


> *Deshalb die Frage:* Kann mir jemand der Einzig Besitzer hier sagen, welche Sattelstütze ich dafür brauch?


25,4 mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## netdesk (17. April 2012)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> 25,4 mm



 Na da wär ich mit meinem Messschieber ordentlich daneben gelegen. Danke!


----------



## 1speedtreiber (17. April 2012)

netdesk schrieb:


> Na da wär ich mit meinem Messschieber ordentlich daneben gelegen. Danke!



Schön das es probierst mit dem einzig


----------



## netdesk (17. April 2012)

1speedtreiber schrieb:


> Schön das es probierst mit dem einzig



Für ein Lowest Budget SSP, das stabil sein soll und nur in der Ebenen gefahren wird, eignet sich der Einzig zumindest dem ersten Anschein nach gut. Alle alten Stahlrahmen die noch halbwegs gut erhalten sind kosten in der Bucht mehr. Außerdem find ich das Matt-Schwarz wirklich schick. Nur die Einzig Pickerl am Oberrohr werd ich wohl entfernen, die sehn nicht so gut aus. Da kommen vielleicht eigene drauf.

Das Steuerlager lief auch bei mir etwas rau. Mit genug Fett läufts aber  ganz gut und ich habs vorerst gelassen. Vor allem weil ich noch nie eins  demontiert und ein neues montiert hab 
Vom Tretlager war ich überrascht, musste ich aber demontieren weil ich ne alte, selbst schwarz lackierte  Octalink Kurbel mit dazugehörigem Lager verwende. Pedale, Vorbau, Rennlenker,  Lenkerband und Sattel hab ich aus meiner Ramschkiste. Dazu günstige 105er SLX Bremshebel in der Bucht erstanden. Neue 25,4er Sattelstütze  hab ich bereits geordert. Jetzt fehlt mir nur noch ein Lowest Budget SSP  Laufradsatz. Irgendwie gibt aber auch da die Bucht nix her. Da mich der Selbstaufbau eines Laufradsatzes schon längst anlacht, wirds möglicherweise mal ein erster Versuch: Mavic Open Sport (oder Rigida ZAC 2000), DT Comp Speichen, DT Nippel, Novatec Flip-Flop Nabensatz.


----------



## 1speedtreiber (17. April 2012)

das steuerlager war bei meinem einzig(schwarz glänzend) nicht montiert,war als beilage in einem tütchen..und in top ü-ei qualität...ist gleich in den müll gewandert, tretlager war gut und schön kurz..hatte gleich ne gute kettenlinie mit dem flipflop hinterrad von sm-parts.Denk an bilder,freu mich drauf


----------



## killercouch (17. April 2012)

1speedtreiber schrieb:


> das steuerlager war bei meinem einzig(schwarz glänzend) nicht montiert,war als beilage in einem tütchen..und in top ü-ei qualität...ist gleich in den müll gewandert, tretlager war gut und schön kurz..hatte gleich ne gute kettenlinie mit dem flipflop hinterrad von sm-parts.Denk an bilder,freu mich drauf



etwas OT, aber passt grad... Sind das diese Laufräder von SM?

http://www.sm-parts.net/component/v...ails&product_id=179&flypage=flypage.tpl&pop=0

Wenn ja: Bist Du zufrieden?


----------



## 1speedtreiber (17. April 2012)

killercouch schrieb:


> etwas OT, aber passt grad... Sind das diese Laufräder von SM?
> 
> http://www.sm-parts.net/component/v...ails&product_id=179&flypage=flypage.tpl&pop=0
> 
> Wenn ja: Bist Du zufrieden?


Ja das sind die und ja bin zufrieden.die haben gut gepasst ,kettenlinie top mit dem orginaltretlager und campakurbel,ich fands mal ganz witzig mit dem flipflop,hab aber nur ssp gefahren.was heisst ot?
Gruss


----------



## killercouch (17. April 2012)

1speedtreiber schrieb:


> Ja das sind die und ja bin zufrieden.die haben gut gepasst ,kettenlinie top mit dem orginaltretlager und campakurbel,ich fands mal ganz witzig mit dem flipflop,hab aber nur ssp gefahren.was heisst ot?
> Gruss



OT = off topic = themenfremd
Was im Forensprech soviel bedeutet wie "Hej Leute, ich bin mir bewusst, dass ich hier das Thema mit nicht zur Debatte gehörendem Zeugs zumülle, mache es aber trotzdem!"  Oder so ähnlich...

Hast Du schon Langzeiterfahrungen zu den Rädern? Haltbarkeit/Belastbarkeit?


----------



## 1speedtreiber (17. April 2012)

killercouch schrieb:


> OT = off topic = themenfremd
> Was im Forensprech soviel bedeutet wie "Hej Leute, ich bin mir bewusst, dass ich hier das Thema mit nicht zur Debatte gehörendem Zeugs zumülle, mache es aber trotzdem!"  Oder so ähnlich...
> 
> Hast Du schon Langzeiterfahrungen zu den Rädern? Haltbarkeit/Belastbarkeit?



Nein sorry langzeiterfahrungen hab ich dann doch nicht..gruss


----------



## RazorRamon (17. April 2012)

Ich habe jetzt ca. 3000 km "Langzeiterfahrung" mit dem "so furchtbar schlechten" Steuersatz von neco an meinem weißen Einzig. Fazit: Läuft einwandfrei und wird das sicher noch eine ganze Weile tun.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 1speedtreiber (17. April 2012)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt ca. 3000 km "Langzeiterfahrung" mit dem "so furchtbar schlechten" Steuersatz von neco an meinem weißen Einzig. Fazit: Läuft einwandfrei und wird das sicher noch eine ganze Weile tun.



Ich freue mich das dein steuersatz gut ist..meiner war müll,aber der vorredner fragte wegen der laufräder ..jrüsse


----------



## netdesk (17. April 2012)

Bei mir war der Rahmen übrigens schon so weit vormontiert, dass kein Spezialwerkzeug mehr benötigt wird: Innenlager war montiert, Steuersatzlagerschalen eingepresst, Kralle eingeschlagen und der Konus des Steuersatzes war auch schon drauf. Alles was noch zu tun war, war das Steuersatz Puzzle in Fett zu baden und in der richtigen Reihenfolge auf den Gabelschaft zu stecken.
Wenn ich im WWW so über die Einzig Rahmen les, hab ich den Eindruck, dass die Charge von der ich den Rahmen hab, um einiges besser verarbeitet ist als die vorige(n) (meiner heißt G12, die vorige war glaub ich B11). Ich hab ihn übrigens für 67 Euro ersteigert. Ich find das ist schon ne Hausnummer für einen optisch passablen, vormontierten Rahmen, der ohne Spezialwerkzeug eingesetzt werden kann. Mir gings sogar ähnlich wie RazorRamon (weiter vorne im Thread): Meine Frau hat gemeint, dass der sogar schöner ist als mein neuer BMC Rennradrahmen.
Die Fixpreis Angebote um 299 für den Rahmen halte ich allerdings für irgendeine eigenartige Strategie. Um das Geld kauft den Rahmen kein Mensch, vor allem wenn die Auktionsangebote regelmäßig um ca. 100 Euro (+/- 40) weggehen.


----------



## 1speedtreiber (17. April 2012)

Aha..nee bei mir war nichts vormontiert..rahmen pur mit gabel pur sozusagen die spannweite der varianten ist wohl sehr gross..


----------



## netdesk (17. April 2012)

Einzig folgt anscheinend aufs Wort: Jetzt sind die Rahmen wieder um 99 Euro drin. Und es gibt auch wieder Einzelauktionen. Das war nach Auktionsende meines Rahmens nicht mehr der Fall. Da gabs nur mehr die 299 Euro Rahmen Angebote bzw. 499 fürs Komplettrad und die Auktionsangebote wurden entfernt. Wahrscheinlich wird auf 299 bzw. 499 umgestellt, wenn vorübergehend keine Rahmen mehr verfügbar sind. Als Liefertermin wird zurzeit allerdings der 4.5. angegeben.


----------



## 1speedtreiber (17. April 2012)

netdesk schrieb:


> Einzig folgt anscheinend aufs Wort: Jetzt sind die Rahmen wieder um 99 Euro drin. Und es gibt auch wieder Einzelauktionen. Das war nach Auktionsende meines Rahmens nicht mehr der Fall. Da gabs nur mehr die 299 Euro Rahmen Angebote bzw. 499 fürs Komplettrad und die Auktionsangebote wurden entfernt. Wahrscheinlich wird auf 299 bzw. 499 umgestellt, wenn vorübergehend keine Rahmen mehr verfügbar sind. Als Liefertermin wird zurzeit allerdings der 4.5. angegeben.



Ja interessante preisgestaltung..auch die laufräder sind auch höhen und tiefen unterworfen..hatte mir nen lfrs für fette 62 + versand gekauft und nu sind se zur zeit bei 299 oder gebot........


----------



## netdesk (17. April 2012)

1speedtreiber schrieb:


> Ja interessante preisgestaltung..auch die laufräder sind auch höhen und tiefen unterworfen..hatte mir nen lfrs für fette 62 + versand gekauft und nu sind se zur zeit bei 299 oder gebot........



Ich sag dir, die lesen mit: Jetzt stehn auch die Einzig Laufradsätze auf 99 Euro Sofortkauf/Preisvorschlag bzw. es gibt auch eine Auktion die in vier Tagen endet. Bei den Einzig Laufrädern bin ich allerdings skeptisch, über die hab ich bisher noch kaum gutes gelesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 1speedtreiber (17. April 2012)

netdesk schrieb:


> Ich sag dir, die lesen mit: Jetzt stehn auch die Einzig Laufradsätze auf 99 Euro Sofortkauf/Preisvorschlag bzw. es gibt auch eine Auktion die in vier Tagen endet. Bei den Einzig Laufrädern bin ich allerdings skeptisch, über die hab ich bisher noch kaum gutes gelesen.


Ich denke das das schlauste ist wenn sie mitlesen..hatte den lfrs gekauft um mal die flipflop variante zu testen..habs dann an meinem jan janssen ssp verbaut..kann nur schreiben er läuft sauber und leise..aber wie ich im nachhinein lese gibt es da auch erhebliche streuungen in der produktion.bin mit dem sm-part lfrs zufriedener,war auch etwas teurer


----------



## netdesk (17. April 2012)

Ich habs gestern auch noch gewagt, wegen der Sattelstütze eine E-Mail an Einzig zu schicken. Unerwartet hab ich schon heute eine Antwort bekommen:
"Das Sattelrohmaß ist 26mm". Wohl also doch 26mm bei den G12 Rahmen? Oder heißt Sattelrohrmaß 26mm = Sattelstützte muss 25,4mm sein?


----------



## 1speedtreiber (17. April 2012)

netdesk schrieb:


> Ich habs gestern auch noch gewagt, wegen der Sattelstütze eine E-Mail an Einzig zu schicken. Unerwartet hab ich schon heute eine Antwort bekommen:
> "Das Sattelrohmaß ist 26mm". Wohl also doch 26mm bei den G12 Rahmen? Oder heißt Sattelrohrmaß 26mm = Sattelstützte muss 25,4mm sein?



Kanns dir nicht mal sagen,hab zur zeit keinen zugriff auf das rad..denke razor wird das beantworten


----------



## RazorRamon (17. April 2012)

Nein, 26 mm heißt schon 26 mm. In meinem Komplettrad von Einzig ist eine 25,4 mm Stütze drin, und in meinem Einzelrahmen in Glanzschwarz passt ebenfalls die 25,4 mm Stütze.

Dass es versch. Rahmenserien gibt, habe ich ja auch schon gesagt, mein weißer hat Bohrungen für Flaschenhalter und Lowrider, und ist etwas schöner verarbeitet als der schwarze, allerdings mit ganz empflindlichem Lack. Aber die Sattelstützen waren gleich.

Sorry, falls die 25,4 mm bei Dir jetzt nicht passen, aber es gäbe ja zur Not noch Adapter.


----------



## 1speedtreiber (17. April 2012)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> 25,4 mm


Denke das ist die anwort....


----------



## netdesk (17. April 2012)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Sorry, falls die 25,4 mm bei Dir jetzt nicht passen, aber es gäbe ja zur Not noch Adapter.



Macht nix, für meine Unwissenheit bin noch immer ich selbst verantwortlich . Die Bestellung der Sattelstütze konnte ich soeben noch auf 26,0mm ändern.


----------



## peh (17. April 2012)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Sorry, falls die 25,4 mm bei Dir jetzt nicht passen, aber es gäbe ja zur Not noch Adapter.


Bei meinem Glanzschwarzen sind es auch 25,4 mm. Würde mich wundern, wenn die 12er Serie sich von der 11er  unterschiede. auf den Fotos sehe ich identische Rahmen, nur anders lackiert, mit anderer Schriftfarbe und Klemmenfarbe und mit Spacern.


netdesk schrieb:


> Ich sag dir, die lesen mit


Davon solltest Du ausgehen. Manchmal hege ich beinah den Verdacht, sie schreibten auch mit


----------



## 1speedtreiber (17. April 2012)

peh schrieb:


> Bei meinem Glanzschwarzen sind es auch 25,4 mm. Würde mich wundern, wenn die 12er Serie sich von der 11er  unterschiede. auf den Fotos sehe ich identische Rahmen, nur anders lackiert, mit anderer Schriftfarbe und Klemmenfarbe und mit Spacern.
> 
> Davon solltest Du ausgehen. Manchmal hege ich beinah den Verdacht, sie schreibten auch mit


Klingt geheimnisvoll....


----------



## netdesk (17. April 2012)

peh schrieb:


> Manchmal hege ich beinah den Verdacht, sie schreibten auch mit


Wär naheliegend. Aber so knapp wie sich die in den E-Mails halten - ich hab in ca. 5 E-Mails nie mehr als 10 Wörter bekommen - glaub ich, dass die pro Tag nur 500 Tastaturanschläge frei haben und danach nix mehr tippen...Wenn man Stahlrahmen um 70 Flocken verkauft, muss man halt an allen Ecken sparen


----------



## newt3 (17. April 2012)

"Manchmal hege ich beinah den Verdacht, sie schreibten auch mit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





"

posting nr 7 in diesem thread bringt einen da schon ins schmunzeln:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8699939&postcount=7

und die vehemens mit der derjenige hier dieses rad/rahmenmodell lobpreist.

-------------------------

"Aber so knapp wie sich die in den E-Mails halten - ich hab in ca. 5 E-Mails nie mehr als 10 Wörter bekommen"
knappe mails sind ja eigentlich ok, solange man eine präzise antwort auf seine frage bekommt.
ansonsten probiers mal telefonisch vielleicht hast ja erfolg. was für 'ne mailantwort eben einige minuten arbeit erfordert ist am telefon ja in einer minute gesagt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## netdesk (18. April 2012)

newt3 schrieb:


> posting nr 7 in diesem thread bringt einen da schon ins schmunzeln:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8699939&postcount=7
> 
> und die vehemens mit der derjenige hier dieses rad/rahmenmodell lobpreist.


RazorRamon meint, es ist eine 25,4mm Sattelstütze, Einzig hat in der E-Mail 26mm geschrieben. Damit fällt er wohl als "Spion" schon flach  oder er ist absolut genial. Mit dem "newt3" bist ja auch net ganz unverdächtig als "Spion"  >> http://www.thenew3t.com




newt3 schrieb:


> knappe mails sind ja eigentlich ok, solange man eine präzise antwort auf seine frage bekommt.
> ansonsten probiers mal telefonisch vielleicht hast ja erfolg. was für 'ne mailantwort eben einige minuten arbeit erfordert ist am telefon ja in einer minute gesagt.


Hab ich auch probiert. Der erste Anruf hat geklappt und dadurch wurde mir der Rahmen überhaupt erst zugesendet (weil die Bestellung im System von Einzig noch nicht als bezahlt markiert war obwohl das in eBay schon 5 Tage der Fall war und die Auktion bei eBay sogar schon als versendet markiert war). Da mir in den folgenden Tagen keine Paketnummer geschickt wurde, war ich wieder skeptisch und habs innerhalb von 3 Werktagen nochmal mit Anrufen probiert. Das Resultat war, dass ich bei allen 5 Anrufversuchen für 10 Sekunden ohne Worte in der Leitung gehalten und dann rausgeworfen wurde. Das heißt 5 sinnlose Anrufe aus Österreich nach Deutschland die jeweils mit ca. 50 Cent verrechnet wurden. Ist nicht die Welt aber sehr ärgerlich und man fühlt sich auch verarscht.


----------



## 1speedtreiber (18. April 2012)

Hoffe das wir nicht einer weltumspannenden verschwörung auf der spur sind bezogen auf die einzig räder...wollte einfach nur mal einen günstigen rahmen im neuzustand kaufen...mehr nicht und ich denke das hab ich damals geschafft ...bin ja auch mehr für den gemufften stahlrahmen..retro rules


----------



## gotboost (19. April 2012)

Hab den einzig "Chrom" Rahmen für 70 plus vsk angeboten bekommen. Taugt die Chrom Version? 
Lohnt sich der Rahmen bei dem Preis?
Danke.


----------



## 1speedtreiber (19. April 2012)

gotboost schrieb:


> Hab den einzig "Chrom" Rahmen für 70 plus vsk angeboten bekommen. Taugt die Chrom Version?
> Lohnt sich der Rahmen bei dem Preis?
> Danke.



Lese dir die kommentare durch...und mach dir dein eigenes bild


----------



## peh (19. April 2012)

gotboost schrieb:


> Hab den einzig "Chrom" Rahmen für 70 plus vsk angeboten bekommen. Taugt die Chrom Version?
> Lohnt sich der Rahmen bei dem Preis?


Zur Chrom-Version hat sich hier noch niemand geäußert. 70 Euro sind für das Rahmen*set* ein fairer Preis. Die letzten beiden Chrom Rahmen sind in der Bucht zwischen 80 und 90 Euro weggegangen.

Was die Qualität anbelangt, bin ich skeptisch, andere sind es nicht, siehe oben.

Der Punkt ist, dass Du für den Preis momentan neu nichts anderes findest. Allerdings läuft die China-Fixie-Schwemme ja gerade erst richtig an. Jeden Monat erscheinen neue Modelle in der Bucht 

On One haut gerade auch Rahmen raus, trotzdem deutlich teurer, aber qualitativ eine andere Liga, leichter und tadellos verarbeitet:

http://www.on-one.co.uk/frames?sort=price-asc

Leider geslopt.


----------



## netdesk (19. April 2012)

gotboost schrieb:


> Hab den einzig "Chrom" Rahmen fÃ¼r 70â¬ plus vsk angeboten bekommen. Taugt die Chrom Version?
> Lohnt sich der Rahmen bei dem Preis?
> Danke.



Im Netz findest zu den Einzigs einige gute und einige schlechte Erfahrungen. Es kommt dann, glaub ich, auch auf dein QualitÃ¤tsempfinden an. Das ist unterm Strich eher Spekulation, ob der Rahmen fÃ¼r dich OK ist. 70 Flocken sind ein guter Preis und ich wÃ¼rds an deiner Stelle einfach probiern. Wenn die QualitÃ¤t fÃ¼r dich nicht passt, kannst ihn ja zurÃ¼ckschicken.

Das Gewicht wird in der Liga eh nicht wirklich relevant sein, aber trotzdem nochmal der Hinweis: Das Rahmenset wiegt nicht wie in den Einzig Auktionen steht 3,5kg (das wiegt der Rahmen allein), sondern 4,5kg (Gabel wiegt ca. 1kg).


----------



## RazorRamon (19. April 2012)

Schau an, ein verchromter Einzig Rahmen. Ich habe mein Gebot gleich abgegeben. Dann bau ich mir halt noch ein drittes Einzig auf, kommt auch nicht mehr drauf an.


----------



## kurbel_jim (19. April 2012)

Masse statt Klasse


----------



## Sven_Kiel (19. April 2012)

lieber eins zuviel als eins zuwenig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## odlo_girl (21. April 2012)

ich habe den rahmen On-One Pompino Frame 2011 seit über 2 jahre - bei dem angebot würde ich auf jeden fall bei einem 50  aufpreis investieren.
der rahmen ist nämlich super geil verarbeitet und kein billigschrott wir "einzig"


----------



## netdesk (21. April 2012)

odlo_girl schrieb:


> ich habe den rahmen On-One Pompino Frame 2011 seit über 2 jahre - bei dem angebot würde ich auf jeden fall bei einem 50  aufpreis investieren.
> der rahmen ist nämlich super geil verarbeitet und kein billigschrott wir "einzig"


zu den 50 euro kommen noch eine gabel und ein steuersatz. also wahrscheinlich nochmal mindestens 100 euro und dann hat man schon 200 fürs rahmenset ausgegeben. um das geld hat man mit mit einem einzig rahmenset und ein paar teilen aus der ramschkiste oder aus der bucht schon ein komplettes rad.
ich denke, ein großteil der einzig besitzer die hier posten, können sich auch die 200 fürs rahmenset leisten. aber wer einfach nur ein robustes, neues stahlrahmenset für kleines geld will, kommt am einzig nicht vorbei. wer eins am hässlichen ende der offenbar sehr breiten serienstreuung erwischt, oder wer dann merkt, dass das teil unter den eigenen qualitätsansprüchen liegt, kanns ja zurückschicken.


----------



## 1speedtreiber (21. April 2012)

netdesk schrieb:


> zu den 50 euro kommen noch eine gabel und ein steuersatz. also wahrscheinlich nochmal mindestens 100 euro und dann hat man schon 200 fürs rahmenset ausgegeben. um das geld hat man mit mit einem einzig rahmenset und ein paar teilen aus der ramschkiste oder aus der bucht schon ein komplettes rad.
> ich denke, ein großteil der einzig besitzer die hier posten, können sich auch die 200 fürs rahmenset leisten. aber wer einfach nur ein robustes, neues stahlrahmenset für kleines geld will, kommt am einzig nicht vorbei. wer eins am hässlichen ende der offenbar sehr breiten serienstreuung erwischt, oder wer dann merkt, dass das teil unter den eigenen qualitätsansprüchen liegt, kanns ja zurückschicken.



Kurz und gut geschrieben,das kann ich nur unterschreiben


----------



## kurbel_jim (21. April 2012)

netdesk schrieb:


> zu den 50 euro kommen noch eine gabel und ein steuersatz. also wahrscheinlich nochmal mindestens 100 euro und dann hat man schon 200 fürs rahmenset ausgegeben. um das geld hat man mit mit einem einzig rahmenset und ein paar teilen aus der ramschkiste oder aus der bucht schon ein komplettes rad.
> ich denke, ein großteil der einzig besitzer die hier posten, können sich auch die 200 fürs rahmenset leisten. aber wer einfach nur ein robustes, neues stahlrahmenset für kleines geld will, kommt am einzig nicht vorbei. wer eins am hässlichen ende der offenbar sehr breiten serienstreuung erwischt, oder wer dann merkt, dass das teil unter den eigenen qualitätsansprüchen liegt, kanns ja zurückschicken.



macht ja auch sinn solange zu bestellen, bis es passt, vom transportwesen mal ganz zu schweigen. ich hab nichts gegen die leute, die sich das teil zwischen die beine klemmen, kann aber bei bestem willen nicht nachvollziehen, warum man sich das antut. begrenztes budget ist kein grund (deine aussage bestätigt es hier zumindest), sich solch einen umgeschweißten anker zu kaufen. die einstellung widerstrebt mir nicht, weil ichs den leuten nicht gönne, aber hier geht einerseits das handwerk verloren, die innovation, leute werden einfach nur über den tisch gezogen und die kohle kommt einfach nur bei den leuten an, die auch ihre oma verkaufen würden, damits in der kasse klingelt. klar, die meisten merken das nicht, da der preis das hirn vernebelt und hier die manifesten knauser ihre bestätigung finden, dass es auch billiger geht. aber ich nehme an, dass solche leute sich nicht bei kik einkleiden würden, obwohl diese modelle ihrem kleidungsäquivalent in nichts nachstehen. eine jeans ist eine jeans, oder etwa nicht?
ich kann kaum mehr wie anfangs darüber schmunzeln, selbst ein stahlross aus dem altmetallcontainer hat mehr seele als dieser erzklumpen, armes deutschland! und dann wird sich über niedergang von tradition, kultur, qualität und vielem mehr aufgeregt/beschwert/unverständnis aufleben lassen. you get what you pay for, was rege ich mich eigentlich schon wieder darüber auf, leider kann ichs nicht unkommentiert lassen.


----------



## netdesk (21. April 2012)

kurbel_jim schrieb:


> selbst ein stahlross aus dem altmetallcontainer hat mehr seele als dieser erzklumpen, armes deutschland!


ich kaufe keine seele. die will ich meinen rädern schon selbst einhauchen . und das geht mit einem 70 euro einzig, genauso wie mit einem 200 euro on one rahmen.
das teil ist nichts weiter als ein paar geschweißte stahlrohre die lackiert wurden. das gelbe einzig pickerl entferne ich.

und das geld landet garantiert in keinen anderen taschen, als das, das man an andere hersteller bezahlt. in zeiten wo einheitsbrei aus taiwan kommt, der lackiert und um ein vielfaches verkauft wird, nur weil das pickerl des herstellers drauf klebt, braucht man nicht nach heiligen geschäftsleuten suchen. so gesehen steht einzig wahrscheinlich sogar besser da als die großen. denn bei 70 euro für ein stahlrahmenset ist der verkaufspreis wohl kaum das zehnfache des einkaufspreises.

EDIT: letzten teil entfernt um keine verschwörungstheorien hervorzurufen...


----------



## 1speedtreiber (21. April 2012)

kurbel_jim schrieb:


> macht ja auch sinn solange zu bestellen, bis es passt, vom transportwesen mal ganz zu schweigen. ich hab nichts gegen die leute, die sich das teil zwischen die beine klemmen, kann aber bei bestem willen nicht nachvollziehen, warum man sich das antut. begrenztes budget ist kein grund (deine aussage bestätigt es hier zumindest), sich solch einen umgeschweißten anker zu kaufen. die einstellung widerstrebt mir nicht, weil ichs den leuten nicht gönne, aber hier geht einerseits das handwerk verloren, die innovation, leute werden einfach nur über den tisch gezogen und die kohle kommt einfach nur bei den leuten an, die auch ihre oma verkaufen würden, damits in der kasse klingelt. klar, die meisten merken das nicht, da der preis das hirn vernebelt und hier die manifesten knauser ihre bestätigung finden, dass es auch billiger geht. aber ich nehme an, dass solche leute sich nicht bei kik einkleiden würden, obwohl diese modelle ihrem kleidungsäquivalent in nichts nachstehen. eine jeans ist eine jeans, oder etwa nicht?
> ich kann kaum mehr wie anfangs darüber schmunzeln, selbst ein stahlross aus dem altmetallcontainer hat mehr seele als dieser erzklumpen, armes deutschland! und dann wird sich über niedergang von tradition, kultur, qualität und vielem mehr aufgeregt/beschwert/unverständnis aufleben lassen. you get what you pay for, was rege ich mich eigentlich schon wieder darüber auf, leider kann ichs nicht unkommentiert lassen.


Kommentieren ist doch gut und ich sags doch...das ist ein weltumspannende verschwörung der einzig leute...feinste handwerkskunst wirds immer geben ...ich gebe freimütig zu ich kann mir keine feine handwerkskunst aus italien leisten kann, als beispiel.wer einen rahmen für 1000  kaufen kann soll es tun,wer es nicht kann kauft das was er sich im einzelnen leisten kann..ob nen gebrauchten stahlrahmen oder auch mal nen rahmen aus einzigproduktion.genauso fahren die einen mercedes und die anderen dacia..und beide firmen können davon leben...ohne das das abendland davon vor die hund geht,gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peh (21. April 2012)

Wayoo, Einzig, A.P.T. Warenhandel: scheint alles dieselbe Person zu sein. Jung, macht offenbar gern auf erfolgreich, wohl ein Macher, kein Grübler, das ist okay. Fotos finden sich im Netz ja ein paar.

Über den Wayoo-Account liefen die Einzig anfänglich auch in der Bucht. Wenn ich das richtig mitbekommen habe, konnten aber Lieferversprechen nicht ganz eingehalten werden. Es gab negative Bewertungen, und das war vielleicht der Grund für den Einzig-Account?

Die Bedeutung von Wayoo ist schillernd:



http://wiki.answers.com/Q/What_is_Wahoo_mean_in_Indian
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=94537&langid=3
http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=wahoo
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wahoo
...


----------



## odlo_girl (22. April 2012)

---


----------



## 1speedtreiber (22. April 2012)

odlo_girl schrieb:


> ich waage zu behaupten, dass der kauf eines einig-rahmen alles andere als ein schlechtes geschäft ist. nur weil das teil billig ist, ist es längst nicht preiswert. man fährt ja nicht nur mit dem rad, schließlich sollte die verarbeitung und optik auch eine rolle spielen.
> 
> beispiele für 2 rähmen (frankreich, italien) für je 50   inkl. gabel bei der bucht zubekommen. beide rähmen sind einwandfrei und sind gut verarbeitet, insbesonders der peugeot-rahmen mit den sehr feinen löhtnähten.


Sehr schöne beispiele'würd ich sagen..zumindest das rote,das andere mit cantisockeln...nicht unbedingt..aber schön wenn der strand der bucht sowas immer wieder hergibt..aber ein orginal pinarellorahmen für 50 wird wohl eher sehr grosser zufall seinwenn ich da sehr falsch liege würd ich mich gern vom gegenteil überzeugen lassen und sofort kaufen.


----------



## RazorRamon (22. April 2012)

kurbel_jim schrieb:


> ich kann kaum mehr wie anfangs darüber schmunzeln, selbst ein stahlross aus dem altmetallcontainer hat mehr seele als dieser erzklumpen, armes deutschland!


Wie wäre es dann, wenn jemand ein Einzig in den Altemetallcontainer wirft, und es ein anderer rauszieht? Hätte das dann auch quasi eine Seele eingehaucht bekommen, oder ist es einzig entscheidend, aus welcher Stahlschmiede das Metall gekommen war?

Auch Edelmarken lassen ihre Rahmen von Robotern in Asien zusammenbraten. Schließt das aus, dass jemand glücklich mit dem Endprodukt werden kann?

Meine Kinder versuche ich, derzeit noch mit Erfolg, vor Markengläubikeit und -abhängigkeit zu bewahren. 

Entscheidend ist im Endeffekt immer, was jemand aus seinem Rad macht, welche Beziehung er dazu hat, und wofür er es benutzt. Ein Edelrad, das irgendwo noch in einer Lagerhalle auf die Auslieferung wartet, hat mit Sicherheit nicht annähernd die Seele von meinem Einzig, das ich liebevoll gestaltet habe, und mit dem ich geniale Ausfahrten unternehme.

Letztlich ist es nämlich völlig egal, auf welchem Bock ich sitze, ich denke dabei sowieso immer nur an Sex! 
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cwx7JjNqCe0"]EINZIG Fixie Singlespeed Bike Fahrrad | www.einzig-bikes.com      - YouTube[/nomedia]



odlo_girl schrieb:


> ich waage zu behaupten, dass der kauf eines einig-rahmens alles andere als ein gutes geschäft ist. nur weil das teil billig ist, ist es längst nicht preiswert. man fährt ja nicht nur mit dem rad, schließlich sollte die verarbeitung und optik auch eine rolle spielen.
> 
> beispiele für 2 rähmen (frankreich, italien) für je 50  inkl. gabel bei der bucht zubekommen. beide rähmen sind einwandfrei und gut verarbeitet, insbesonders der peugeot-rahmen mit den sehr feinen löhtnähten.


 
Auweiah!


----------



## kurbel_jim (22. April 2012)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Wie wäre es dann, wenn jemand ein Einzig in den Altemetallcontainer wirft, und es ein anderer rauszieht? Hätte das dann auch quasi eine Seele eingehaucht bekommen, oder ist es einzig entscheidend, aus welcher Stahlschmiede das Metall gekommen war?
> 
> Auch Edelmarken lassen ihre Rahmen von Robotern in Asien zusammenbraten. Schließt das aus, dass jemand glücklich mit dem Endprodukt werden kann?
> 
> ...



Adäquate Beiträge waren noch nie deine Stärke, was du hier wieder eindrucksvoll unter Beweis stellst. Du vergleichst Äpfel mit Birnen, ein Rad was in der Lagerhalle steht und du nicht fahren kannst... das ist echt an den Haaren herbeigezogen, warum stehts da wohl? 
Eine Edelmarke hütet sich wohl ziemlich gut davor, Roboter an ihre Rohre zu lassen. Ich habe nie behauptet, dass es niemanden mit einem Rahmen dieser Art des Vertriebs glücklich machen kann. 
Die Art und Weise, wie ihr über den Tisch gezogen werdet, das merkt ihr nicht mal - im Gegenteil, ihr steht noch dahinter. Schlimmer noch, anscheinend wird diese Philosophie an folgende Generationen weiter getragen... Hier gehts nicht darum, dass man eine Menge Geld ausgeben muss, als dass man sonst nicht glücklich oder zufrieden sein könnte. Ein Gebrauchter tuts ebenso. Hier gehts auch um das Verständnis, warum ein Rahmen 600 oder gar 1000 kostet oder warum ziemlich wenig als Neuware.
Aber sowas ist wie Kinderarbeit und Lohndumping ja auch nur ein Schauermärchen - klappen wir schnell das Buch wieder zu, bevor die Augen noch die Wahrheit erblicken.



RazorRamon schrieb:


> Letztlich ist es nämlich völlig egal, auf welchem Bock ich sitze, ich denke dabei sowieso immer nur an Sex!


Und über deine Liebe zu Tieren muss ich nicht wirklich was lesen...


----------



## netdesk (22. April 2012)

kurbel_jim schrieb:


> Die Art und Weise, wie ihr über den Tisch gezogen werdet, das merkt ihr nicht mal - im Gegenteil, ihr steht noch dahinter. Schlimmer noch, anscheinend wird diese Philosophie an folgende Generationen weiter getragen...



Jedem seine Meinung und seinen Geschmack. Aber du stellst hier jeden Einzig Käufer als völligen Deppen dar. Und das geht mir gegen den Strich. Das zu diskutieren ist aber eindeutig offtopic und mir zu kindisch. Ich geh jetzt schaukeln. Wer kommt mit?


----------



## kurbel_jim (22. April 2012)

netdesk schrieb:


> Jedem seine Meinung und seinen Geschmack. Aber du stellst hier jeden Einzig Käufer als völligen Deppen dar. Und das geht mir gegen den Strich. Das zu diskutieren ist aber eindeutig offtopic und mir zu kindisch. Ich geh jetzt schaukeln. Wer kommt mit?



Wie im Beitrag zuvor hast dus nicht herausgelesen, was gemeint war. Hier jedenfalls wird er nicht als Depp dargestellt, von mir schon gar nicht, wohl eher noch im Gegenteil. 

Als offtopic würde ichs nicht abstempeln, gehts hier doch um Leistungsmerkmale des Rahmens. Da gehört auch ein bisschen mehr dazu, als drauf rumzureiten oder sich die Nähte mit der Lupe anzuschauen. Meinen Senf  wollte und habe ich abgegeben, vielleichts regts den ein oder anderen zum um-die-Ecke-denken an...


----------



## RazorRamon (22. April 2012)

Diese dogmatischen Versuche, andere Leute davon zu überzeugen, dass es nur eine ganz bestimmte Art von Produkten sein darf, sind doch wirklich lächerlich.

Manche Leute brauchen ganz einfach etwas, was ihnen das Gefühl gibt, sich über andere zu erheben. Daran verdienen die Anbieter teurer Produkte ganz sicher nicht schlechter, als die Anbieter billiger Massenware.

Sollte ich das nächste Mal, wenn ich eine Runde auf einem Einzig drehe, und dabei viel Spaß habe, mir wirklich Gedanken machen, dass ich den eigentlich gar nicht haben dürfte, weil jemand an meinem 40 Euro-Rahmen vielleicht 35 Euro verdient hat?


----------



## kurbel_jim (22. April 2012)

Hier gehts weder um Überzeugungsarbeit noch um das Drüberstehen - lediglich eine Meinungsäußerung. Aber Diskutieren ist anscheinend nicht wirklich möglich...
Das argumentative Abflachen zeigt es, das sich drüber lustig machen unterstreicht es.


----------



## RazorRamon (23. April 2012)

kurbel_jim schrieb:


> Aber Diskutieren ist anscheinend nicht wirklich möglich...


.....sprach kurbel_jim, und deshalb ist das so, oder wie?

Wenn Dir keine Argumente mehr einfallen, dann ziehst Du eine durchaus sachliche Diskussion in den Schmutz?

Ich meine durchaus ernst, was ich schreibe, und zeige lediglich auf, wie subjektiv Deine Argumente sind. Fast alles, was Du behauptest, könnte man genauso für die Gegenseite verwenden.

Wer ist denn ein Sklave von Marken, Mythen und Bezeichnungen, und wer baut sich eine Scheinwelt auf? Wer zieht denn aus der Qualitätsstufe und dem Preis eines Produktes den Schluss auf die Absichten der Erbauer? 

Wie viel Rahmen braucht ein Fahrrad?

Was wäre ein Edelprodukt wert, wenn es nicht auch Stangenware gäbe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peh (23. April 2012)

Mein Einzig ist der fahrende Beweis dafür, dass sich mehr Geld ausgeben für mehr Qualität durchaus lohnt 

Spaß habe ich dennoch.


----------



## Levty (24. April 2012)

Be Einzig!

Fixies for everyone!


----------



## peh (24. April 2012)

Mühsam wird es erwachsen:











Mit dem Sakae Road Champion kann ich mich noch nicht recht anfreunden. Vielleicht kommt doch ein Modolo 8X-Tenos ran. Das Lenkerband ist Mist.

Einen Zentimeter mehr Sattelstütze könnte ich auch gebrauchen, die ist bereits in Good-Luck-Position. Bei den Pedalen kann ich mich auch noch nicht entscheiden ...


----------



## Milan0 (26. April 2012)

Egal wie schäppig die Qualität ist, geklaut wird es trotzdem!

Meins ist seit heute nicht mehr in meinem Besitz...


----------



## peh (26. April 2012)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Meins ist seit heute nicht mehr in meinem Besitz...


Shit. Sah es noch *so* aus?

Poste aktuelle Bilder doch mal im "Gestohlen"-Thread. Griffe und Sattel sind ja "custom", da besteht eine kleine Chance, wenn der Dieb nicht umbaut.


----------



## Milan0 (27. April 2012)

Fast so. Lenker und Vorbau Easton EA30 in Schwarz.

Aktuelle Bilder habe ich leider nicht. Rahmennummer habe ich mir auch nicht aufgeschrieben!


----------



## peh (8. Mai 2012)

Ich habe heute zum ersten Mal das Viking Racemaster live gesehen (weil es vorm Netto neben meinem Einzig parkte). Es sieht echt gut aus. Wer ein Billig-Fixie sucht, kann es in Erwägung ziehen. Großer Vorteil: Es gibt eine 59 cm-Version. Für die 56 cm des Einzig scheidet ja eh eigentlich jeder jenseits von 180 cm aus.


----------



## netdesk (8. Mai 2012)

Hab gestern die bestellte 26,0mm Sattelstütze bekommen. Es wunderte mich zwar nicht, trotzdem war ich ziemlich angepisst, dass die von Einzig mitgeteilten 26,0mm doch zu groß sind. Mit einem riesen Zorn bin ich in die Stadt gefahrn und hab mir die erst beste 25,4mm Sattelstütze gekauft.
Die 26er wird der Online Händler nicht mal zurücknehmen, weil schon beim ersten vorsichtigen Einsteckversuch der schwarze Lack der BBB Stütze auf den unteren 2mm ab war.

Mal sehen was Einzig dazu sagt...


----------



## newt3 (8. Mai 2012)

6mm sattelsützenmaß heißt je nach aufbau des rahmens 3mm mehr wandstärke am sattelrohr.
bei 25.4 sattelrohr wären 1.6mm wandstärke.
mal zum vergleich ein rahmen mit 26.8er stützenmaß hat 0.9 (und falls er konifiziert ist durchaus noch weniger) und einer mit 26.4 hätte 1.1mm.

vermutlich zieht sich das über den gesamten rahmen und das ding ist eben einfach nur sackschwer.

so ein rahmen reift auch nicht durch irgendwelche höherwertigen anbauteilem zum guten rad tät ich mal behaupten.

ob du ihn also zurückschickst mußt du wissen. sie die geschichte mit der stütze halt als strafe - warum wartest nicht bis der rahmen da ist - und falls keine stütze oder meßleere zur hand gibts hoffentlich immernoch den radhändler vor ort der dir vermutlich kostenlos das sattelstützenmaß deines "internet billigrahmens" vermisst in der hoffnung du kaufst irgendwann doch mal wieder was bei ihm (eine passende stütze zB).

es gibt doch hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=490127&page=69 hin und wieder schöne räder oder auch mal rahmen. zwar wenige in bahngeo aber hin und wieder ist schon was brauchbares dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## netdesk (8. Mai 2012)

newt3 schrieb:


> vermutlich zieht sich das über den gesamten rahmen und das ding ist eben einfach nur sackschwer.
> 
> so ein rahmen reift auch nicht durch irgendwelche höherwertigen anbauteilem zum guten rad tät ich mal behaupten.


so ein rahmen wird aber auch durch deine posts nicht schlechter. hast du einen einzig rahmen überhaupt schon mal in natura gesehen?



newt3 schrieb:


> ob du ihn also zurückschickst mußt du wissen. sie die geschichte mit der  stütze halt als strafe - warum wartest nicht bis der rahmen da ist -  und falls keine stütze oder meßleere zur hand gibts hoffentlich  immernoch den radhändler vor ort der dir vermutlich kostenlos das  sattelstützenmaß deines "internet billigrahmens" vermisst in der  hoffnung du kaufst irgendwann doch mal wieder was bei ihm (eine passende  stütze zB).


ich hab gewartet bis der rahmen da war. spar dir solche kindischen anspielungen und nutz die zeit die du mit schreiben verbringst damit, die posts davor zu lesen. bevor das jetzt wieder ausartet geh ich wieder schaukeln, wer kommt mit?


----------



## 1speedtreiber (8. Mai 2012)

Und beim schaukeln ist dann auch wieder einer der uns erklärt das die plastikschaukel seelenlos ist und nur die holzschaukeln ist das non plus ultra...


----------



## newt3 (8. Mai 2012)

"geh ich wieder schaukeln, wer kommt mit?"


oje, entschuldigung dass ich dir auf den schlips, ähh aufs bobbycar getreten bin.


----------



## daddy_o (18. Mai 2012)

Hallo,
jetzt habe ich mich wegen dieses Threads hier angemeldet. OK, ging hier um die Rahmen, aber da ich nun Besitzer eines Komplett-Einzig in schwarz-matt-gold bin will ich mal ein Bild einstellen. Ich find´s gut. Der Rahmen hat 56cm, deshalb guckt die Sattelstütze bei mir auch keinen halben Meter raus, die Einzig Sticker waren mies und da ich Windsurfer bin mache ich jetzt Werbung für Severne Sails. Erst fand ich den Sattel lächerlich, aber nach der ersten längeren Fahrt ziemlich in Ordnung. Das Rad wiegt, mit einer Kofferwaage gewogen, 10,6 kg. Verpackung und Endmontage waren gut. Die Kette brauchte ein gutes Öl. Mal sehen, was ich am Ende des Sommers sage. Ist übrigens ein City- ( Köln ) Rumgurkrad.



Gruß Thomas


----------



## peh (18. Mai 2012)

daddy_o schrieb:


> jetzt habe ich mich wegen dieses Threads hier angemeldet.





daddy_o schrieb:


> OK, ging hier um die Rahmen, aber da ich nun Besitzer eines Komplett-Einzig in schwarz-matt-gold bin will ich mal ein Bild einstellen.


Gern auch mehr Fotos! Wobei das Bild durchaus schon andeutet, was RazorRamon mir ja schon die ganze Zeit sagt: Dass einige Einzig sauber lackiert und geschweißt sind. Meins ist leider weder das eine noch das andere. Es rollt trotzdem. 


daddy_o schrieb:


> die Einzig Sticker waren mies


Sticker? Da ist Einzig ja kundenfreundlich geworden! Bei den "alten" Rädern ist das Label lackiert.


daddy_o schrieb:


> Erst fand ich den Sattel lächerlich, aber nach der ersten längeren Fahrt ziemlich in Ordnung.


Der Sattel ist ziemlich bequem, ja. Ich habe ihn trotzdem gern und schnell entsorgt.


daddy_o schrieb:


> Das Rad wiegt, mit einer Kofferwaage gewogen, 10,6 kg.


Das wundert mich sehr. Rund 2,5 Kilo weniger als mein "B11-56"!

Die neutralen Bewertungen geben inzwischen einen ganz guten Überblick über die möglichen Mängel: Kratzer, Dellen, schlechte Schweißnähte, dezentrierte Laufräder mit losen Speichen. Insofern liege ich mit meinem wohl im Mittelfeld.


daddy_o schrieb:


> Die Kette brauchte ein gutes Öl.


Vorsicht, falls die Kettenlinie nicht stimmt. Das war bei mir so und bei RazorRamon auch. Dann hilft ihr das Öl, schnell abzuspringen. Die Kette nagt dann ein wenig an Speichen und Kettenstrebe, sofern sie nicht lieber reißt. Bei mir hat sie einen Mittelweg gewägt, etwas nagen, dann reißen


----------



## daddy_o (18. Mai 2012)

@peh:
Nachdem ich mich hier etwas eingelesen habe werde ich das Rad am WE mal genau unter die Lupe nehmen. Wieviel Abweichung bei der Kettenlinie ist denn noch akzeptabel? Wie stramm darf die Kette sein? Du siehst ich bin Neuling  .




Die ersten Fahrten haben auf jeden Fall irre Spaß gemacht...
Gruß Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkeldave (18. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen!
Mich interessiert der Rahmen zum Basteln aber ich habe eine Frage an die, die schon so einen Rahmen haben / fahren: Taugt der Rahmen in 54 cm für Leute mit 1,70m Körpergröße ? Hat da jemand Erfahrung? 

Viele Grüße aus dem Schwarzwald
onkeldave


----------



## 1speedtreiber (18. Mai 2012)

onkeldave schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> Mich interessiert der Rahmen zum Basteln aber ich habe eine Frage an die, die schon so einen Rahmen haben / fahren: Taugt der Rahmen in 54 cm für Leute mit 1,70m Körpergröße ? Hat da jemand Erfahrung?
> 
> Viele Grüße aus dem Schwarzwald
> onkeldave



Ich bin mit dem 56er rahmen bei 180cm zufrieden gewesen und könnte mir vorstellen das der 54er bei dir passt,obwohl ja noch einige andere werte wichtig sind..aber da wirst du bestimmt noch einige antworten zu bekommen,denke ich..also meiner meinung müsste der 54er passen,viel spass beim basteln.


----------



## 1speedtreiber (18. Mai 2012)

daddy_o schrieb:


> @peh:
> Nachdem ich mich hier etwas eingelesen habe werde ich das Rad am WE mal genau unter die Lupe nehmen. Wieviel Abweichung bei der Kettenlinie ist denn noch akzeptabel? Wie stramm darf die Kette sein? Du siehst ich bin Neuling  .
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 230693
> ...



Sieht doch gut aus..hab auch eins selber aufgebaut, ist in meiner fotogalerie..viel spass damit...


----------



## daddy_o (19. Mai 2012)

So, jetzt habe ich mal genauer hingeschaut. Der Rahmen macht einen guten Eindruck. Die Schweißnähte sind keine Schönheit, aber gehen rum und haben keine Löcher. Der Rahmen wirkt symetrisch. Die Lager schleifen nicht und haben kein Spiel. Die Speichen sind alle fest angezogen. Das Vorderrad läuft minimal etwas unrund. Der schwarzmatte Lack ist sehr empfindlich. Bremsen funktionieren einwandfrei. Der Lenker hat eine angenehme Breite. Insgesamt finde ich die Sitzposition und Wendigkeit des Bikes super.

Im Vergleich zu einem ebay-Hollandrad, daß ich mal gekauft habe, fällt der erste Eindruck hier besser aus. Ende des Sommers kann ich noch etwas zur Alltagshaltbarkeit sagen.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## 1speedtreiber (19. Mai 2012)

daddy_o schrieb:


> So, jetzt habe ich mal genauer hingeschaut. Der Rahmen macht einen guten Eindruck. Die Schweißnähte sind keine Schönheit, aber gehen rum und haben keine Löcher. Der Rahmen wirkt symetrisch. Die Lager schleifen nicht und haben kein Spiel. Die Speichen sind alle fest angezogen. Das Vorderrad läuft minimal etwas unrund. Der schwarzmatte Lack ist sehr empfindlich. Bremsen funktionieren einwandfrei. Der Lenker hat eine angenehme Breite. Insgesamt finde ich die Sitzposition und Wendigkeit des Bikes super.
> 
> Im Vergleich zu einem ebay-Hollandrad, daß ich mal gekauft habe, fällt der erste Eindruck hier besser aus. Ende des Sommers kann ich noch etwas zur Alltagshaltbarkeit sagen.
> 
> Gruß Thomas



Na das ist doch mal gut wenn es dir spass macht...mir gings genauso..aber pass auf die räder sollen keine seele haben.....wie hier einige schrieben...sag nicht du wurdest nicht gewarnt.....nee wünsch dir viel spass ...dein rad sieht gut aus...


----------



## daddy_o (19. Mai 2012)

Na, klar hat's eine Seele! Eine schwarzmatte.


----------



## 1speedtreiber (19. Mai 2012)

daddy_o schrieb:


> Na, klar hat's eine Seele! Eine schwarzmatte.



Cool


----------



## Levty (19. Mai 2012)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wXw6znXPfy4"]Senor Chang - Gay      - YouTube[/nomedia]

.


----------



## peh (18. Juli 2012)

Einzig speicht jetzt verspielt - und gewagt? - ein: http://www.ebay.de/itm/120951640758

Auch die neutralen und negativen Bewertungen haben leicht zugenommen.


----------



## netdesk (19. Juli 2012)

peh schrieb:


> Auch die neutralen und negativen Bewertungen haben leicht zugenommen.


Die "Überredungsversuche" (manche würden Bestechung sagen...) mit den Einzig Leiberln dürften keine Früchte mehr tragen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peh (19. Juli 2012)

netdesk schrieb:


> Die "Überredungsversuche" (manche würden Bestechung sagen...) mit den Einzig Leiberln dürften keine Früchte mehr tragen...


Verstehe ich richtig, die bieten ein T-Shirt, wenn etwas nicht stimmt?

Ich erhielt etliche Male diesen Text (exakt den gleichen, nur die Flüchtigkeitsfehler wurden einmal durch neue Flüchtigkeitsfehler ersetzt):


> da wir anhand ihrer Bewertung gesehen haben, dass Sie unzufrieden sind mit unserem Service oder Artikel, wollten wir uns in Verbindung mit ihnen setzten mit ihnen.
> Wir würden Ihnen gerne eine Entschädigung anbieten wie eine Rückerstattung oder einen Bonus Artikel. Bitte Teilen Sie uns ihre Telefonnummer mit um die Angelegenheit kurz zu klären.



Anfänglich habe ich mit meiner Fallschilderung reagiert. Darauf gab es keine Reaktion, außer dass fünf, sechs Wochen später der zitierte Mailtext erneut kam.


----------



## daddy_o (19. Juli 2012)

Ich habe mich vor der Bewertung mit denen in Verbindung gesetzt und habe für eine Lapalie 30 direkt erstattet bekommen. Dann gab's eine gute Bewertung. Freundlicher Telefonkontakt.

Übrigens bin immer noch sehr zufrieden mit dem Bike. Der matte Lack ist allerdings sehr empfindlich. Längt sich eine neue Kette wirklich so stark? Ohne Kettenspanner wäre das ziemlich nervig.


----------



## peh (19. Juli 2012)

^ Ich stehe einfach nicht auf Nachverhandlungen. Ich brauchte dringend ein neues Stadtrad. Das Einzig, das mir geschickt wurde, hatte üble Schweißnähte, kleinere Kratzer, mies gefettete Lager. Ohne akuten Bedarf hätte ich das Teil zurückgeschickt. 50 Euro Rückzahlung hätten mich auch nicht glücklicher gemacht. Die Leistung von Einzig war einfach mies, darum ging es.

Ketten: Die längen sich schon gern, deshalb gibt es ja Kettenspanner. Die Einzig-Kette war allerdings eine Katastrophe, ist bei mir "glücklicherweise" schnell gerissen. Jetzt habe ich eine gute Kette drauf und auch die Kettenlinie korrigiert, so gut ich das konnte (ich kann es nicht, aber Einzig konnte es noch weniger), seither ist Ruhe.


----------



## 1speedtreiber (19. Juli 2012)

Kettenlinie mit dem mitgelieferten innenlager plus campa veloce kurbel plus sm flip-flop lfrs inkl kmc kette hat sofort gepasst und läuft wie am ersten tag


----------



## netdesk (19. Juli 2012)

peh schrieb:


> Verstehe ich richtig, die bieten ein T-Shirt, wenn etwas nicht stimmt?


Ich hab damals nur eine neutrale Bewertung abgegeben, weil die Abwicklung alles andere als normal war. Ich glaub das hab ich eh schon ein paar Seiten vorher mal kurz ausgeführt. Nach ein paar Tagen hab ich dann den gleichen Text wie du bekommen und denen dann meine Telefonnummer gegeben. Nach ein paar Stunden, oder vielleicht wars auch ein paar Tage später, weiß nicht mehr, kam dann der Anruf von einer Einzig Mitarbeiterin. Es stehe eine wichtige Evaluierung durch eBay bevor und ich solle doch bitte meine Bewertung widerrufen. Dafür schicken Sie mir einen vorgefertigten Text den ich im entsprechenden eBay Formular angeben soll. Sobald die Bewertung dann widerrufen ist, bekomme ich ein Einzig T-Shirt zugeschickt. Ich hab der Dame am Telefon dann brav meine T-Shirt Größe gesagt und noch mitgespielt weil ich neugierig war was da noch kommt. Widerrufen hab ich die Bewertung aber nicht.
Über den Rahmen für das Geld kann ich nicht meckern. Der Anbieter ist aber sehr mit Vorsicht zu genießen.


----------



## daddy_o (19. Juli 2012)

@peh: Was für eine Kette hast Du denn genommen?

Gruß Thomas


----------



## peh (19. Juli 2012)

^ Die KMC K-710, ein Schwergewicht und nicht leichtgängig, aber verdammt verlässlich. Gibt es für 11,80 Euro bei eBay.


----------



## daddy_o (19. Juli 2012)

peh schrieb:


> ^ Die KMC K-710, ein Schwergewicht und nicht leichtgängig, aber verdammt verlässlich. Gibt es für 11,80 Euro bei eBay.



Danke. Die montierte Kette scheint wirklich nicht die beste zu sein. Abgesprungen ist sie bisher nicht, aber beim kräftigen Reintreten gibt sie manchmal ein Alarmgeräusch. Kommt also weg.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## deineMama (10. August 2012)

Weiß jemand wie man das Logo am Oberrohr abkriegt? Ich hab letzte Woche das schwarze Einzig-G12 bekommen, und soweit modifiziert, aber das Logo stört mich. Im Moment ist es mit schwarzem PVC-Band umwickelt, aber schöner wär's richtig entfernt.

Die Buchstaben wirken leicht erhoben, aber man kann keine Ecke zum Abschälen finden... Ist da noch ne Schicht Klarlack drauf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RazorRamon (11. August 2012)

Bei den Modellen mit lackiertem Logo hast du Pech, das lässt sich nicht entfernen, ohne die Lackierung zu beschädigen. Es soll aber auch Modelle mit geklebtem Logo geben, wohl die neueren Exemplare, jedenfalls habe ich davon irgendwo gelesen.

Bei mir ist das Einzig-Logo jeweils unter Carbonfolie verschwunden. Ansonsten kannst Du höchstens noch überlackieren.


----------



## deineMama (11. August 2012)

Ich hab eig. das allerneuste Modell, die grad auf Ebay verscherbelt werden. Aber das wirkt nicht wirklich wie ein Sticker.

Hast du ein Link wo man so ne schwarze Folie kaufen kann? Carbonfolie, ist das dann Carbon look? Ich häts eig. gern schwarz matt wie der restliche Rahmen, aber find keinen Sticker zum bestellen.


----------



## daddy_o (11. August 2012)

Bei mir waren es billig wirkende Aufkleber auf Rahmen und Lenker. Habe ich sofort problemlos abgezogen.


----------



## peh (11. August 2012)

deineMama schrieb:


> Hast du ein Link wo man so ne schwarze Folie kaufen kann?


"Folie matt schwarz" bei eBay einzutippen, wäre ein Anfang 

Carbonfolie hat einen Carbonlook, klar.

Das *hier* dürfte das günstigste Angebot sein.


----------



## daddy_o (14. August 2012)

Klasse. Jetzt habe ich auch Unstimmigkeiten mit diesem Händler. Eigentlich eine einfache Sache. Ich habe zwei Teile nacheinander ersteigert und habe den Gesamtpreis mit einmal Porto erfragt. Dann bekam ich eine mail mit ( richtiger ) Gesamtsumme, die ich auf das Konto der Firma direkt überweisen soll.

Damit habe ich aber keinen Käuferschutz und eigentlich sollten die jeweiligen Einzelzahlungen erst an ebay gehen. Bei Bitte um afterbuy/ paypal Zahlung an Einzig kam eine aussaglose Antwort.

Was ist denn da los? Habe mich mal an ebay gewandt, um zu Fragen ob das so in deren Sinne ist.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## netdesk (14. August 2012)

Lass dich bloß auf keine Überweisung ein. Zahl lieber zweimal die Versandkosten wenn du die Teile unbedingt haben möchtest und es sich nicht anders lösen lässt. Zwar hat bei mir unterm Strich alles funktinoiert und die Ware ist irgendwann auch angekommen. Die Geschäftspraktiken des Händlers sind aber alles andere als üblich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## newt3 (14. August 2012)

es ist technisch wohl oft in der zahlungsabwicklung hinterlegt, dass es per paypal nicht möglich ist versandkosten zu sparen.

per überweisung isses halt möglich aber keinen käuferschutz, wie du richtig sagst.

----------------
meist will der verkäufer da auch gar nichts dran ändern (vorher) oder kann's garnicht (im nachhinein).

ist ja immerhin 'ne faire geste von ihm diesen technisch so nicht angebotenen 'kombiversand' überhaupt (per überweisung) zu aktzeptieren.
*-->das jetzt als "Unstimmigkeiten mit diesem Händler" zu titulieren ist dann irgendwie schon etwas vermessen* zumal mal sowas vorher auch klar und deutlich erfragen kann.
-->2 kartons sind's wohl immernoch oder er muss in einen größeren  umpacken. gewichtsklasse beim versand ist für ihn je nach versand evtl  auch teurer.....ein rahmenset incl karton geht unter 10kg bei 2 stück  incl verpackung wird das wohl nichts bei diesen rahmen)

was du machen kannst:
bezahl das eine per paypal direkt über die ebay kaufabwicklung (dann isses abgesichert). über die paypal bestätigungsmail siehst ja dann auch die email-zahlungsadresse.
für das zweite loggst dich direkt bei paypal ein. und gibts eben den betrag für das zweite rad (ohne versand) und entsprechende ebay betreffnummer sowie den versandhinweis mit an. man kann schließlich auch direkt über paypal-mailadresse geld senden und nicht nur über die zahlungsabwicklung.
->das zweite wird so höchstwahrscheinlich per käuferschutz abgesichert sein
->das risiko, dass er den zusammenhang beider zahlungen nicht direkt zuordnen kann oder möchte besteht ebenfalls. dann müßtest halt den zweiten versand noch nachzahlen oder eben rückabwickeln
---->dennoch versuch isses wert. kannst ihn ja per mail auch über dein vorhaben in kenntnis setzen wirklich stimmt er diesem weg ja zu. technisch wird er keine möglichkeit haben die paypal summe + einmal versand *im nachhinein *für den käufer zusammenzufassen. privat haben wir das mit 'nem kumpel mal testweise versucht und da war es übehaupt nicht möglich die summe zu korrigieren - logisch auch paypal will ja geld verdienen.
ob's über afterbuy irgendwie geht keine ahnung aber ganz ehrlich: wer in der preisklasse kauft sollte doch bitte nicht erwarten, dass der verkäufer jedes feature seines zahlungsabwicklungsprogramms kennt oder extra für dich durchforstet.

wenn du's sauber und sicher haben willst:
zahl sie extra und gut ist.
das nächste mal bist so schlau und fragst eben vorher.

meine meinung dazu.
--------------------------------------

wenn's dir halt plötzlich insgesamt 15 eur zu teuer ist dann tritt halt vom kauf beider zurück. 'nen guter stahlrahmen hält wenn man ihn nicht vergammeln läßt oder zu schrott fährt ein leben lang - was sind da 15 eur.
ob die einzig rahmen halt so lange halten? oder ob etwas mehr geld und andere quali eben langfristig doch besser wären, wäre dann auch so ein thema.


----------



## netdesk (14. August 2012)

newt3 schrieb:


> ob's über afterbuy irgendwie geht keine ahnung aber ganz ehrlich: wer in der preisklasse kauft sollte doch bitte nicht erwarten, dass der verkäufer jedes feature seines zahlungsabwicklungsprogramms kennt oder extra für dich durchforstet.



von einem händler der hunderte artikel für teilweise mehrere hundert euro verkauft, darf man sehr wohl erwarten, dass er sich mit seinem verwendeten bezahlsystem auskennt und auseinandersetzt.

von der idee, den betrag manuell über paypal zu senden, rate ich ab. der kommunikations- und kooperationswille des händlers ist sehr eingeschränkt. ich kann mir sehr gut vorstellen, dass die zahlung ganz einfach nicht zugeordnet aber auch nicht zurückbezahlt wird. dann kannst dus dir zwar über paypal zurückholen, hast aber die scherereien. wenns nicht um horrende summen an versandkosten geht, dann zahl die versandkosten einfach zweimal und freu dich, dass du einen günstigen, guten stahlrahmen - oder was auch immer - ersteigert hast. das ist mit diesem händler sicher der unkomplizierteste weg, der am ehesten funktioniert.


----------



## daddy_o (14. August 2012)

@newt3:

Afterbuy Zusammenfassung mehrerer Artikel geht bei anderen Händlern. Diese sagen dann aber auch explizit, daß bei Kauf mehrerer Artikel nur einmal Porto bezahlt werden muß. Dein Beispiel zwei Rahmen sehe ich ein. Bei mir wäre es ein Vorbau in den Rahmenkarton reingelegt. Ob das dann auch in der Versandabteilung klappt bleibt wirklich fraglich.

Traurig finde ich nur die Kommunikation. Wird aber bestimmt klappen, und zu dem Preis kommt der Rahmen bei mir erstmal auf "Lager". Der Begriff "Unstimmigkeit" kommt von ebay.


----------



## newt3 (14. August 2012)

"von einem händler der hunderte artikel für teilweise mehrere hundert  euro verkauft, darf man sehr wohl erwarten, dass er sich mit seinem  verwendeten bezahlsystem auskennt und auseinandersetzt"
->*billigst kaufen* aber besten service erwarten. jeder wacht irgendwann auf und merkt, dass das nicht zusammenpaßt.

-----------------------------------------------------------------

"Afterbuy Zusammenfassung mehrerer Artikel geht bei anderen Händlern."
->schrieb ich bereits: nur wenn diese es bei einstellen des artikels bewußt so vorgesehen haben.
ob nachträglich korrektur der gesamtbeträge einpflegbar ist weiß ich nicht - ich glaube es nicht - zumal diese kaufabwicklungssysteme ja meist auf % basis der umgesetzten und über ihr system abgewickelten gesamtbeträge ihre gelder beim händler einnehmen und sicher nicht daran interessiert sind das eben diese beträge im nachhinnein (warum auch immer) gedrückt werden.

----------------------------------------

"Der Begriff "Unstimmigkeit" kommt von ebay."

->genau deshalb hab ich ihn so nochmal verwendet

'ne unstimmigkeit im normalen wortlaut ist ja eigentlich kein thema und man kann durchaus kleinigkeiten so benennen *aber wenn ich beim thema ebay von einer umstimmigkeit spreche
->dann ist das eben 'ne sache wo wirklich was schief läuft. faul ist usw*
*
und faul(oder unwissenend) warst in dem fall nur du, der sich da nicht vor kauf informiert hat ob kombiversand überhaupt möglich ist. das meinte ich eben mit vermessen, dass ganze als unstimmigkeit zu titulieren (solange im ebay sinn gemeint was du ja nun sogar bejat hast)

*man muss auch mal bedenken
- nicht immer liegen zwei artikel im selben lager
- nicht immer haben versender einen konfektionierer oder wie man das so nenn der ware zusammenpackt (in deinem fall den vorbau in den karton)
hängt überall zeit, logistischer aufwand usw dahinter und wer gar noch 'ne gedruckte rechnung oder 'nen gedruckten lieferschein beilegt wird auch hier nochmal abändern müssen/wollen 
* --->sprich wenn's fürs zusammenkonfektionieren der bestellten ware ganz einfach kein prozess da ist kann's nicht gemacht werden und eben auch kein kombiversand angeboten werden.*
klar kann man sagen braucht den kunden alles nicht zu interessieren aber wenn ein händler diesem oder jenem kundenwunsch mit einem 'geht nicht' verneint wird das schon seine gründe haben (und vielleicht interessieren die ja dann doch)

in deinen fall:
- es ist dir angeboten worden (also bekommt ers irgendwie hin)
- nachträgliches einpflegen(höchstwahrscheinlich) per afterbuy oder paypal in zusammenhang mit ebay nicht möglich

------
irgendwie wiederhol ich mich.

ps: über die restliche kommunikation mit konkret diesem händler wissen andere besser bescheid. da kenn ich mich nicht aus.


----------



## daddy_o (14. August 2012)

Viel Geschreibe um 3,90. Wenn etwas nicht oder nur mit Direktüberweisung ohne Käuferschutz möglich ist muß man das einfach kommunizieren.


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

So, jetzt wird´s noch wunderlicher. Habe gerade über ebay die Gesamtsumme über paypal bezahlt. Da stand auf einmal:
_Sie haben *EUR 12,99* an Versandkosten für Artikel von www_einzig-bikes_com gespart_

Also nur 5,90 für Rahmen und Vorbau. Der Kombiversand macht die Sache also noch günstiger als eine Einzelbestellung! 

Oder der Versandrabatt wurde mir gerade eingeräumt. Keine Ahnung....

Gruß Thomas


----------



## daddy_o (14. August 2012)

Traurigerweise wußte der Verkäufer von diesem Versandrabatt nichts, wie ich gerade erfahren habe.

Macht ebay da eigenmächtig Rabatte? Alles sehr merkwürdig.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## netdesk (14. August 2012)

Bei mir wußten Sie plötzlich auch nichts mehr von der Zahlung, obwohl der Artikel in eBay schon als versendet markiert wurde.
In Afterbuy sei die Zahlung nicht angekommen...
Ich glaub bei mir wurde der Artikel bei eBay nur als versendet markiert, damit die Zahlung von eBay an den Händler weitergeleitet wird. Da gibts ja, ich glaub seit vorigem Jahr, eine Frist, dass die Zahlung über Paypal erst an den Händler weitergeleitet wird, wenn der Artikel als versendet markiert wurde. Also markiern die den Artikeln als versendet damit Sie Kohle sehn. Erst dann wird er wirklich verschickt... Ein paar Tage nachdem er als versendet markiert wurde, hab ich dann mal per E-Mail nach einer Paketnummer gefragt. Da wurde ich einige Tage mit einzeiligen E-Mails hingehalten. Erst nach einem Anruf (ca. eine Woche nachdem der Artikel als versendet markiert wurde) wurde das Paket  laut Pakettracking tatsächlich verschickt.
Wie auch immer - sehr dubiose Behandlung bei diesem Händler. Deshalb: Am besten den einfachsten, unkompliziertesten, rechtlich sichersten Weg wählen, der am wenigsten (am besten gar keine) Kommunikation mit dem Händler erfordert. Und dann freuen, dass man günstig gekauft hat.


----------



## posedown (16. August 2012)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Übrigens habe ich nicht gelogen, ich fahre wirklich so ein Rad. Und das jetzt seit 3 Wochen im dienstlichen Stadtverkehr. Ich habe dann meine neu gekaufte Messenger Bag umhängen, und mache damit bestimmt viel Eindruck. Das Rad ist insgesamt sein Geld wirklich wert, und nicht nur der Rahmen. Damit kann ich locker ein paar Jahre ohne Ärger durch die Gegend düsen, bis ich vielleicht mal das ein oder andere Teilchen erneuern muss. Aber das ist bei Edelbikes nicht anders. Immerhin war bei der Lieferung sogar das Kettenschloss richtig rum montiert, im Gegensatz zu einem "Fixie-Inc", welches ein Vielfaches vom "Einzig" gekostet hat. Welches der Räder sich am ehesten armortisiert haben wird, ist wohl leicht zu erraten .........



Hallo,

ich bin durch die google Suche auf deinen Beitrag hier gekommen.

Kannst du mir bitte sagen, ob du noch zufrieden mit dem Bike bist, oder was man unbedingt beachten sollte.
Bin nämlich kurz vorm Kauf...

Vielen Dank und liebe Grüße

EDIT: Ups, hab jetzt erst den kompletten Thread entdeckt. Vorher sah ich irgendwie nur deinen einzelnen Beitrag.


----------



## netdesk (17. August 2012)

posedown schrieb:


> [...] oder was man unbedingt beachten sollte.



Ich hab damals lang im WWW nachgelesen. Das Komplettrad dürft nicht der Hammer sein. Bei den Laufrädern und Anbauteilen liest viel von Schwierigkeiten. Auch wenn RazorRamon seinen Beiträgen nach mit seinem Rad zufrieden ist. Die Streuung dürft aber sehr breit sein. Also kann sein, dass du einwandfreie Teile bekommst. Kann aber auch sein, dass die Komponenten kompletter Müll sind.
Also nur den Recherchen nach empfehle ich, nur den Rahmen zu ersteigern und den Rest woanders zusammen zu kaufen. Wennst selbst ein paar alte Teile in der Ramschksite hast, geht das mit finanziell vertretbarem Aufwand.


----------



## daddy_o (17. August 2012)

Ach, das Komplettrad ist für den Preis nicht schlecht. Aber du hast recht, wenn ich den Umbau meines Shimano Rennrads damit vergleiche fühlt das Chinarad nicht so wertig an. Die Rahmengeometrie des Einzigs macht in der Stadt aber irre Spaß. Was kann man bei einem Stahlrahmen für 50 Takken verkehrt machen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peh (17. August 2012)

netdesk schrieb:


> Also nur den Recherchen nach empfehle ich, nur den Rahmen zu ersteigern und den Rest woanders zusammen zu kaufen.


Genau hier würde ich vehement widersprechen. Selbst wenn man nicht so einen missglückten Rahmen erhält wie ich, so erhält man doch bleischwere Heizungsrohrqualität, schlecht lackiert, mit billigen Ausfallenden und fragwürdigen Schweißnähten.

Meine Meinung: Entweder das Komplettrad (keinesfalls über 200 Euro dafür ausgeben) oder selbst was Besseres aufbauen, wobei ein Hauptproblem beim Selbstaufbau der Laufradsatz ist. Fixed ist absurd teuer. Gebraucht einen schönen Rahmen zu kaufen oder neu einen günstigen On-One oder so, ist dagegen kein Problem und relativ günstig.


----------



## 1speedtreiber (17. August 2012)

@ posedown...im gegensatz zu meinem direkten vorredner..mit seinem unglücksrad...bin ich mit dem rahmenset von einzig sehr zufrieden gewesen..gute  schweissnähte...lackierung einwandfrei ...kleber ok...ausfallenden gerade..nur das steuerlager war sch...das innenlager habe ich genommen und es passte,auch im gegensatz zu einigen hier,sofort mit guter kettenline..habe sm-parts fixed/free lfrs genommen und kann nicht im geringsten klagen..einen rahmen für ca 70euro inkl versand ist vertretbar...der rest ist steuerlager von ritchey in schwarz,kurbel und bremskörper campa...ich kanns nur sagen hols dir..auch wenn nur als rahmenset


----------



## posedown (17. August 2012)

Danke für die Antworten.

Hab gerade das EINZIG Matt Schwarz/Gold für 161.- per Auktion bekommen...


----------



## RazorRamon (17. August 2012)

peh schrieb:


> .....mit billigen Ausfallenden ...........


 
Was für ein Quatsch (sorry für die Ausdrucksweise)!

Wozu brauche ich an einem Singlespeeder "teure" Ausfallenden, wenn es die "billigen" tun? 

Ich garantiere, die Ausfallenden der Einzig-Bikes werden NIE irgendwelche Probleme bereiten, die funktionieren einwandfrei. Natürlich kriegen Materialfetischisten beim Betrachten nicht reihenweise alle einen Orgasmus, aber das passiert realistisch betrachtet, nicht mal bei den allerteuersten, die ich teilweise übrigens auch hässlich finde!

@Posedown: Du hast ja den kompletten Thread gefunden. Nach wie vor bin ich zufrieden mit meinem Einzig. Einige Details habe ich ja modifiziert, aber außer einem Plattfuß gab es noch keinen Defekt bisher, bei härtestem Einsatz, mit nicht wenig Anteil unbefestigter Wege.


----------



## 1speedtreiber (17. August 2012)

posedown schrieb:


> Danke für die Antworten.
> 
> Hab gerade das EINZIG Matt Schwarz/Gold für 161.- per Auktion bekommen...



Glückwunsch und viel spass mit deinem stahlrenner..denk an bilder


----------



## Fixie-Noob (18. August 2012)

@posedown: Genau das Bike hab ich auch beobachtet. 161â¬ sind ja echt ein Schnapper! GlÃ¼ckwunsch! Ich hab bei Einzig mal angefragt, ob man evtl. das Bike Alloy





auch in der Farbkombi des Bike Matt bekommen kann. Antwort noch nicht erhalten.


----------



## gotboost (18. August 2012)

Wow, das ist mal echt gar nicht mal so schön, dafür günstig.


----------



## kurbel_jim (18. August 2012)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Ich garantiere, die Ausfallenden der Einzig-Bikes werden NIE irgendwelche Probleme bereiten, die funktionieren einwandfrei.



bitte schriftlich mit Unterschrift


----------



## peh (18. August 2012)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Was für ein Quatsch (sorry für die Ausdrucksweise)!


Kein Problem, ich weiß ja, dass Du es so siehst. Ich weiß auch, dass Du weißt, wie ordentliche Ausfallenden aussehen und dass es weniger um Ästhetik, vielmehr um Funktionalität und Belastbarkeit geht. Die Kette bei Einzig nachzuspannen, ist kein Vergnügen. Zu den miesen Ausfallenden gesellen sich übelste Kettenspanner - und für die Ewigkeit ist bei Einzig gar nichts.

So lange es für 126 Euro einen ordentlichen On-One-Rahmen gibt, findet sich schwerlich ein Grund, einen Einzig-Rahmen zu kaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RazorRamon (18. August 2012)

peh schrieb:


> Die Kette bei Einzig nachzuspannen, ist kein Vergnügen.


Das kann ich für mich zwar bestätigen, aber das liegt nicht am Einzig, sondern daran, dass ich noch nie im Leben Vergnügen bei Wartungsarbeiten hatte. 

Neuaufbau oder Teiletausch, ja, das macht mir Spaß, aber Kettespannen .......................................................

Der On-One für 99,- Pfund ist aber ein Schnäppchen, natürlich nur, wenn man auf der Insel wohnt, und nicht noch die Frachtkosten drauf bekommt. 

Gegen einen Einzig Rahmen inkl. Gabel unter 80 Euro oder das Komplettfixie unter 180 Euro ist einfach nichts auszusetzen, das sind reelle Angebote.

Das Alu-Einzig hingegen würde ich aus Prinzip nicht fahren.


----------



## daddy_o (18. August 2012)

@posedown:
Willkommen im Club.

Bring aber etwas Geduld beim Versand mit. Es scheint sich zu bewahrheiten, daß Einzig den Artikel als verschickt markiert aber erst losschickt, wenn die Zahlung von ebay bei denen ist.


----------



## kurbel_jim (19. August 2012)

'ne Kette zu spannen ist schon ziemlich hart


----------



## Fixie-Noob (19. August 2012)

Oh ja! Die Muttern des Hinterrades lösen, das Rad etwas nach hinten ziehen und die Schrauben wieder festziehen ist echt voll fies krass....

Ich versteh nicht, was daran so schwierig sein soll!


----------



## RazorRamon (19. August 2012)

Fixie-Noob schrieb:


> Ich versteh nicht, was daran so schwierig sein soll!


Ich hatte ja nur gesagt, es macht mir keinen Spaß, von schwierig lese ich nirgends etwas.

kurbel_jim findet es "hart", was immer er damit meint, was aber auch nicht zwingend mit "schwierig" gleichzusetzen ist.

Aber, der Moment, in der die Kette frisch gespannt ist, den genieße ich durchaus, nur die Tätigkeit an sich, die hat für mich wenig Charme. Aber das ist durchaus subjektiv.


----------



## peh (19. August 2012)

Fixie-Noob schrieb:


> Ich versteh nicht, was daran so schwierig sein soll!


Die Kettenspannung verändert sich beim Einzig deutlich, je stärker man die Schraube anzieht. Da man die Spannung aber nur bei gelöster Schraube ändern kann, ist das ein nervenaufreibendes Trial 'n' Error  Die Kettenspanner sind krumm und biegsam und alles andere als eine gute Hilfe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kurbel_jim (19. August 2012)

warum dann nicht weglassen?


----------



## peh (19. August 2012)

kurbel_jim schrieb:


> warum dann nicht weglassen?


Was meinst Du? Ausfallenden weglassen? Streben weglassen? Muttern weglassen? Das würde zu neuen Problemen führen 

Dass ein Weglassen der Kettenspanner nichts verbessern würde, geht aus meiner Beschreibung klar hervor.


----------



## RazorRamon (19. August 2012)

peh schrieb:


> Die Kettenspannung verändert sich beim Einzig deutlich, je stärker man die Schraube anzieht.


 
Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass Du die Achsmuttern mit "die Schraube" meinst.

Dieser Effekt tritt bei allen Zweirädern auf, wenn das Hinterrad von zwei Streben gehalten wird. Dadurch dass die beim Festschrauben der Mutter zusammen gezogen werden, wandert die Achsmitte nach hinten, und erhöht die Kettenspannung.

Das ist kein "Problem" von Einzig-Rahmen, das war bisher sogar bei allen meinen Motorrädern mit Kette der Fall, und dort war wesentlich mehr Material verbaut.

Nein, Kette Spannen ist auch beim Einzig ein Klacks, und kann u.U. sogar Spaß machen, meinetwegen!


----------



## peh (19. August 2012)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass Du die Achsmuttern mit "die Schraube" meinst.


Sorry, Muttern natürlich, ja.


RazorRamon schrieb:


> Dieser Effekt tritt bei allen Zweirädern auf, wenn das Hinterrad von zwei Streben gehalten wird. Dadurch dass die beim Festschrauben der Mutter zusammen gezogen werden, wandert die Achsmitte nach hinten, und erhöht die Kettenspannung.


 Was willst Du damit sagen? Dass sich die Kette bei einem Specialized Roll 1 genauso mies einstellen lässt wie beim Einzig? Ich weise die ganze Zeit darauf hin, dass dem nicht so ist, werde aber offenbar nicht verstanden.

An Rädern schrauben macht oft viel Spaß. Am Einzig rumzuschrauben, macht keinen Spaß, und das liegt am Material.

Carbonfolie drüberkleben ändert am Müll, der drunter steckt, nichts. Obwohl, selbst das siehst Du ja anders.


----------



## RazorRamon (19. August 2012)

peh schrieb:


> Was willst Du damit sagen?


Genau das, was ich gesagt habe. Der Effekt, dass sich die vorher eingestelle Kettenspannung weiter erhöht, sobald man die Achsmuttern anzieht, tritt bei allen Einspurfahrzeugen mit zwei Hinterbaustreben auf, weil das bauartbedingt ist. 

Das hat mit Einzig gar nichts zu tun! Das ist bei edlen und teuren Motorrädern genauso der Fall!

Ach ja, ICH kann auch beim Einzig die Kette spannen, ganz souverän!


----------



## kurbel_jim (19. August 2012)

selbst für das wandern gibts einen kniff


----------



## posedown (23. August 2012)

Mein EINZIG Rad ist gestern angekommen. Ich möchte gern die Bremsen wechseln. Kann ich ein paar Shimano 105er ranmachen? Oder gibt´s da etwas sinnvolleres?

Und den Lenker möchte ich tauschen. Kann ich dieses Fixie Track Drop Bar Lenker - Fixie/Singlespeed/Rennrad | eBay Modell nehmen und würden die vorhandenen Bremshebel oben passen?


----------



## 1speedtreiber (24. August 2012)

na klar kannst du shimano 105 anbauen..denk nur an die schenkellänge..ich selber hab die campa veloce angebaut..miche performance geht auch..gibts beides bei ebay..die miche waren mir die liebsten..gibts in schwarz matt oder poliert..inkl versand ca 32 euro...wobei ich die miche an anderen rädern benutzt hab
der lenker ist mir etwas zu teuer..gibt andere die günstiger sind und vorallem dann nicht aus stahl(ist aber geschmacksache)..weiss jetzt nicht was du für einen lenker dran hat aber für den gezeigten lenker würde ich rennradbremsgriffe nehmen..es sein denn du willst oben,also fast am vorbau die bremshebel anbauen..zb promax oder ähnliches..dann gehts auch mit kleinen hebelchen sozusagen..


----------



## lopes (27. August 2012)

Seit heute bin ich auch unter den Einzig-Besitzern...habe mir recht günstig ein Komplettrad auf der eBucht geschossen. Aber im Gegensatz zu den meisten hier kein stählernes Einzig, sondern das aus Alu.

Nach 30min. der erste Eindruck:
Lack ist sehr empfindlich (einmal falsch angeschaut und der Kratzer ist da), Tektro-Bremsen sind "filigran", Verarbeitung des Rahmens sieht hochwertig aus. Kurbeln und Pedale sind nicht berauschend, das war aber wohl klar. LRS ist vernünftig zentriert und wirkt hochwertiger als er ist.

Mal schauen was die erste Ausfahrt mit einem Fixie so bringt. 
Bin bisher zufrieden muss ich sagen.


----------



## peh (27. August 2012)

Ich war überrascht, als ich heute in der Bucht 59er Einzig Rahmen sah. Weg von den Kindergrößen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## posedown (27. August 2012)

Das Alu Bike von EINZIG is aber teuer geworden. Gab´s das nicht letzte Woche noch für 319.- per Sofortkauf?

Jetzt 499.-


----------



## lopes (27. August 2012)

posedown schrieb:


> Das Alu Bike von EINZIG is aber teuer geworden. Gab´s das nicht letzte Woche noch für 319.- per Sofortkauf?
> 
> Jetzt 499.-



Ja. Die Preise haben Samstag dann so extrem angezogen.
Dafür würd ich mir das aber definitiv nicht holen! VIEL zu teuer. 
Unter 300,- ist in Ordnung, 319,- fand ich persönlich schon zu viel.

Morgen kommen an mein Einzig erst einmal ein neues Innenlager + Kurbel. Die taugen mir nicht.


----------



## xelleron (30. August 2012)

Guten Morgen,
mein 1. Beitrag hier in dem Forum. War / bin auf der Suche nach einem Singlespeed und bin dabei auf das Einzig Alloy gestoÃen.
Den Rahmen kann man ja einzeln kaufen oder halt als Kpl-Bike. Was wÃ¼rdet ihr empfehlen? Und lag das Kpl-Bike echt vor kurzem bei 319â¬?


----------



## lopes (30. August 2012)

xelleron schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> mein 1. Beitrag hier in dem Forum. War / bin auf der Suche nach einem Singlespeed und bin dabei auf das Einzig Alloy gestoßen.
> Den Rahmen kann man ja einzeln kaufen oder halt als Kpl-Bike. Was würdet ihr empfehlen? Und lag das Kpl-Bike echt vor kurzem bei 319?



Ein neuer seelenloser Einzigbesitzer! 
Ja, das Kpl-Bike war wirklich für 319 drin. Allerdings hat das wohl kaum jemand wirklich bezahlt. Die Preisvorschläge dürften alle unter 300 inkl. Versand gelegen haben.
Mehr ist das aber wirklich auch nicht wert...  Rahmen ist aber recht gut verarbeitet und bei mir sind die Probleme, die die anderen haben mit ihren Stahlrahmen auch nicht aufgetreten. 
Aber aufpassen: Der Lack ist wirklich sehr sehr sehr empfindlich...


----------



## daddy_o (30. August 2012)

Bei mir ist die Odyssee nach zwei Wochen zu ende gegangen. Die Dame von Einzig war im Urlaub und die Vertretung wohl überfordert. Gab ein kleines Wiedergutmachpräsent obendrauf.

Zum Glück bin ich immer schnell unterwegs. Dann kann sich niemand den Chromrahmen so genau ansehen  .

Das war defintiv meine letzte Einzig-Bestellung. You get what you pay for...


----------



## xelleron (30. August 2012)

Danke für die Antwort.
Habe mir inzwischen nur den Rahmen mit Preisvorschlag für 99 gekauft.
Ob ich den Rahmen behalte, mache ich von meinen vorhandenen Laufrädern abhängig (Vuelta Superlite). Hoffe die passen...


----------



## Shmendric (31. August 2012)

Na toll, Ihr macht mir das Leben bzw. meine eigentlich schon gefällte Entscheidung nun wirklich nicht einfacher... 

_Eigentlich_ war ich über die Internetsuche nach Fixies (anschließend wurde mir klar, dass ich ein Singlespeed und kein Fixie möchte) und einem gefundenen Bild vom Bike Alloy bei EINZIG gelandet, fand den Preis für meine Bedürfnisse* aber zu hoch. _Eigentlich_ hatte ich mich Anfang der Woche dann bereits auf das matt-schwarze EINZIG eingeschossen, weil mir das Bike White "zu weiß" war und war kurz vorm Ordern auf Amazon. Nachdem ich aber bei eBay gesehen habe, dass dort auch Auktionen für das Bike laufen mit eventuell günstigeren Preisen, habe ich doch nicht bestellt und zwei, drei Bikes beobachtet. Weitere Internetsuchen nach Erfahrungsberichten usw. später, bin ich nun hier gelandet und bin erstaunt über die _alten_ Preise - sowohl die günstigen für das Alloy als auch die krass-überteuerten 1.200  vor einiger Zeit...

Sooo, genug Vorgeplänkel - bevor ich weiterschreibe, outte ich mich (wie oben bereits vermutbar) als absoluten Bikeunkundigen, weshalb ich auch nicht in Erwägung ziehe, einen nackten Rahmen + Einzelteile zu ordern und dann zu basteln (wobei mir das sicherlich richtig Spass machen würde). Unter Umständen (bzw. wegen der Qualität einiger Teile bei den EINZIG Bikes wohl zwingend) werde ich nach und nach aufrüsten/pimpen... 

Was wollte ich denn jetzt eigentlich fragen?!  

Hmmm... ob oder ob nicht ich mir ein EINZIG Bike holen soll, da scheiden sich wohl die Geister, aber dieser Entschluss steht _eigentlich_ fest. Im Raum steht wohl  noch eher der Preis, wieviel man für das Bike aktuell zahlen sollte. Vielleicht also mal andere Fragen (ich wiederhole) eines Unkundigen:

- Welche Werkzeuge werde ich benötigen, um das Bike zu montieren?
- Welche Teile sollte ich überprüfen bzw. andere zwingend kaufen, um direkt austauschen zu können?
- Einfetten und so habe ich ja bereits öfter gelesen, aber wie und mit was?

Um meine Unkenntnis direkt zu Anfang nicht noch mehr zur Blöße zu stellen, belasse ich es für den Anfang mal bei den drei Fragen und freue mich auf Antworten!!!

*: 3km Arbeitsweg, Schönwetter-Radfahrer, seit 15 Jahren kein eigenes Bike besessen


----------



## xelleron (31. August 2012)

Mir ging es genau wie Dir. Fahre überwiegend mit nem Rennrad, wollte jetzt aber noch ein SS aufbauen.
Und da mir das Alloy gefallen hat, aber nicht der Preis für die Komponenten, habe ich nur wie geschrieben den Rahmen gekauft und werde in der "kalten" Zeit das Ding mit hochwertigen Dingen bestücken.
Wird mein erster Selbstbau und sicher mit einigen Fragen bestückt werden.
Mein Rahmen wurde heute verschickt und wenn ich ihn habe, werde ich ein paar Detailsaufnahmen posten.


----------



## peh (31. August 2012)

Shmendric schrieb:


> Was wollte ich denn jetzt eigentlich fragen?!


Lies Dir diesen Thread mal durch! Guter Überblick über günstige Modelle!



Shmendric schrieb:


> - Welche Werkzeuge werde ich benötigen, um das Bike zu montieren?


Mit einem Satz Maulschlüssel und einem Inbus-Schlüsselsatz solltest Du klarkommen.

Sinnvoll darüber hinaus sind Kettennieter, gutes Kugellagerfett, Speichenschlüssel, Konterschlüssel für die Naben ...


Shmendric schrieb:


> - Welche Teile sollte ich überprüfen bzw. andere zwingend kaufen, um direkt austauschen zu können?


Was nicht funktioniert, meldet sich von selbst 

Die Laufräder sollten rund und leicht laufen, die Speichenspannung sollte gleichmäßig und nicht zu locker sein, der Lenker sollte sich ohne nennenswerten Widerstand bewegen lassen. Die Kettenlinie sollte gerade sein.


Shmendric schrieb:


> - Einfetten und so habe ich ja bereits öfter gelesen, aber wie und mit was?


Steuersatz und Naben, falls nötig. Mit einem guten Kugellagerfett - was ein gutes Kugellagerfett ist, wird in Radforen in endlosen Threads diskutiert. Ob Du Dir die Bastelei und Schweinerei antun willst, musst Du selbst wissen. Kannst auch ein Fuji etc. kaufen und bist qualitativ gleich in ganz anderen Regionen als bei Einzig. Für die Kette Oil of Rohloff


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shmendric (31. August 2012)

likhilneon schrieb:


> Oder wir sammeln 1000Euro und bestellen 10 Fixies direkt...
> http://www.alibaba.com/countrysearch/TW/fixed-gear-bike.html


 
...ist eigentlich aus dieser (Schnaps)idee mal was geworden - zumal es ja "nur" $1000 wären und nicht Euronen...


----------



## Shmendric (31. August 2012)

Ich hatte/habe heute definitiv zu viel Zeit mit dem Thema verbracht. 

Nachdem ich nun auch gelesen habe, dass die *aktuellen* Preise für so ziemlich alle EINZIG Bikes relativ hoch sind, habe ich dann auch mal wg. 



Shmendric schrieb:


> _Eigentlich_ war ich über die Internetsuche nach Fixies (anschließend wurde mir klar, dass ich ein Singlespeed und kein Fixie möchte) und einem gefundenen Bild vom Bike Alloy bei EINZIG gelandet, fand den Preis für meine Bedürfnisse* aber zu hoch.
> 
> *: 3km Arbeitsweg, Schönwetter-Radfahrer, seit 15 Jahren kein eigenes Bike besessen


 
einen Preisvorschlag für das Alloy in der Bucht abgegeben und _eigentlich_ nicht damit gerechnet, dass er angenommen wird. 

Watt soll ich sagen?! Preisvorschlag wurde angenommen, Paypal genutzt um zu zahlen und voraussichtlicher Lieferzeitpunkt ist 5.-6. September (was ich aber eher nicht glaube)...


----------



## xelleron (31. August 2012)

Nur Rahmen oder kpl?
Und welchen Preisvorschlag?


----------



## Shmendric (31. August 2012)

Komplett für 275  exkl. Versand!

Bei soviel _gespartem_ Geld, bin ich schon fast wieder dran, weitere Teile für das Bike zu shoppen...


----------



## Fixie-Noob (31. August 2012)

Also 275â¬ anstatt 499??? Das ist krass!
FÃ¼r wieviel bekommt man dann wohl das Matt Schwarze? FÃ¼r 150â¬???


----------



## xelleron (31. August 2012)

Wow, und ich dachte meine 99 für den Rahmen war schon gut...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shmendric (31. August 2012)

Ich könnte mir durchaus vorstellen, dass man max. 175  dafür zahlen muss. Trotzdem verstehe ich die Strategie des Verkäufers nunmal gar nicht, insbesondere wenn er (oder die) hier wirklich aktiv mitlesen... Jetzt geht es vom Singlespeed-Teil des Forums erstmal in den Teile-Teil, um zu sehen was so _sinnig_ ist...

dit: Ich muss mit meinen Postings langsam vorsichtig sein, wenn ich ständig nur von tollen Preisen usw. der EINZIG Bikes schreibe, sonst gelte ich im Handumdrehen noch eigenverschuldet als Fanboy


----------



## Fixie-Noob (31. August 2012)

@Shmendric: Oder als Einzig-Mitarbeiter! 

Aber die Philosophie ist doch klar. Es gibt bestimmt genug Leute, die sich denken: Och, 50â¬ billiger bekomme ich es bestimmt. Und Einzig hat sich ein Limit von 250â¬ gesetzt. Dass sich das so schnell rumspricht, mÃ¼ssen die wohl erstmal realisieren. 

Aber Einzig-Bikes sind echt schon krasse Massenware. Ich hab selbst in meinem kleinen Dorf schon einen Einzig-Biker gesehen. Also Einzig-artig sind die nicht. 
Aber hauptsache sie lassen sich gut fahren.


----------



## xelleron (31. August 2012)

Fanboy hin oder her, die Optik ist schön und wenn das Material für den Preis stimmt, spricht doch nichts dagegen.
Ich meine Alu 7005 ist Alu 7005. Unterschiede lassen sich doch nur noch durch Verarbeitung feststellen.
Und ob das immer gleich mehrere hundert Euro wert ist, muss jeder für sich wissen.
Ich bin erstmal positiv eingestellt. Und wenn es ein Reinfall wird, dann wieder zurück


----------



## peh (1. September 2012)

Kennt jemand das SE Racing Draft Lite? 339,10 Euro, Versand mitgerechnet, klingen fair, wenn die Qualität stimmt.


----------



## gotboost (1. September 2012)

Für das geld bekommt man ein Super erhaltenes altes Rennrad. Was noch wertstabil ist und gut ausschaut..


----------



## Shmendric (1. September 2012)

peh schrieb:


> Mit einem Satz Maulschlüssel und einem Inbus-Schlüsselsatz solltest Du klarkommen.
> 
> Sinnvoll darüber hinaus sind Kettennieter, gutes Kugellagerfett, Speichenschlüssel, Konterschlüssel für die Naben ...



Check für Maul- und Inbusschlüsselsatz - soweit kenne ich mich noch aus... Bei Kettennieter hört mein Latein aber auf, wofür brauch man den genau? Speichenschlüssel zum spannen der Speichen denke ich mal... ist das gleichmäßig spannen der Speichen reine Gefühlssache?  



peh schrieb:


> Was nicht funktioniert, meldet sich von selbst



Auch wenn es sich nicht ganz vermeiden lassen wird, würde ich _sehr_ unangenehme Meldungen vorab gerne eliminieren


----------



## Spearmint730 (1. September 2012)

Mit dem Kettennieter kannst du Ketten montieren, demontieren und somit auch kürzen. Er drückt quasi einen Niet aus der Kette damit sie offen ist. 

http://www.pureoutdoor.de/mountainbike/eq-test-bbb-kettennieter-btl-05-nautilus-ii

Nein das ist nicht nur gefühlssache. Den brauch man um seiten bzw höhenschläge auszugleichen. Kann man, muss man aber nicht selber machen.


----------



## lopes (1. September 2012)

Shmendric schrieb:


> Komplett für 275  exkl. Versand!
> 
> Bei soviel _gespartem_ Geld, bin ich schon fast wieder dran, weitere Teile für das Bike zu shoppen...



Der Pres kommt mir bekannt vor... Hat meins auch gekostet.
Ist leider auch der Grund, warum ich schon weiter einkaufe...


----------



## xelleron (1. September 2012)

Gibt es eigentlich "Vorgaben" bei der Verwendung von Rennradbremsen was die zu verwendenen Bremshebel betrifft?
Kann ich jeden Flatbar Hebel verwenden?


----------



## spaboleo (1. September 2012)

Ja, gibt es. Nein, kannst du nicht. 
Die Shimano BL-R780 sind zum Beispiel solche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xelleron (2. September 2012)

Danke! Gibt es sonst Alternativen?
Also auf welche Funktion muss ich achten? Alle Hebel die für Cantilever bzw Seitenzug ausgelegt sind?
V-Brakes also nicht?


----------



## Shmendric (2. September 2012)

lopes schrieb:


> Ist leider auch der Grund, warum ich schon weiter einkaufe...



Hab in Deinem Blog bereits die neue Kurbel gesehen.  Mein erster Gedanke war aber (aus rein optischen Gründen) eher eine schwarze...


----------



## Spearmint730 (2. September 2012)

xelleron schrieb:


> Alle Hebel die für Cantilever bzw Seitenzug ausgelegt sind?
> V-Brakes also nicht?



Jap, so siehts aus. Hängt mit den verschiedenen Hebeln zusammen. 
Die BL-R780 sind ne gute sache. Cyclocross Hebel wie die http://www.bike24.de/p18716.html gehen auch. Find ich persönlich schöner weil die nicht so riesig sind..


----------



## xelleron (2. September 2012)

Danke. Also entweder Canti-Hebel oder, da ich zu 90% nen Aerolenker nehmen werde, TT Hebel. Na mal schauen. Ist mein 1. Aufbau überhaupt - wird sicher spannend und teilweise zum Haareraufen werden


----------



## netdesk (3. September 2012)

Es hat lange gedauert, weil ich den Laufradsatz für meinen Einzig Singlespeeder selbst aufgebaut hab und in den letzten Wochen kaum Zeit dafür hatte. Jetzt sind die Laufräder aber fertig und montiert. Im Anhang gibts ein erstes Foto meines Einzig Singlespeeders.

Der Aufbau besteht teilweise aus neu, günstig gekauften Teilen, und teilweise aus Teilen die ich vorher auf meinem alten Rennrad hatte.


Einzig Rahmen in RH 56
Noname Sattelstütze; Specialized Toupé Sattel den ich vorher am RR gefahren bin
Bulls Vorbau und ITM Lenker (vom alten Bulls RR), Fizik Microtex Lenkerband
alte Shimpanso 105er Bremshebel
günstige, sehr bescheiden justierbare Noname Rennradbremsen
selbst schwarz lackierte Shimano Sora Kurbel mit Sora 52er Kettenblatt, das kleine Kettenblatt hab ich natürlich weggelassen.
0815 Pedale die bei meinem alten RR beim Kauf vormontiert waren
Selbstaufgebauter Laufradsatz: Rigida ZAC 2000 32 Loch Felgen, Novatec Flip Flop Nabe mit 18er Dicta Freilaufritzel, DT Competition Speichen mit CNC Messingnippeln. Von den CNC Nippeln hatte ich 72 Stück bestellt, 64 gebraucht und es waren sagenhafte 9 Stück von den 72 zu groß oder zu klein...
Reifen: Schwalbe Lugano - der günstigste Rennradreifen den ich gefunden hab. Wird für den täglichen 2 x 1,5 Kilometer Arbeitsweg lange halten.
Um die 100% StVO Konformität muss ich mich noch kümmern, zurzeit sind halt mal die Speichenreflektoren drauf.
Das Teil funktioniert und fährt ohne ein Knacken und ohne Knarzen. Außer dem leisen Abrollen des Schwalbe Reifens ist nix zu hören. Der Rahmen erfüllt seinen Zweck. Und wenn man die restlichen Teile mit ein bisschen Hingabe, Freude und zwischendurch Ärger montiert und an dem Rad "zangelt" (in Österreich ein Ausdruck für leidenschaftliche, handwerkliche Arbeit, meist verbunden mit Bierkonsum, ausgiebigem Fluchen und zerkratzten, blutigen Fingern), dann bekommt das Produkt von selbst eine Seele. Und die sieht auch jeder andere Mensch, wenn er den Besitzer mit dem Rad herumstolzieren sieht oder darüber reden hört. Wer diese Seele nicht sieht sondern nur ein billiges, grindiges Einzig Stahlgeländer, der ist entweder angefressen auf sein eigenes Einzig, oder fährt nur Räder ab einem vierstelligen Basisppreis und geht im Anzug Rasen mähen.


----------



## netdesk (3. September 2012)

Anscheinend dürften die Benachrichtigungs E-Mails des Forums im Nirvana  gelandet sein, die letzten drei Seiten hatte ich noch gar nicht gesehen.
Einen  Alu Rahmen von Einzig würd ich nicht anrühren. Das wär mir zu  empfindlich. Da ist zum Beispiel einer der hier oft erwähnten On One  Rahmen oder sonst irgendein günstiger Stahlrahmen sicher sinnvoller.




peh schrieb:


> Mit einem Satz Maulschlüssel und einem Inbus-Schlüsselsatz solltest Du klarkommen.
> 
> Sinnvoll darüber hinaus sind Kettennieter, gutes Kugellagerfett, Speichenschlüssel, Konterschlüssel für die Naben ...



@Shmendric: Als "Unkundiger" würd ich erst mal die Finger von den Laufrädern lassen. Also Speichenschlüssel (da ist wohl eher ein Nippelspanner gemeint) und Konterschlüssel (eher Konusschlüssel zum Kontern?) würd ich mir gar nicht besorgen, damit du nicht auf blöde Ideen kommst und das ganze Zeug aus Zorn gegen die Wand haust und dir eine Busmonatskarte kaufst.
Die Anbauteile der Einzig Bikes kenn ich zwar nicht, schätze ich aber allen Infos im Internet nach nicht gerade als Anfängertauglich ein. Denn 



peh schrieb:


> Was nicht funktioniert, meldet sich von selbst



stimmt zwar, aber ein "Unkundiger" hört im Auto sitzend ein Loch im Auspuff auch nicht, sondern freut sich nur über den Wahnsinns Lärm den das Auto plötzlich macht  Anders gesagt: Als Unkundiger wirds dir sehr schwer fallen einzuschätzen, was du austauschen solltest. Und wenn du dann vor hast, nach dem Prinzip zu handeln, im Zweifelsfall auszutauschen, dann brauchst dir gleich nur den Rahmen kaufen. Weil dem nach was man so liest, sind alle Anbauteile und die Laufräder zweifelhaft.


----------



## Spearmint730 (3. September 2012)

netdesk schrieb:


> Um die 100% StVO Konformität muss ich mich noch kümmern, zurzeit sind halt mal die Speichenreflektoren drauf.



Dann noch Klingel und Beleuchtung. 
Statt den Katzenaugen hätt ich lieber Reifen mit Streifen (haha reimt sich) genommen. Ich find die stören extrem die optik. 
Aber löblich das du drauf achtest - Ich hab an meinem SSP rein garnichts dergleichen  Aber dafür an meinem anderen Bike das komplette Paket.


----------



## netdesk (3. September 2012)

Ich fahr zu jeder Jahreszeit Mo-Fr mit dem Rad in die Arbeit (1,5 km jeweils hin und zurück). Genau dazu hab ich das Rad aufgebaut. Deshalb auch möglichst günstig, weil ich nach der Arbeit auch oft noch kleine Einkäufe mach und dann das Rad mal eben ne Weile herumsteht.
Und besonders im Winter wenns spät hell und früh dunkel wird, haben die Maßnahmen zur StVO Konformität schon Ihren Sinn. Ich will ja von den anderen Verkehrsteilnehmern gesehen werden. Ich machs also nicht um brav nach Gesetz zu fahren, sondern weils wirklich sicherer ist 
An Reifen mit Reflexstreifen hab ich gar nicht gedacht, bin dabei aber ein bisschen skeptisch, ob die nicht verdrecken und ob die auch wirklich StVO konform sind. Wenn ich mal aufgehalten werd, will ich ja auch nicht mit der Polizei diskutieren.


----------



## Spearmint730 (3. September 2012)

Verdrecken ja, aber hällt sich in der Stadt in grenzen. 
Man macht das Rad ja ab und zu sauber. Bisher hats bei mir noch keine von der Rennleitung bemängelt..

Wo wir gerad dabei sind. Ich würde zugern wissen was die dazu sagen: http://revolights.com

Wenn das ni so teuer wäre hätt ich es!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peh (3. September 2012)

netdesk schrieb:


> Speichenschlüssel (da ist wohl eher ein Nippelspanner gemeint) und Konterschlüssel (eher Konusschlüssel zum Kontern?)


Du hast Recht, ich bin kein Werkzeuglexikon und schraube - Pardon: zangle - allein, insofern gibt es hier keine Sprachschulung via: "Reichst Du mir mal ..." Aber Speichenschlüssel ist durchaus gebräuchlich ("Nippelspanner" ist ein übles Wort), Konterschlüssel sowieso. Ist auch wurscht, Hauptsache, man hat das Werkzeug zur Hand, wenn man es braucht.

Katzenaugen gehören, StVO hin oder her, in die Tonne. Das katzengoldene "Einzig" ließe sich auch wegzaubern. Ansonsten gefällt mir das Rad sehr gut!


----------



## netdesk (4. September 2012)

peh schrieb:


> Du hast Recht, ich bin kein Werkzeuglexikon und schraube - Pardon: zangle - allein, insofern gibt es hier keine Sprachschulung via: "Reichst Du mir mal ..." Aber Speichenschlüssel ist durchaus gebräuchlich ("Nippelspanner" ist ein übles Wort), Konterschlüssel sowieso. Ist auch wurscht, Hauptsache, man hat das Werkzeug zur Hand, wenn man es braucht.
> 
> Katzenaugen gehören, StVO hin oder her, in die Tonne. Das katzengoldene "Einzig" ließe sich auch wegzaubern. Ansonsten gefällt mir das Rad sehr gut!



Werkzeuglexikon bin ich auch keins - das war wohl relativ besserwisserisch geschrieben von mir. Ich hätts eher fragend gemeint.
Glücklich bin ich mit den Katzenaugen auch nicht. Ich hatte eigentlich weiße gesucht, die würden weniger rausstechen, hab aber in den Läden und online nix brauchbares gefunden.
Dem Einzig Schriftzug geh ich eventuell noch an den Kragen und auch der goldenen Sattelstützklemme.
Richtig ekelhaft sind allerdings erst die roten Lenkerbandendstopfen die man auf dem Foto nicht sieht  Die konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen, tausche ich aber noch gegen schwarz/weiße.


----------



## 1speedtreiber (4. September 2012)

netdesk schrieb:


> Es hat lange gedauert, weil ich den Laufradsatz für meinen Einzig Singlespeeder selbst aufgebaut hab und in den letzten Wochen kaum Zeit dafür hatte. Jetzt sind die Laufräder aber fertig und montiert. Im Anhang gibts ein erstes Foto meines Einzig Singlespeeders.
> 
> Der Aufbau besteht teilweise aus neu, günstig gekauften Teilen, und teilweise aus Teilen die ich vorher auf meinem alten Rennrad hatte.
> 
> ...


sieht gut aus das rad...und genau das mit der seele ist auch langsam abgedroschen......viel spass mit deinem rad


----------



## kurbel_jim (4. September 2012)

ja, vor allem der letzte satz ist schlüssig.


----------



## 1speedtreiber (4. September 2012)

UOTE=kurbel_jim;9848681]ja, vor allem der letzte satz ist schlüssig.[/QUOTE]
Ah endlich findest du auch einzig räder gut...


----------



## peh (4. September 2012)

netdesk schrieb:


> Glücklich bin ich mit den Katzenaugen auch nicht.


Ich war gestern komisch drauf. Eigentlich verteidige ich Katzenaugen gern! Schöner als die 3M-Speichensticks sind sie allemal.

Verwegene Idee: Katzenaugen, goldene Sattelrohrklemme, goldenes Einzig-Label dran lassen und orangene Reifen dazu 

Könnte mir gefallen, fahren würde ich so einen Blickfang aber eher nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kurbel_jim (4. September 2012)

@1speedtreiber


----------



## netdesk (4. September 2012)

peh schrieb:


> Verwegene Idee: Katzenaugen, goldene Sattelrohrklemme, goldenes Einzig-Label dran lassen und orangene Reifen dazu
> 
> Könnte mir gefallen, fahren würde ich so einen Blickfang aber eher nicht.



Ich auch nicht, drum wird wohl nix draus  Ich tüftel aber weiter und poste Fotos falls ich ne schönere Lösung finde.
Der Einzig Schriftzug ist übrigens auflackiert hab ich heute festgestellt. Könnte schwierig werden, den los zu werden.


----------



## netdesk (5. September 2012)

Heute hab ich schon wieder eine Nachricht von Einzig via eBay bekommen. Die gleiche hab ich jetzt schon mehrmals bekommen. Sie haben gesehen, dass ich neutral bewertet hab, und sie würden das gerne klären und ich soll ihnen die Telefonnummer schicken, blablabla.
Das ist die Aktion, wo sie einem dann ein T-Shirt anbieten, dafür dass man die neutrale oder schlechte Bewertung zurückzieht, weil denen angeblich eine Prüfung von eBay bevorsteht. Jetzt hab ich genug davon und hab das mal bei eBay gemeldet. Rauskommen wird dabei wohl eh nix, aber vielleicht beschweren sich darüber ja mehr Leute bei eBay und die drehen denen diesen Unsinn ab.

Grundsätzlich dachte ich ja, es wär nix dabei, wenns bei so einem Rahmen "nur" um 70-100 Euro geht, dass man den von einem Anbieter kauft dessen Vorgehensweise eher fragwürdig ist. Solang das Zeug geliefert wird, passts ja.
Inzwischen tendiere ich aber dazu zu sagen: Finger weg von Einzig Artikeln. Auch wenn der Stahlrahmen wohl ewig halten wird und die 70 Euro OK dafür sind, sollte man diesen Händlern den Saft abdrehen, indem man nix mehr von denen kauft. Ist zwar schade, weil die Rahmen wirklich eine günstige Möglichkeit sind, sich eine günstige Stadtschlampe mit Teilen aus der eigenen Ramschkiste aufzubauen. Nur wer weiß was und an wen die sonst noch verkaufen und wen die mit deren betrügerisch wirkendem Verhalten abzocken.


----------



## Fixie-Noob (6. September 2012)

Spearmint730 schrieb:


> Verdrecken ja, aber hällt sich in der Stadt in grenzen.
> Man macht das Rad ja ab und zu sauber. Bisher hats bei mir noch keine von der Rennleitung bemängelt..
> 
> Wo wir gerad dabei sind. Ich würde zugern wissen was die dazu sagen: http://revolights.com
> ...


 
Das sieht ja echt abgefahren aus!!!  Aber 220$... das ist ein bisschen happig!


----------



## Spearmint730 (6. September 2012)

Geile Sachen sind eistens auch nicht billig. Wenn das Teil in der Stvo anerkannt wird (Wahrscheinlichkeit ~0) wÃ¼rde sich der Preis wenigstens ein stÃ¼ck relativieren.

Edit. zum GlÃ¼ck ist der Preis in Dollar. aber 175â¬ + versand werden trotzdem um die 200â¬ rauskommen..


----------



## Shmendric (6. September 2012)

Shmendric schrieb:


> ...voraussichtlicher Lieferzeitpunkt ist 5.-6. September (was ich aber eher nicht glaube)...


 
...was dann heute wäre... bin gespannt, ob das Bike nach der Arbeit brav auf mich wartet oder aber ich mich erst am Wochenende ans Schrauben machen kann/darf...



netdesk schrieb:


> @Shmendric: Als "Unkundiger" würd ich erst mal die Finger von den Laufrädern lassen. Also Speichenschlüssel (da ist wohl eher ein Nippelspanner gemeint) und Konterschlüssel (eher Konusschlüssel zum Kontern?) würd ich mir gar nicht besorgen, damit du nicht auf blöde Ideen kommst und das ganze Zeug aus Zorn gegen die Wand haust und dir eine Busmonatskarte kaufst.


 
Ja, ich denke für den Anfang werde ich mit dem Zusammenbauen genug handwerkliche Tätigkeit an den Tag legen. Anschließend wird erstmal ausprobiert und gefahren und vielleicht merke ich noch früh genug, dass man hier und da noch etwas machen sollte. Notfalls gibt es ja noch ansäßige Händler + den einen oder anderen Bekannten mit fundierter Bikeerfahrung!!!


----------



## xelleron (6. September 2012)

Bei meiner Rahmenbestellung (sollte 4.-5. ankommen) ging schon mal etwas schief. Gestern die Sendungs-ID angefordert - DPD meldet falsche Lieferadresse. Hausnr vom Versender veressen. Soll heute ankommen.
Gibt deswegen pauschal nur ne neutrale Bewertung.


----------



## netdesk (6. September 2012)

xelleron schrieb:


> Bei meiner Rahmenbestellung (sollte 4.-5. ankommen) ging schon mal etwas schief. Gestern die Sendungs-ID angefordert - DPD meldet falsche Lieferadresse. Hausnr vom Versender veressen. Soll heute ankommen.
> Gibt deswegen pauschal nur ne neutrale Bewertung.



Glückspilz. Bei mir hats damals glaub ich ne Woche, mehrere E-Mails und Anrufe gedauert, bis ich überhaupt ne Sendungsnummer bekommen hab.


----------



## Fixie-Noob (6. September 2012)

xelleron schrieb:


> Bei meiner Rahmenbestellung (sollte 4.-5. ankommen) ging schon mal etwas schief. Gestern die Sendungs-ID angefordert - DPD meldet falsche Lieferadresse. Hausnr vom Versender veressen. Soll heute ankommen.
> Gibt deswegen pauschal nur ne neutrale Bewertung.


 
ihr seid aber auch streng mit euren Bewertungen. Kann doch mal passieren sowas.
Und denk dran, dass dir dann ein Email-Krieg bevor steht, weil die dann wollen, dass du deine neutrale Bewertung in positiv umänderst.


----------



## xelleron (6. September 2012)

Rahmen steht lt Frau zu hause, bin ich ja mal gespannt.
Wenn gewünscht, kann ich ja mal ein paar Detailsfotos hochladen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spearmint730 (6. September 2012)

Immer her mit den fotoooooooooooos


----------



## FUNRIDER_1328 (6. September 2012)

Habe mir heute nach langem überlegen auch einen Einzig Rahmen gekauft via Ebay soll als Winterrad dienen da ich alle fehlenden Teile rumliegen habe.
Ist ein 54er in Schwarz mit den goldenen Schriftzug. Einzig hat meinen Preisvorschlag von 60 akzeptiert und ich habe bezahlt mal sehen wie lange die Lieferzeit ist und ob die Qualität als Winterrad ausreicht! Werde berichten...  auch mit Bildern?


----------



## 1speedtreiber (6. September 2012)

natürlich mit bildern!!...so langsam ist wohl der einzig rahmen oder überhaupt einzig der absolute hauptthread im sspforum...


----------



## FUNRIDER_1328 (6. September 2012)

Mich hats gewundert dass Einzig auf 60 Preisvorschlag eingegangen ist... Stand ja für 99 in Ebay... Wie sind den eure Preise für das Rahmenset gewesen? Ich muss sagen ich bin gespannt auf Lieferzeit (bezahlt ist schon via Paypal) und Qualität wobei ich da bei 60 nicht große Erwartungen habe! Und gebrauchte Rahmen sind auch für günstiges Geld mühsam geworden zu finden zumindest mit horizontalen Ausfallenden! Als Winterrad sollte es reichen... hoffe ich zumindest haha


----------



## 1speedtreiber (6. September 2012)

ebend so sieht es aus..die so oft besungenden alten stahlrahmen werden immer teurer..schade..weil ich so auf die gemuffte optik stehe..aber der einzigrahmen wird schon ok sein..dennoch gibt es in alle richtungen ausreisser..bei einem ist der lack schon schlecht oder die schweissnähte schlecht,beim anderen stimmt wieder alles..mein rahmenset 56cm in schwarz hat letztes jahr auch ca 65 gekostet..und er hat keine makel gehabt..was wohl glück war..


----------



## netdesk (6. September 2012)

FUNRIDER_1328 schrieb:


> Mich hats gewundert dass Einzig auf 60 Preisvorschlag eingegangen ist... Stand ja für 99 in Ebay... Wie sind den eure Preise für das Rahmenset gewesen? Ich muss sagen ich bin gespannt auf Lieferzeit (bezahlt ist schon via Paypal) und Qualität wobei ich da bei 60 nicht große Erwartungen habe! Und gebrauchte Rahmen sind auch für günstiges Geld mühsam geworden zu finden zumindest mit horizontalen Ausfallenden! Als Winterrad sollte es reichen... hoffe ich zumindest haha



Auf 60 gehn sie deshalb ein, weil die 54er in den Auktionen auch um die 60, manchmal sogar um ca. 45 Euro hergehen. Die 56er sind ein bisschen teurer, nona - wird sicher häufiger benötigt als ein 54er. Tipp in die eBay Suche einfach "Einzig Rahmen 54" oder "Einzig Rahmen 56" ein und wähle links bei den Filtern im Bereich "Nur anzeigen" den Filter "Beendete Angebote". Dann siehst du, für wieviel in letzter Zeit die Auktionsangebote weggegangen sind.

Es werden auch wieder Zeiten kommen, wo die Rahmen dann um 249 Euro drinstehn. Ich vermute, da will man sich bei Lieferengpässen einfach die Arbeit sparen, die Auktion rauszunehmen, oder irgendwelche eBay Kosten sparen. Nach ein paar Tagen oder Wochen stehn sie dann wieder für lau bzw. als Auktion drin, die bei 1 Euro beginnt.


----------



## xelleron (6. September 2012)

So, gerade meinen Einzig Alurahmen ausgepackt. Bis an der SattelstÃ¼tze kleiner Lackplatzer keine Fehler gefunden. Bei einem Preis von 99â¬ kann ich damit leben.
Und noch ein paar Bilder:


----------



## Spearmint730 (6. September 2012)

Größer gingen die nicht oder?


----------



## netdesk (7. September 2012)

Du hast also die böse Seite der Macht gewählt, junger Padawan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fixie-Noob (7. September 2012)

Ich versteh ja nicht viel von Schweißnähten, aber schleift man die nicht normalerweise ein bisschen glatt? Etwas, dass die hersteller bei diesen Nähten wohl verpasst haben, oder? Naja, hauptsache günstig....


----------



## 1speedtreiber (7. September 2012)

ich versteh noch weniger von schweissnähten(oder heissen die raupen?)..nur beim punktschweissen für autobleche hab ich mal mitgemacht..aber zumindest sehen die nähte gleichmässig aus und das glattschleifen ist eher kosmetisch..glaub ich zumindest....und ich find es garnicht mal so hässlich,der lack scheint auch gleichmässig zu sein..aber finden kann mann immer irgendwas


----------



## xelleron (7. September 2012)

Tja, und jetzt habe ich mein nächstes Problem. Hatte gehofft, dass mein vorhander Laufradsatz in den Hinterbau passt. Pustekuchen!
Habe vorher aber auch nicht nachgemessen. 120 mm Einbaubreite lt Einzig...
Mist...


----------



## 1speedtreiber (7. September 2012)

ja der rahmen den ich gekauft habe hat auch die 120mm und ist für fix/free oder ähnliches gedacht..in der regel mit 120mm nabe...hast du nen 130 oder 135mm hr?


----------



## netdesk (7. September 2012)

xelleron schrieb:


> Tja, und jetzt habe ich mein nächstes Problem. Hatte gehofft, dass mein vorhander Laufradsatz in den Hinterbau passt. Pustekuchen!
> Habe vorher aber auch nicht nachgemessen. 120 mm Einbaubreite lt Einzig...
> Mist...



Steht bei den Alu Rahmen im Angebot die Einbaubreite nicht dabei? Bei den Stahlrahmen stehn die 100/120 im Angebotstext.
Jetzt einen günstigen Laufradsatz finden wird schwierig. Unter 100 wirst wahrscheinlich nix brauchbares finden. Ich hab nach mehreren Wochen aufgegeben und mir selbst einen Satz um ca. 160 Flocken aufgebaut...


----------



## xelleron (7. September 2012)

Scheint 135mm zu sein. Neue Nabe neu einspeichen lassen???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 1speedtreiber (7. September 2012)

ne 120er nabe neu einspeichen wäre eine option..dann haste ein passendes hr für dein rahmen..gibt glaub ich sogar auf der einzig ebayseite die passenden naben...aber das ist nur ne info...gibt ja auch viele andere..je nach wunsch und anspruch..
http://www.ebay.de/itm/EINZIG-Naben...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item19d26a5e2b
nur ein beispiel..wie geschrieben solltest du selbst entscheiden...was du einbauen willst..denn wie du ja schon gelesen hast scheiden sich die geister  an der qualität der naben ..hatte einen laufradsatz von einzig mit den naben und für meine ansprüche ist er gut...aber das ist ja geschmacksache...


----------



## netdesk (7. September 2012)

xelleron schrieb:


> Scheint 135mm zu sein. Neue Nabe neu einspeichen lassen???



Wenns günstig sein soll, nen Satz Novatec Fix/Fix oder Fix/Free (http://www.cnc-bike.de/index.php?cPath=25_751_752). Neue, kürzere Speichen brauchst dann auch, macht insgesamt ca. 80 Euronen. Wennst keinen kennst der dir das Ding für lau umspeicht, kannst dir gleich nen günstigen neuen Satz kaufen wenn du nicht allzu sehr an der Felge hängst.

EDIT: Was für einen Schwachsinn schreib ich. Du brauchst ja theoretisch nur ein Hinterrad...ist dann natürlich ein bisschen günstiger.


----------



## 1speedtreiber (7. September 2012)

ja laufradsatz mit novatec hatte ich auch schon..ein ganzer lfrs mit novatecnaben bei sm parts für knappe 130 glaub ich...dann gleich mit fix/free inkl schraubkranz und bahnkranz..war auch ok


----------



## xelleron (7. September 2012)

Hänge eigentlich schon an der Felge.
Mit wieviel muss ich für das umspeichen rechnen? Sind 20 Speichen...


----------



## 1speedtreiber (7. September 2012)

hier auf dem dorf so ca 20-30....


----------



## xelleron (7. September 2012)

Gut. Bei mir auch "Dorf". Dann lohnt sich kein neuer Satz Felgen


----------



## 1speedtreiber (7. September 2012)

xelleron schrieb:


> Gut. Bei mir auch "Dorf". Dann lohnt sich kein neuer Satz Felgen


aber das ist natürlich von dorf zu dorf anders mit dem preis...frag lieber nochmal nach..


----------



## xelleron (7. September 2012)

Schon klar. Aber inkl Material immer noch günstiger als nen kpl neuer Satz.
Denn mit zwei unterschiedlichen Felgen mag ich nicht fahren.


----------



## 1speedtreiber (7. September 2012)

xelleron schrieb:


> Schon klar. Aber inkl Material immer noch günstiger als nen kpl neuer Satz.
> Denn mit zwei unterschiedlichen Felgen mag ich nicht fahren.


das auf jedenfall...und dann zeigen wenns fertig ist..


----------



## xelleron (7. September 2012)

Aktuell habe ich aber noch keine 20 Loch Nabe in 120mm finden können


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kurbel_jim (7. September 2012)

20 loch und fix?


----------



## m(A)ui (7. September 2012)

Mavic Ellipse oder Miche Primato.

maui


----------



## xelleron (7. September 2012)

Generell ne 20 Loch Nabe mit 120 mm Einbaubreite...
Oder kann man auch ne Nabe mit 36 Loch nehmen und nur mit 20 Speichen versehen???


----------



## m(A)ui (7. September 2012)

von 36 auf 20 Loch geht nicht gut. wenn dann von 40 auf 20 Loch.

maui


----------



## xelleron (7. September 2012)

Ach man, ist doch alles sch....
Also entweder Rahmen zurück oder wirklich neuen Laufradsatz kaufen.
Hätte ich vorher mal besser gelesen...


----------



## netdesk (7. September 2012)

bevor du eine nabe suchst, such lieber zuerst nach jemandem, der dir das laufrad auch umspeicht. denn wennst eine 20 loch nabe mit 120mm breite findest, und dein händler weigert sich dann aber, ein fixie laufrad mit 20 loch einzuspeichen, dann bleibst nicht nur auf dem rahmen hocken, sondern auch noch auf der nabe. und wennst einen händler gefunden hast ders macht, dann kann dir der vielleicht auch ein nabenmodell mit 20 loch und 120mm breite nennen.


----------



## m(A)ui (7. September 2012)

was fuer einen laufradsatz hast du denn aktuell?

maui


----------



## xelleron (7. September 2012)

Aktuell wollte ich meinen Vuelta Superlite Satz verwenden. Der hat halt nur 20 Speichen.
Der von Einzig sieht ähnlich aus, hat aber auch 36 Loch...
Optik nicht so schön...


----------



## m(A)ui (7. September 2012)

sicher dass das HR 20 und nicht 24 Speichen hat?

maui

edit: ah, den LRS gibt's mit verschieden vielen speichen u.a. 20/20


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 1speedtreiber (7. September 2012)

xelleron schrieb:


> Ach man, ist doch alles sch....
> Also entweder Rahmen zurück oder wirklich neuen Laufradsatz kaufen.
> Hätte ich vorher mal besser gelesen...


du willst doch nicht ernsthaft den rahmen wegen ner nabe wieder zurückgeben??
hab hier nördlich von berlin 3! radhändler die noch bei keiner meiner einspeicharien ein problem hatten..egal welche nabe oder felge..so unflexibel wird doch kein händler sein..der möchte doch gern was verdienen..und wenns mit einspeichen ist...


----------



## peh (7. September 2012)

xelleron schrieb:


> hätte ich vorher mal besser gelesen...





peh schrieb:


> meine meinung: Entweder das komplettrad (keinesfalls über 200 euro dafür  ausgeben) oder selbst was besseres aufbauen, wobei ein hauptproblem  beim selbstaufbau der laufradsatz ist. Fixed ist absurd teuer.


:d


----------



## xelleron (7. September 2012)

Problem wird ja nicht der Händler sein, da werde ich schon einen finden.
Aber ne 120mm 20 Loch Nabe zu finden wird schwierig. 18 habe ich schon von Einzig gesehen, aber noch nicht eine 20er...
Wird wohl auf nen neuen Satz hinauslaufen, 32er evtl


----------



## netdesk (7. September 2012)

xelleron schrieb:


> Problem wird ja nicht der Händler sein, da werde ich schon einen finden.
> Aber ne 120mm 20 Loch Nabe zu finden wird schwierig. 18 habe ich schon von Einzig gesehen, aber noch nicht eine 20er...
> Wird wohl auf nen neuen Satz hinauslaufen, 32er evtl



Frag deinen Händler. Wenn er fähig ist, ein 20er einzuspeichen, wird er auch fähig sein, eine 20er Nabe aufzutreiben.


----------



## m(A)ui (7. September 2012)

netdesk schrieb:


> Frag deinen Händler. Wenn er fähig ist, ein 20er einzuspeichen, wird er auch fähig sein, eine 20er Nabe aufzutreiben.




die beiden von mir genannten naben gibt es def. in 20 loch. Wirtschaftlicher waere aber vermutlich den vorhandenen LRS zu verkaufen und sich stattdessen z.B. einen Miche Pistard zu holen.

maui


----------



## xelleron (7. September 2012)

schön und gut, dass Du sagst, es die Naben als 20-Loch gibt. Aber nirgends einzeln zu finden. Habe auch schon andere Laufräder gefunden, die mit 20-Loch bestückt sind, aber man findet die Naben nicht einzeln...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## netdesk (7. September 2012)

xelleron schrieb:


> schön und gut, dass Du sagst, es die Naben als 20-Loch gibt. Aber nirgends einzeln zu finden. Habe auch schon andere Laufräder gefunden, die mit 20-Loch bestückt sind, aber man findet die Naben nicht einzeln...



einmal versuch ichs noch :



netdesk schrieb:


> Frag deinen Händler. [...]


----------



## xelleron (7. September 2012)

Werde ich auch... Nur vorhin schon geschlossen gehabt.
Will morgen vormittag mal einen Versuch starten...


----------



## 1speedtreiber (8. September 2012)

lfrs von einzig...läuft seit märz ohne probleme!! naben ok, speichen ok, reifen ok..zumindest ein denkanstoss für dich...


----------



## xelleron (8. September 2012)

Danke für die "Live"-Bilder. An die habe ich auch schon gedacht.
Werde mich mit dem Gedanken anfreunden müssen, meine 20er nicht verbauen zu können.
Mal schauen, was ich schickes finde....


----------



## kurbel_jim (8. September 2012)

gewicht?


----------



## 1speedtreiber (8. September 2012)

Was für ein gewicht?meins?


----------



## peh (9. September 2012)

kurbel_jim schrieb:


> gewicht?


War auch mein Gedanke. Die Einzig-Laufräder tun's bisher bei mir (gut, sind auch erst ein Dreiviertel Jahr in Nutzung). Aber die Teile sind monströs schwer. Auch sie würde ich also weder empfehlen noch einzeln kaufen. Ein leichter Laufradsatz sorgt für mehr Agilität und damit gleich für mehr Fahrfreude.


----------



## 1speedtreiber (9. September 2012)

peh schrieb:


> War auch mein Gedanke. Die Einzig-Laufräder tun's bisher bei mir (gut, sind auch erst ein Dreiviertel Jahr in Nutzung). Aber die Teile sind monströs schwer. Auch sie würde ich also weder empfehlen noch einzeln kaufen. Ein leichter Laufradsatz sorgt für mehr Agilität und damit gleich für mehr Fahrfreude.


ich weiss zwar nicht was ihr so alles macht mit euren rädern und ich hab den radsatz auch nicht gewogen..aber ich fahre einfach damit..find es immer echt süss!! wie  mit gramm zahlen rumjongliert..gewicht ist evtl od. bestimmt wichtig bei der tour de france..aber ich seh einfach nicht das problem mit dem gewicht...er funktioniert so wie  er soll..alles andere ist für mich nicht wichtig!das ist natürlich alles subjektiv...wenns ans gewicht sparen gehen soll sollte ich abnehmen..ich empfehle sie nicht ich gebe sie als beispiel..wer mehr geld hat soll leichtere kaufen..ich bin zufrieden mit dem lfrs..und was heisst monströs schwer?


----------



## xelleron (9. September 2012)

Sehe ich auch so.
Dennoch werde ich mich wohl nach einem anderen Satz umschauen.
Habe die Rigida DP18 für mich entdeckt - glaube ich 
Mal schauen was die Kriegskasse hergibt...


----------



## mikefize (9. September 2012)

1speedtreiber schrieb:


> ich weiss zwar nicht was ihr so alles macht mit euren rädern und ich hab den radsatz auch nicht gewogen..aber ich fahre einfach damit..find es immer echt süss!! wie  mit gramm zahlen rumjongliert..gewicht ist evtl od. bestimmt wichtig bei der tour de france..aber ich seh einfach nicht das problem mit dem gewicht...er funktioniert so wie  er soll..alles andere ist für mich nicht wichtig!das ist natürlich alles subjektiv...wenns ans gewicht sparen gehen soll sollte ich abnehmen..ich empfehle sie nicht ich gebe sie als beispiel..wer mehr geld hat soll leichtere kaufen..ich bin zufrieden mit dem lfrs..und was heisst monströs schwer?



Also klar, es kann auch mit nem schweren Rad ne Menge Spaß machen zu fahren. Aber gerade im sub 11kg Bereich macht jedes Kilo schon einen Unterschied, was Agilität und Spritzigkeit angeht, gerade bei SSP Bikes. So meine Erfahrung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peh (9. September 2012)

1speedtreiber schrieb:


> find es immer echt süss!! wie  mit gramm zahlen rumjongliert.


Wenn sich Dein Fieber legt, wirst Du feststellen, dass dies keiner getan hat  Man muss die Dinger nicht wiegen, um festzustellen, dass sie monströs schwer sind. Man muss sie nicht mal anheben. Es reicht, das Einzig zu fahren. Na gut, vielleicht ist es ein Fehler, noch weitere Räder zu fahren und bereits andere Räder besessen zu haben. Ich war nie hochpreisig unterwegs, lange nur Second Hand. Aber das Material kam immer von Schraubern und Herstellern, die ihr Handwerk verstehen. Vom fernöstlichen Hersteller der Einzig-Räder wissen wir nichts, wir wissen nicht, ob er sonst Gartenmöbel oder Spielzeug herstellt. Ich wage die These, dass es sich um keinen Fahrradbauer auch nur mit dem Hauch von Renommee handelt.

Schnelles Geschäft lässt sich in Deutschland vor allem mit Kistenschieberei machen. Importeure finden bei Alibaba.com bequem das Billigste des Billigsten von allem, was gerade trendy ist. Im Singlespeed/Fixed-Bereich ist das doch wundervoll zu beobachten. eBay, Amazon, MeinPaket, Dealplattformen sind voll mit dem Zeugs.

Schon komisch, dass Zoll und Co. bei fehlenden CE-Zeichen kompromisslos eingreifen, aber in Massen Verkehrsmittel importiert werden, die guten Gewissens nur Kamikaze-Bikern empfohlen werden können.


----------



## 1speedtreiber (9. September 2012)

zumindest merke ich das ich nicht weiss was sub bedeuten soll..denke du meinst unter 11 kg oder?sorry das ist nicht ironisch gemeint..
ich fahre einfach ssp und agilität ist bei mir nicht so gefragt...ich setzte mich aufs rad und fahre einfach los ...ich bin nicht so ein gewichtsfreak..natürlich war meine bonanzarad vor ca 35 jahren wirklich schwer,das weiss ich sogar jetzt noch..aber da hatte ich ja eine gute 3 gang sachs nabenschaltung..aber als über 46 jähriger gehts nicht mehr um die absolute wendigkeit und um jedes grämmchen...schön das du deine eignen erfahrung gemacht hast...ich hab die erfahrung gemacht das ich das alles nicht brauche....nun fahre ich auch nicht so viel das das alles zum tragen kommt..also weiter mit dem sub11kg rad!klingt sogar als firmenname ncht schlecht oder?
ach und das rad wiegt inkl dem lfrs knappe 10,5kg...


----------



## 1speedtreiber (9. September 2012)

das fieber ist wieder runter gegangen
ich dachte du wolltest mit grammzahlen jonglieren weil du nach dem gewicht gefragt hast..und sorry das nervt mich dann immer ein wenig(was ja letztlich mein problem ist)..weil ich das zumindest für mich als übertrieben ansehe..ich schaffe es ein rad mit 10 kg zu fahren oder auch eins mit 11,5 kg(jeder andere natürlich auch)...das meine ich und finde es dann immer irgendwie albern nach gewicht zu fragen..ok ein 7 gang city aldi rad ist selbst mir dann zu schwer..aber auch das wird seine freunde haben...ich habe das einzig genau wie ein eddy und auch ein jan jansen oder das cicli diamant..und jedes davon fährt sich ,nur aus meiner persönlichen einfachen und amateurhaften und auch laienhaften meinung heraus gut...egal wie die kilozahlen oder qualitäten sind..so das soll dann mein abschluss sein...liebe grüsse an peh der sich so um meine gesundheit sorgt


----------



## RazorRamon (9. September 2012)

Das Bewusstsein, ein tolles, leichtes und technisch perfektes Rad zu bewegen ist natürlich ein legales und sympathisches Dopingmittel. Für mich persönlich sind aber andere Faktoren für den Fahrspaß entscheidender. Da wären z.B das Wetter, passende Klamotten, genug Freizeit und gute Form. Wenn diese Voraussetzungen nicht gegeben sind, bringt mir das beste Rad nichts. 

Mein Einzig funktioniert übrigens perfekt. Mit 3 Kilo weniger könnte es nicht besser sein!


----------



## 1speedtreiber (9. September 2012)

letztlich ebens alles subjektiv..um wieder mal ein beispiel zu nehmen...
mein mofa, eine yamaha xv 1900, wiegt inkl treibstoff usw..ca 360kg...ein rennmöhre von yamaha zb die yzf r1 wiegt fahrbereit ca 200kg...und nun wird der eine sagen ..wundervoll schön leicht die rennfeile und somit auch mehr fahrspass...und der andere sagt..viel zu umbequem und die xv1900 ist der bessere ofen...letztlich immer!!! und absolut immer eine persönliche einstellung...und vorstellung von fahrspass..so nun höre ich entgültig  auf mit dem gewicht:O)


----------



## netdesk (9. September 2012)

Ich glaub mit Gewicht ists wie mit Geschmack. Früher war mir preiswertes, funktionierendes Material am Rennrad am wichtigsten. Inzwischen hab ich mich aber zu einem gewissen Teil zum "Gewichtswixer" entwickelt und finde Gefallen an leichten Teilen, so lange sie eine Preisgrenze nicht überschreiten, und solange sie auch tadellos funktionieren und haltbar sind. Auch wenn ich die 20g Unterschied nicht spüre. Zu wissen, dass das Zeug montiert ist, hebt den Fahrspaß. Ansonsten würden alle Hobby Rennradler mit Alu Hobel, Mavic Aksium und Shimpanso 105er unterwegs sein.
Beim Singlespeeder ist mir Gewicht hingegen wurscht. Ich finds sogar ganz gut, dass er schwer ist. Jedesmal wenn ich den Singlespeeder in der Firma aus dem Keller die 15 Stufen hoch trage, und 30 Minuten später daheim das Rennrad aus dem Keller die Stufen hoch trag, denk ich mir "pfooaaa geil is das Rennrad leicht" obwohls zurzeit auch noch 7,8kg hat (nicht mehr lange ).
Und ich bin mir auch sicher, dass nicht jeder den fahrerischen Unterschied zwischen einem 2kg und einem 1,5kg LRS spürt. Wer pro Jahr mehrere Tausend km am Bock sitzt, wirds merken. Wer nur täglich ein paar km am Singlespeeder dahinrollt wahrscheinlich nicht. Genau so wie ein Vielfahrer schon beim draufsetzen merkt, dass der Sattel um 3mm tiefer steht, und ein Alltagsroller nicht mal muckt wenn der Sattel um 1cm daneben ist. Besonders Reserve Monks wie ich werden dann aber ganz fuchtig wenn das dann nicht schnell korrigiert wird


----------



## A-Zippo (9. September 2012)

Früher, so um 1995, als es noch kein Internet gab (na, ich hatte wenigstens keins), wo ich jeden dritten Monat auf die Bike aufgeregt gewartet hab, da war ich Gewichtsfetischist. Alles musste bis auf äußerste ausgereizt werden, Tune-Laufräder, Tune-Schnellspanner, selbst die Federgabel musste leicht sein, damals AMP, so um die 9 Kilo hat damals mein Dynamics gewogen. Dann fuhr ich meinen ersten Bike-Marathon, war das schön, die vielen tollen Bikes, da waren ein paar Leute aus Bayern alle hatten KLEIN`s. Beim ersten Anstieg habe ich sie alle stehen sehen, da waren wir ca. 10 Kilometer unterwegs, völlig ausgepumpt. Dann war aufeinmal so ein Bengel neben mir, 16 Jahre ca. oder jünger, mit einem 26iger Baumarktbike, Schutzbleche, Ständer, Licht, Gepäckträger und quasselt mich voll ohne Unterlass, ich brauchte lange, sehr lange um den Bengel loszuwerden, bestimmt 20 Kilometer (gefühlte 50), ich glaube sogar ich bin ihn nur losgeworden weil er einen anderen gefunden hat zum vollquatschen. Danach war ich völlig desillisoniert und hab dann nicht mehr aufs Gewicht geguckt. Heute weis ich nichtmal was meine Bikes wiegen.


----------



## FUNRIDER_1328 (10. September 2012)

Also mein Einzig Rahmen kam gerade an... War sehr schnelle Lieferung und soweit sehr netter Kontakt seitens des Verkäufers... Preis auch okey... Verpackt war ganz ordentliche... Schweißnähte ganz okey Innenlager und Steuerlager naja ich sag mal dem günstigen Preis entsprechend aber auch okay... Einzigst der Lack hätte echt ein gutes Stück dicker sein dürfen und vlt ein wenig Kratzfester... und vom Gewicht war ich ganz schön erschrocken sackschwer aber im großen und ganzen Preis Leistung okey und ich bin soweit zufrieden!!! hatte aber auch keine großen Ansprüche bei dem preis!


----------



## 1speedtreiber (10. September 2012)

hab bei meinem rahmen das mitgelieferte innenlager auch benutzt, da passte auch gleich die kettenlinie mit campa veloce kurbel und sm parts fixed/free lfrs..das steuerlager hab ich gleich ersetzt durch eins in schwarz von ritchey...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## posedown (10. September 2012)

Seit ich bei meinem Einzig Bike von Freilauf auf Fixie gewechselt habe, stimmt die Kettenlinie nicht mehr. 

Kann ich diesen Spacer nehmen, um das Ritzel nach außen zu versetzen ? 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/230848540811?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



Gesendet von meinem GT-N7000 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## m(A)ui (10. September 2012)

posedown schrieb:


> Seit ich bei meinem Einzig Bike von Freilauf auf Fixie gewechselt habe, stimmt die Kettenlinie nicht mehr.
> 
> Kann ich diesen Spacer nehmen, um das Ritzel nach außen zu versetzen ?
> 
> ...


nur wenn dann noch genuegend gewindegaenge fuer ritzel und lockring uebrig bleiben!

maui


----------



## kurbel_jim (11. September 2012)

vorher ausmessen wäre nicht schlecht, ansonsten umspacer'n (nabe) und nachzentrieren


----------



## peh (19. September 2012)

Edit: Plötzlich ausverkauft. Vielleicht kriege ich die letzte?



RazorRamon schrieb:


> 25,4 mm


Wer eine günstige (4,90 Euro inklusive Versand), längere (40 cm), allerdings gerade Sattelstange sucht:

http://www.mysportworld.de/bbb-skyscraper-bsp-20-sattelstuetze-schwarz.html

Mit 20-Euro-Gutschein:

http://www.mysportworld.de/tvdigita...utm_campaign=anzeige-magazin&utm_term=0912-20

Ich habe sie bestellt.


----------



## peh (2. Oktober 2012)

Haben die Einzigs eigentlich eine ordentliche Rahmennummer?

Meins ist weg, ich suche die Rahmennummer und frage mich, ob ich zu blöd war, sie aufzuschreiben, oder ob da keine war.


----------



## RazorRamon (2. Oktober 2012)

peh schrieb:


> Haben die Einzigs eigentlich eine ordentliche Rahmennummer?


Ja, haben sie, unten auf dem Tretlagergehäuse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peh (2. Oktober 2012)

^^ Besten Dank! Schade, dass ich mir die Nummer nicht notiert habe ...


----------



## andy1 (2. Oktober 2012)

A-Zippo schrieb:


> Früher, so um 1995, als es noch kein Internet gab (na, ich hatte wenigstens keins), wo ich jeden dritten Monat auf die Bike aufgeregt gewartet hab, da war ich Gewichtsfetischist. Alles musste bis auf äußerste ausgereizt werden, Tune-Laufräder, Tune-Schnellspanner, selbst die Federgabel musste leicht sein, damals AMP, so um die 9 Kilo hat damals mein Dynamics gewogen. Dann fuhr ich meinen ersten Bike-Marathon, war das schön, die vielen tollen Bikes, da waren ein paar Leute aus Bayern alle hatten KLEIN`s. Beim ersten Anstieg habe ich sie alle stehen sehen, da waren wir ca. 10 Kilometer unterwegs, völlig ausgepumpt. Dann war aufeinmal so ein Bengel neben mir, 16 Jahre ca. oder jünger, mit einem 26iger Baumarktbike, Schutzbleche, Ständer, Licht, Gepäckträger und quasselt mich voll ohne Unterlass, ich brauchte lange, sehr lange um den Bengel loszuwerden, bestimmt 20 Kilometer (gefühlte 50), ich glaube sogar ich bin ihn nur losgeworden weil er einen anderen gefunden hat zum vollquatschen. Danach war ich völlig desillisoniert und hab dann nicht mehr aufs Gewicht geguckt. Heute weis ich nichtmal was meine Bikes wiegen.


----------



## RazorRamon (3. Oktober 2012)

Wenn meine beiden Einzig jeweils noch ein Kilo schwerer wären, würde mich das auch nicht stören.


----------



## Teilzeitfussel (4. Oktober 2012)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Wenn meine beiden Einzig jeweils noch ein Kilo schwerer wären, würde mich das auch nicht stören.



:thumbup:

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9001


----------



## sTOrM41 (12. April 2013)

ich Ã¼berlege auch mit so ein 200â¬ einzig singlespeed zu kaufen,

an die die es schon lÃ¤nger haben: seid ihr immer noch zufrieden?

oder hat evtl jemand nen tip fÃ¼r nen leichtes bike zum Ã¤nlichen preis?


----------



## Spearmint730 (13. April 2013)

sTOrM41 schrieb:


> ich überlege auch mit so ein 200 einzig singlespeed zu kaufen,
> 
> an die die es schon länger haben: seid ihr immer noch zufrieden?
> 
> oder hat evtl jemand nen tip für nen leichtes bike zum änlichen preis?



Schau doch mal in dem Extra Fred dazu..

Achso. Das Einzig ist alles, aber nicht leicht


----------



## peh (13. April 2013)

sTOrM41 schrieb:


> seid ihr immer noch zufrieden?


War ich nie. Ist die minderwertigste Ware, die ich in 38 Jahren gefahren bin. Andere hier sind anderer Ansicht.


----------



## RazorRamon (13. April 2013)

peh schrieb:


> War ich nie. Ist die minderwertigste Ware, die ich in 38 Jahren gefahren bin. Andere hier sind anderer Ansicht.


Wenn ich mir die Fotos von Deinen Schweißnähten in der Galerie anschaue, dann verstehe ich endlich auch Deine Einstellung zu Einzig. Ich hatte ehrlich gesagt bisher noch nicht nachgesehen.

Das ist ganz eindeutig Müll, den Du da hast, und nicht im entferntesten mit meinen beiden Einzig zu vergleichen. Deren Schweißnähte sind zwar nicht durchgängig Kunstwerke, aber solide und recht gleichmäßig. Der Lack zeigt auch keine Löcher wie bei Dir.

Ich denke, Dein Rahmen ist kein original-Einzig, sondern eine billige Fälschung!


----------



## Teilzeitfussel (13. April 2013)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir die Fotos von Deinen Schweißnähten in der Galerie anschaue, dann verstehe ich endlich auch Deine Einstellung zu Einzig. Ich hatte ehrlich gesagt bisher noch nicht nachgesehen.
> 
> Das ist ganz eindeutig Müll, den Du da hast, und nicht im entferntesten mit meinen beiden Einzig zu vergleichen. Deren Schweißnähte sind zwar nicht durchgängig Kunstwerke, aber solide und recht gleichmäßig. Der Lack zeigt auch keine Löcher wie bei Dir.
> 
> Ich denke, Dein Rahmen ist kein original-Einzig, sondern eine billige Fälschung!



Stimmt, die sehen wirklich gruselig aus...
Da ist alles schief gegangen, was schief gehen kann.
Ich hätte den kommentarlos zurückgeschickt, wenn man es da schon gesehen hätte.


----------



## Spearmint730 (13. April 2013)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Dein Rahmen ist kein original-Einzig, sondern eine billige Fälschung!



Noch billiger   
*Duck und wech*

Die nähte am ausfallende bei peh sind aber wirklich schlimm anzusehen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sTOrM41 (18. April 2013)

mein 10 kilo fixie aus den UK ist da 







(180â¬ inkl versand)

morgen wird luft getankt und angetestet!


----------



## A-Zippo (19. April 2013)

Darf ich mal was fragen, wo fährt man sowas und wofür, zur Arbeit, durch die Stadt, zur Eisdiele?. Ich möchte nicht unhöflich sein es ist wirklich reine Neugier weil ich vom Land komme und selten in der Stadt bin und auch nie wirklich eins hab fahren sehen, ist wirklich nur eine Frage ohne Wertung von mir. Grüsse


----------



## sTOrM41 (19. April 2013)

kann man prinzipiell überall da fahren wo man auch sonst ohne schaltung auskommt.

also zb in der stadt, auf dem weg zur arbeit, zur eisdiele oder ins freibad.


----------



## RazorRamon (19. April 2013)

A-Zippo schrieb:


> Ich möchte nicht unhöflich sein es ist wirklich reine Neugier weil ich vom Land komme und selten in der Stadt bin


Das hätte ich nicht gedacht, dass es wirklich noch Menschen gibt, die vom Land kommen! 

Übrigens wurde in früheren Zeiten auch, und gerade auf dem Land Fahrrad gefahren. Die Räder hatten früher auch nur einen Gang.

Mir fallen noch ein paar Gelegenheiten ein, bei denen man das Fahrrad nehmen kann:

Fahrt zum Friedhof, zur Schule, zum Metzger, zum Fußballplatz, zum Friseur, ins Bordell, zur Gemeinderatssitzung, zur Kirche, zum Skatabend, zur Geliebten, zur Bank u.s.w.

Dass man "sowas" überall da fahren kann, wo man auch "sowas" oder "was anderes" oder "dasselbe" oder "sonstwas" fährt, ist doch gar keine Frage, wer kommt denn auf sowas!


----------



## A-Zippo (19. April 2013)

Also ich behaupte mal da wo ich fahre fährt das Teil nicht, deshalb die Frage, für mich scheint das Ding nur für den Radfahrweg zutaugen, und da frage ich mich, wieso nicht gleich ein Allrounder, es sei denn man braucht für jede Gelegenheit ein Rad oder man fährt hauptsächlich Strasse.


----------



## 1speedtreiber (19. April 2013)

sTOrM41 schrieb:


> mein 10 kilo fixie aus den UK ist da
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sieht gut aus


----------



## RazorRamon (19. April 2013)

A-Zippo schrieb:


> Also ich behaupte mal da wo ich fahre fährt das Teil nicht, deshalb die Frage, für mich scheint das Ding nur für den Radfahrweg zutaugen, und da frage ich mich, wieso nicht gleich ein Allrounder, es sei denn man braucht für jede Gelegenheit ein Rad oder man fährt hauptsächlich Strasse.


Jetzt habe ich Dich besser verstanden. Im Prinzip wäre so ein Rad mit dem Lenker auch nichts für mich. Entweder einen klassischen Rennlenker, oder etwas wirklich bequemes, aber diese geraden Stangen bieten eigentlich nur Nachteile, jedenfalls auf der Straße. Optisch finde ich sie auch nicht ansprechend. Dass Kuriere von solchen Dingern profitieren, halte ich ebenfalls für einen Irrtum, aber wer behauptet schon, das wären die Klügsten unter uns?

Bestenfalls für kurze Sprints finde ich das Rad passend, aber auch dafür gibt es einen Markt.


----------



## larso (19. April 2013)

Wie jetzt wo fährt man sowas? Hä, das ist nen Lifestyle-Produkt! Also ich lehne mein Fixie immer an urbanen Plätzen lässig an Laternen...


----------



## Teilzeitfussel (19. April 2013)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Jetzt habe ich Dich besser verstanden. Im Prinzip wäre so ein Rad mit dem Lenker auch nichts für mich. Entweder einen klassischen Rennlenker, oder etwas wirklich bequemes, aber diese geraden Stangen bieten eigentlich nur Nachteile, jedenfalls auf der Straße. Optisch finde ich sie auch nicht ansprechend. Dass Kuriere von solchen Dingern profitieren, halte ich ebenfalls für einen Irrtum, aber wer behauptet schon, das wären die Klügsten unter uns?
> 
> Bestenfalls für kurze Sprints finde ich das Rad passend, aber auch dafür gibt es einen Markt.



Was du vergessen hast, dass man sich damit ganz prima die Knie ruinieren kann. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9001 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## A-Zippo (20. April 2013)

larso schrieb:


> Wie jetzt wo fährt man sowas? Hä, das ist nen Lifestyle-Produkt! Also ich lehne mein Fixie immer an urbanen Plätzen lässig an Laternen...



Urbane Plätze und Bielefeld, wie soll das denn gehen?


----------



## sTOrM41 (20. April 2013)

paar neue infos zum fixie gibts in meinem blog 
http://storm41.wordpress.com/


----------



## larso (20. April 2013)

Hab eben erst wieder einige hingestellt.


----------



## mtbalecks (20. April 2013)

Teilzeitfussel schrieb:


> Was du vergessen hast, dass man sich damit ganz prima die Knie ruinieren kann.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9001 mit Tapatalk 2



Warum genau mit dem Fahrrad?


----------



## A-Zippo (20. April 2013)

sTOrM41 schrieb:


> paar neue infos zum fixie gibts in meinem blog
> http://storm41.wordpress.com/




Siehste, siehste, siehste: Eisdiele, und danach kannste nicht mal ne Abkürzung durch den Wald machen


----------



## Spearmint730 (20. April 2013)

A-Zippo schrieb:


> Darf ich mal was fragen, wo fährt man sowas und wofür, zur Arbeit, durch die Stadt, zur Eisdiele?. Ich möchte nicht unhöflich sein es ist wirklich reine Neugier weil ich vom Land komme und selten in der Stadt bin und auch nie wirklich eins hab fahren sehen, ist wirklich nur eine Frage ohne Wertung von mir. Grüsse



Wenn ich jetzt mal von mir ausgehe, dann hat man so ein Teil um ein bisschen Abwechslung zu haben. 
Wenn es geregnet hat, ich Licht brauche oder ich vermute/weiß das auf meinem Weg stellen ohne Asphalt kommen dann benutz ich das Stadt bzw. Trekkingrad. Wenn die Punkte nicht zutreffen und ich bock drauf hab dann setz ich mich aufs SSP. In der Stadt kommt man ja mit dem überall hin wo man hin möchte. Im Grunde brauch man so ein Rad nicht. Es taugt halt einfach mal ohne Schalten zu fahren..nicht überlegen zu müssen in welchem Gang man gerade ist usw. Im unterschied zu meinem anderen Rad ist das SSP auch ein ganzes Stück leichter und lässt sich viel agiler Fahren.
Kurz gesagt: Es ist einfach ein geiles Fahrgefühlt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sTOrM41 (20. April 2013)

A-Zippo schrieb:


> Siehste, siehste, siehste: Eisdiele, und danach kannste nicht mal ne Abkürzung durch den Wald machen



ist nicht ganz so dramatisch da es hier auch keinen wald gibt^^

und sollte hier doch irgendwann mal noch einer wachsen kann ich auch das cross oder mtb nehmen.


----------



## A-Zippo (21. April 2013)

Oh, war jahrelang in Magdeburg und dort gibt es sehr schöne Wege an der Elbe und Wald auch. Also fährt man das Ding als Zweit oder Drittrad, das wäre die Antwort gewesen. Fahr auch mehrere, aber keins mehr mit Schaltung und alle Mtb`s,  das nächste muss ich mal orginal lassen (wenn ich kann)


----------



## Teilzeitfussel (21. April 2013)

mtbalecks schrieb:


> Warum genau mit dem Fahrrad?


Weil der Bewegungsaperat im Bein/Knie leider nicht für diese Belastung geeignet ist. (Jetzt werden einige hier wieder laut NEIN! schreien, ist aber leider so).

Das Bein wird in eine permanente Bewegung gezwungen, ohne das es sich regenerieren kann. 

Als Bespiel mal Menno:  


> Hallo,
> 
> ich hoffe ich kann hier diskret mal um eure Meinung (Hilfe) bitten. Ich  bin mehrere Jahre Fixie durch Berlim gefahren und habe erfolgreich meine  Knie erledigt. Patella hat sich verabschiedet. Beidseitig damit es  richtig Spass macht.
> 
> ...



Allein daher tendiere ich zum SSP. Damit kann man mal Pause machen und sich erholen.

P.S. Alle damaligen Fixiefahrer aus meinem Jahrgang die ich kenne, gehen heute langsam spazieren...


----------



## sTOrM41 (21. April 2013)

A-Zippo schrieb:


> Oh, war jahrelang in Magdeburg und dort gibt es sehr schöne Wege an der Elbe und Wald auch. Also fährt man das Ding als Zweit oder Drittrad, das wäre die Antwort gewesen. Fahr auch mehrere, aber keins mehr mit Schaltung und alle Mtb`s,  das nächste muss ich mal orginal lassen (wenn ich kann)



den kompletten elbwanderweg kann man selbst mit rollerblades genießen,
also auch mit nem singlespeed.


----------



## 1speedtreiber (21. April 2013)

sTOrM41 schrieb:


> den kompletten elbwanderweg kann man selbst mit rollerblades genießen,
> also auch mit nem singlespeed.


Also letztlich gefällt mir weiterhin dein Rad, wie schon erwähnt..nur der Vorbau wäre mir zu dick ..der sieht irgendwie bombastisch aus
und ich fahre auch nur da wo ich Lust habe..der Wald wäre mir zu holprig..aber das ist ja alles Geschmacksache und Ausstattungssache


----------



## larso (21. April 2013)

Ich hab auch für alles Mögliche ein spezielles Fahrrad, auch Vieles mit Schaltung. Imho sind Fixies und Co. eine nette Sache für die Stadt. Einfach, geht nix kaputt und auch wichtig: schaut geil aus. Mit dem MTB gehts halt in den Wald, mit dem Rennrad auf die Landstraße, das Bahnrad ist für die Bahn und das Fixie für die Stadt (Eisdiele), ...
Ich denke, viele hier halten das ähnlich...


----------



## Spearmint730 (21. April 2013)

larso schrieb:


> Ich denke, viele hier halten das ähnlich...



So siehts aus


----------



## A-Zippo (21. April 2013)

Spearmint730 schrieb:


> So siehts aus




Mal ne Gallerie machen mit allen Spezialrädern die man für sämtliche Gelegenheiten hat


----------



## Teilzeitfussel (21. April 2013)

larso schrieb:


> Ich hab auch für alles Mögliche ein spezielles Fahrrad, auch Vieles mit Schaltung. Imho sind Fixies und Co. eine nette Sache für die Stadt. Einfach, geht nix kaputt und auch wichtig: schaut geil aus. Mit dem MTB gehts halt in den Wald, mit dem Rennrad auf die Landstraße, das Bahnrad ist für die Bahn und das Fixie für die Stadt (Eisdiele), ...
> Ich denke, viele hier halten das ähnlich...



Nöö, warum? 
10 Räder sollte man schon haben, um für alle Eventualitäten gerüstet zu sein.


----------



## sTOrM41 (21. April 2013)

so zum feierabend hin noch eine flinke 20km runde auf dem fixie gedreht, solider 28er schnitt 

http://www.endomondo.com/workouts/179683095/2619460


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## larso (21. April 2013)

..., das Schweizer ordonnanzrad ist bestellt, das Rhönrad wurde letzte Woche von UPS geliefert, ...


----------



## RazorRamon (21. April 2013)

larso schrieb:


> Ich hab auch für alles Mögliche ein spezielles Fahrrad, auch Vieles mit Schaltung. Imho sind Fixies und Co. eine nette Sache für die Stadt. Einfach, geht nix kaputt und auch wichtig: schaut geil aus. Mit dem MTB gehts halt in den Wald, mit dem Rennrad auf die Landstraße, das Bahnrad ist für die Bahn und das Fixie für die Stadt (Eisdiele), ...
> Ich denke, viele hier halten das ähnlich...


Ich auch nicht. Ich fahre mit dem SSP in den Wald, bei Rennen und Marathons, sowie auf langen Urlaubstouren. Mit dem Rennrad fahre ich in die Stadt. Wenn ich eine Bahn in der Nähe hätte, würde ich dort Inliner und Tretroller fahren, oder den anderen Fahrern nur zuschauen und dabei etwas mit dem Handy im Internet surfen.

Ich habe etwas gegen Normal, dafür bin ich selbst viel zu normal!


----------



## Teilzeitfussel (22. April 2013)

larso schrieb:


> ..., das Schweizer ordonnanzrad ist bestellt, das Rhönrad wurde letzte Woche von UPS geliefert, ...



Fehlt nur noch das Hochrad von 1899. 
Gilt das einentlich auch als SSP?


----------



## larso (22. April 2013)

Teilzeitfussel schrieb:


> Fehlt nur noch das Hochrad von 1899.
> Gilt das einentlich auch als SSP?



Technisch gesehen auf jeden Fall. Ein Gang halt. Aber ob Hochradfahren singlespeedig ist? Irgendwie nen eher ein bisschen skurril und schrullig....


----------



## RazorRamon (22. April 2013)

larso schrieb:


> Aber ob Hochradfahren singlespeedig ist?


 
Was denn sonst? 



larso schrieb:


> Irgendwie nen eher ein bisschen skurril und schrullig....


Grammatikalisch und inhaltlich mehr als fragwürdig!


----------



## larso (22. April 2013)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Was denn sonst?
> 
> Skurril und schrullig?


----------



## RazorRamon (22. April 2013)

larso schrieb:


> Irgendwie nen eher


Das meine ich, "irgendwie nen eher", nie gehört, welche Sprache ist das? Ich bin ja Sprachforscher und daher interessiert!


----------



## Teilzeitfussel (22. April 2013)

Egal... Auf jeden fall ist man damit der held an der eisdiele! 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9001 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## RazorRamon (22. April 2013)

Ein Hochrad würde ich versuchen, auf Schaltung umzubauen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sTOrM41 (22. April 2013)

29er schnitt mit dem fixie *g*

schon mal jemand versucht mit sowas den brocken zu erklimmen?


----------



## peh (23. April 2013)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Ich bin ja Sprachforscher und daher interessiert!


Willst Du wirklich auf einem Flüchtigkeitsfehler rumreiten? Wäre es nicht angemessener, als "Sprachforscher" zu wissen, dass vor "sowie" kein Komma gehört?


RazorRamon schrieb:


> Ich fahre mit dem SSP in den  Wald, bei Rennen und Marathons, sowie auf langen Urlaubstouren.


Was ist das? Ach ja:


RazorRamon schrieb:


> Grammatikalisch und inhaltlich mehr als fragwürdig!


----------



## Fixie-Noob (23. April 2013)

Ich mag die (hoch-)deutsche Sprache auch und bekomme bei manchen Posts  Augenkrebs, aber auf jedem kleinsten Grammatikfehler rumreiten... Wir  sind ja nicht im Grammatik-Forum, oder? 

Was ich aber lustig fand: 





RazorRamon schrieb:


> Ein Hochrad würde ich versuchen, auf Schaltung umzubauen!


----------



## A-Zippo (23. April 2013)

Bin kein Sprachforscher, aber irgendwie nen eher hab ich auch noch nie gehört und kann mir auch keinen Reim daraus machen auch mit Komma nicht und wenn jetzt Erbsen gezählt werden, würde ich gern wissen was irgendwie nen eher bedeutet soll, da fehlen doch Buchstaben, aber welche?


----------



## 1speedtreiber (23. April 2013)

Und am allerallerliebsten würde ich ja Beiträge über Fahrräder  lesen, dazu Bilder betrachten von Fahrrädern und mich mit anderen über Eingangräder austauschen..weiss einer ob es so ein Forum im Netz gibt?Auch gerne über Singlespeedrahmen von Ebay zb..wäre ja witzig zumal ich wieder einen 59er in Mattschwarz habe..na ja ich gebe die Hoffnung nicht auf sowas im weltweiten Netz zu finden..wenn einer dazu Tipps hat, mich einfach anschreiben
Gruss Ringo


----------



## Spearmint730 (23. April 2013)

1speedtreiber schrieb:


> Und am allerallerliebsten würde ich ja Beiträge über Fahrräder  lesen, dazu Bilder betrachten von Fahrrädern und mich mit anderen über Eingangräder austauschen..weiss einer ob es so ein Forum im Netz gibt?Auch gerne über Singlespeedrahmen von Ebay zb..wäre ja witzig zumal ich wieder einen 59er in Mattschwarz habe..na ja ich gebe die Hoffnung nicht auf sowas im weltweiten Netz zu finden..wenn einer dazu Tipps hat, mich einfach anschreiben
> Gruss Ringo



Wie recht du hast! 
Beiträge über Rechtschreibung und Grammatik in einem RADforum gehen mir auch ziemlich auf die Nerven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fixie-Noob (23. April 2013)

1speedtreiber schrieb:


> Und am allerallerliebsten würde ich ja Beiträge über Fahrräder  lesen, dazu Bilder betrachten von Fahrrädern und mich mit anderen über Eingangräder austauschen..weiss einer ob es so ein Forum im Netz gibt?Auch gerne über Singlespeedrahmen von Ebay zb..wäre ja witzig zumal ich wieder einen 59er in Mattschwarz habe..na ja ich gebe die Hoffnung nicht auf sowas im weltweiten Netz zu finden..wenn einer dazu Tipps hat, mich einfach anschreiben
> Gruss Ringo



Also ich habe jetzt extra mal für dich bei ebay geforscht und folgende Auktion gefunden. Vielleicht kann man sich den ja günstig schießen 
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Raleigh-Renn...9938084?pt=Transportwesen&hash=item232a15f7a4

So einer ist für die Bastler unter euch doch bestimmt interessant, oder? 
So, und schon sind wir wieder beim Thema!


----------



## Teilzeitfussel (23. April 2013)

Bitte gerne speedy!

Mein Neues  "The Raleigh", Nottingham.
60' Jahre, orginal.
Und weil wir hier im Fred über die Elektrobucht sind, dort für kleine Maus angesaugt...
Wenn's da ist, gibt's ne Probefahrt und nen Superkurz-Bericht.


----------



## Teilzeitfussel (23. April 2013)

1speedtreiber schrieb:


> Und am allerallerliebsten würde ich ja Beiträge über Fahrräder  lesen, dazu Bilder betrachten von Fahrrädern und mich mit anderen über Eingangräder austauschen..weiss einer ob es so ein Forum im Netz gibt?Auch gerne über Singlespeedrahmen von Ebay zb..wäre ja witzig *zumal ich wieder einen 59er in Mattschwarz habe*..na ja ich gebe die Hoffnung nicht auf sowas im weltweiten Netz zu finden..wenn einer dazu Tipps hat, mich einfach anschreiben
> Gruss Ringo



Kann das sein, dass der von einer Edelschmiede aus Dortmund kommt?


----------



## 1speedtreiber (23. April 2013)

@Teilzeitfussel... sexy..

@Fixie-Noob nicht mal schlecht der Rahmen..den werd ich mal beobachten..

ach hier ist ja so ein forum..danke für die Tipps ..
lg Ringo


----------



## 1speedtreiber (23. April 2013)

Teilzeitfussel schrieb:


> Kann das sein, dass der von einer Edelschmiede aus Dortmund kommt?


Wenn du EINZIG meinst..ja..wird ein Traum in Mattschwarz/Orange..aber jetzt erstmal das Puch Mistral..wird doch alles Schwarz beim Puch


----------



## Fixie-Noob (24. April 2013)

Teilzeitfussel schrieb:


> Bitte gerne speedy!
> 
> Mein Neues  "The Raleigh", Nottingham.
> 60' Jahre, orginal.
> ...


Die Flutlichtanlage ist ja mal Hammer!  Krasses Ding, ICH würde mit sowas aber nicht fahren.


----------



## Teilzeitfussel (24. April 2013)

Ich wollte damit die l'eroica rocken...  (ist mal so geplant.)

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9001 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Teilzeitfussel (22. Mai 2013)

Erste fahrt: g**l! 
Hat nix mit "normalen" klappis zu tun. Übersetzung passt perfekt, steif und wendig. 
Könnte ein lieblingsrad werden...


----------



## computername (8. Mai 2014)

Der Thread ist zwar schon etwas älter, aber vielleicht will mir trotzdem noch jemand eine Frage zu den "Einzig" Dingern beantworten..
Ich hab versucht den Thread komplett zu lesen und auch schon die Forensuche bemüht, aber nichts gefunden 
Und zwar: Wie schaut es mit der Steifigkeit der Stahl- und/oder Alurahmen von "Einzig" aus? Ich suche eigentlich nur einen eher verwindungssteifen Rahmen mit horizontalen Ausfallenden. Mein bisheriger Rahmen vom Schrottplatz ist die reinste Gummikuh..
Was gäb es alternativ noch für stabile Rahmen im günstigen Segment? In der Bucht wär ein komplettes gebraucht von Charge, aber alles außer den Rahmen hätte ich eigentlich schon so wie es mir gefällt 
Warum findet man eg. so wenig gebraucht Fixe in der Bucht, es muss doch genug Hipster geben die inzwischen gemerkt haben, das es voll nervig und anstrengend ist, mit sowas rum zu fahren


----------



## RazorRamon (8. Mai 2014)

computername schrieb:


> Wie schaut es mit der Steifigkeit der Stahl- und/oder Alurahmen von "Einzig" aus? Ich suche eigentlich nur einen eher verwindungssteifen Rahmen mit horizontalen Ausfallenden.


Meine beiden Stahlrahmen von EINZIG sind was die Steifigkeit angeht über jeden Zweifel erhaben. Da wird viel Material eingesetzt, daher sind das keine Leichtgewichte, aber für Stahl sehr steif. Ich wiege 95 Kilo, aber da flattert bergab nichts und auch beim harten Wiegetritt bleibt alles in der Spur!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peh (8. Mai 2014)

computername schrieb:


> Ich suche eigentlich nur einen eher verwindungssteifen Rahmen mit horizontalen Ausfallenden.


Zumindest der 56 cm Stahlrahmen ist quasi so steif, wie ein Rahmen nur sein kann.  Der 59 cm wird auch verwindungsfrei sein, der 54 cm sowieso. In dem Punkt bin ich mit Razor einer Meinung 

Kauf das hier: http://de.sportsdirect.com/5ta6/dunlop-fixie-track-fahrrad-700c-933073

Billiger geht es aktuell nicht. Fachfremde Diskussion dazu.


----------



## computername (10. Mai 2014)

Okay super, wenns nicht ironisch gemeint ist, dann passt das ja eigentlich ganz gut. Wird eh ein 54er werden. 
Und peh, ich brauch doch nur den Rahmen. Ich kann auch die Meinung über China-Schrott verstehen, aber ein namhaftes Markenprodukt ist momentan einfach nicht drin. 
Das Ding aus dem Link ist wirklich... cool. Die Ausfallenden sind ja ein echtes Kunstwerk


----------



## RazorRamon (10. Mai 2014)

computername schrieb:


> Okay super, wenns nicht ironisch gemeint ist, dann passt das ja eigentlich ganz gut.


Nein, das ist keine Ironie, die Stahlrahmen von EINZIG sind tatsächlich äußerst steif, garantiert. Eventuell sind die Schweißnähte keine Augenweide, aber da flattert garantiert nichts!


----------



## peh (11. Mai 2014)

computername schrieb:


> Die Ausfallenden sind ja ein echtes Kunstwerk


Fast hätte ich geschrieben: Bei Einzig sehen sie nicht anders aus. Aber die Übergänge fallen bei Einzig tatsächlich, ähm, filigraner aus. Qualitativ ist das dieselbe Schublade beziehungsweise volkrepublikanische Wirtschaftszone.

Vor neuen Rahmen habe ich insofern Angst, dass es sein kann, dass Tretlager, Steuer- und Sitzrohr noch nachgearbeitet werden müssen.

Mit Mühe gibt es das Dunlop-Rahmenset für ca. 35 Euro - wenn man verkauft, was man nicht braucht:

Laufradsatz: 60 Euro
Sattel 10 Euro
Bremsen 10 Euro
Pedale 5 Euro
Lenker 5 Euro
Vorbau 5 Euro
Sattelstütze 5 Euro
Reifen u. Schläuche 15 Euro
_________________________
115 Euro

Grobe Schätzung und viel Arbeit, ja. Mit Glück geht der Laufradsatz für 80  Euro weg,  Bremsen für 15  Euro, Pedale oder Lenker für 10  Euro (oder je 7,50 Euro), und das Rahmenset ist umsonst.

Das klingt etwas verlockender als ein Einzig-Rahmenset für 99 Euro plus 14,99 Euro Versand. Für 113,99 Euro gibt es interessante gebrauchte Rahmensets ...


----------

